# Transalp Team Ambition



## _Vincent_Vega_ (11. September 2011)

Gerade das Transalp Team Ambition entdeckt. Hört sich ja echt interessant an. Der Preis zu dem Gewicht und endlich in 18 Zoll, 
http://www.transalp24.de/epages/618...1889209/Products/24005/SubProducts/24005-0001
Mhh, endlich wieder ein Rahmen der mir von den Daten gefällt  

Mich wundert es, das es noch keinen Thread dazu gibt. Finde nur das mehrfach Konfiziert schwammig und schade, das nicht da steht, welche Legierung der Rahmen hat. Aber ist ja auch nebensächlich, wenn er echtstabil ist.


----------



## BarneyOnFire (18. September 2011)

Ich finde das Rad auch interessant, wenn auch selbst in der Top-Variante noch zu schwer. Kriegt man es mit sinnvollem Gewichtstuning auf 9 kg bei 18"? Dann wäre es interessant für mich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _Vincent_Vega_ (18. September 2011)

Auch einen 1800 Gramm Rahmen bekommst unter 9Kg von daher ja. Ob es Sinnvoll ist und dir das Wert ist musst du wissen. Mir langen solide 10 Kilo bis 10,5Kilo.


----------



## gabcon (19. September 2011)

würde gerne wissen ob der rahmen bei diesem gewicht stabil ist. wie kann man so ein gewicht erreichen. wo ist der haken. und wie ist der service vom hersteller, falls probleme auftreten.??


----------



## BarneyOnFire (4. Oktober 2011)

Habs mir nun bestellt und freue mich wie ein Schnitzel darauf. Sub9 wird nix, aber das ist ja auch nicht alles. Die ganze Kombi ansich wird aber schon sehr stimmig. Hab meins um Flatbar und Crossmaxe erweitert. Ich kanns kaum noch abwarten


----------



## Lucky_Seven (5. Oktober 2011)

BarneyOnFire schrieb:


> Habs mir nun bestellt und freue mich wie ein Schnitzel darauf. Sub9 wird nix, aber das ist ja auch nicht alles. Die ganze Kombi ansich wird aber schon sehr stimmig. Hab meins um Flatbar und Crossmaxe erweitert. Ich kanns kaum noch abwarten



Habe auch vor mir ein neues Bike zu gönnen - und das Ambition 1.0 
ist mein momentaner Favorit.

Sind Crossmaxe die weißen Laufräder? Was musstest du an Aufpreis bezahlen?


----------



## BarneyOnFire (6. Oktober 2011)

Crossmax sind die Mavic Crossmax ST. Die wollte ich haben, weil ich bisher nur gute Erfahrungen mit Mavic gemacht habe. Aufpreis werde ich hier nicht nennen, nur so viel: Weniger als erwartet.


----------



## flyingcruiser (7. Oktober 2011)

Warum? Hast Du Angst, dass Deine Regierung mit liest?

Sent from my Nokia 2810


----------



## BarneyOnFire (7. Oktober 2011)

Ich möchte nur Transalp nicht vor den Kopf stoßen. Wenn sie wollten, dass man die Aupreise sofort weiß, würden sie auf der Seite stehen.

Und meine Regierung hat die neuste Investition sogar abgesegnet


----------



## BarneyOnFire (12. Oktober 2011)

Die Rahmen sind bei TA angekommen.


----------



## Hedgehogg (14. Oktober 2011)

Ich finde das Rad auch sehr spannend, nur gibt es kaum was zu lesen über den Rahmen.

Ist das Ambition die Weiterentwicklung des Stoker? Weil ich letzteres auf der Seite nicht mehr finde, aber erst vor Kurzem auf Transalp24.de gestoßen bin.

Außerdem wirkt der Rahmen ziemlich "schmächtig", kann mir jemand sagen, ob die Steifigkeit und Qualität hierunter leidet? Es hat doch kein getapertes Steuerrohr oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lone_wolf (16. Oktober 2011)

Mein Ambition Rahmen in 18" ist am Freitag gekommen. 1396g - also minimales "Übergewicht" von 11g 

Natürlich sofort aufgebaut und probegefahren - klasse. Super Seitensteif beim Antritt, tolle Lenkpräzision und die Verarbeitung für den Preis ein Traum!

Steuerrohr, Sattelrohr, Innenlager und IS Bremsaufnahme perfekt vorbereitet.





Hab' den Rahmen ohne Decals bestellt. Headbadge muss aber sein - habe ein Barrett-Abzeichen einer dänischen Spezialeinsatztruppe drangepappt.





Weitere Bilder in meinem Album.

Vielen Dank für den tollen Rahmen an das Transalp24 Team!


----------



## _Vincent_Vega_ (16. Oktober 2011)

Wie schon per PN, Klasse Bike und stimmiug aufgebaut. Das Headbadge finde ich auch schön.

Eigentlich bin ich mit meinem Rahmen von 2007 zufrieden, aber 1 Zoll kleiner wäre für mich passender und wenn man 200-300 Gramm sparen kann, ist es natürlich auch kein Fehler 
das letzte Modell kam für mich nicht in Frage, weil für mich die hintere Strebe an der Sattelklemme zu hoch war und es irgendie unsymetrisch gewirkt hat. Jetzt ist alles schön fließend und schnitttig.


----------



## BarneyOnFire (16. Oktober 2011)

Das macht das Warten für mich nur noch schwerer 

Schönes Rad!


----------



## DerAal (16. Oktober 2011)

Sehr Schöne Bilder in deinem Album, Geiler Rahmen.
Bisschen frech, aber darf ich mal auf meinen aktuellen Thread hinweisen?
Steh auch gerade vor der Entscheidung ob es das 2011 oder 2012 werden soll. Was ergibt eurer Meinung nach das stimmigere Gesamtpaket?

Hier mal der Thread: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=547052&page=2


----------



## DerAal (18. Oktober 2011)

Ich war mal so frei und hab mir eines von deinen tollen Bildern genommen und ein wenig probiert welche farbe mir am besten gefällt. Was meint Ihr welche RAL Farbe dem am nächsten kommt?












Würde das noch unter Matt fallen oder ist das schon glänzend? Wie sehr sehen die Farben den auf dem Monitir ähnlich? Ich weiß das ist ein wenig schlecht zu sagen, kalibrierte Bildschirme usw.  Mir reicht ein ungefährer Eindruck.


----------



## BarneyOnFire (19. Oktober 2011)

Sieht für mich Satinmatt aus. Ob man das so bei TA ordern kann, weiß ich nicht.

Btw.: Mein Ambition wurde heute versendet, also gibts vielleicht morgen (eher Sonntag) Bilder davon. *freu*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerAal (19. Oktober 2011)

Satinmatt? Ist das nicht weiß? 
Für mich geht es eher in den Kupferbereich. Also wenn die Farben wirklich so extrem abweichen kann ich mir das ja sparen 

Wenn dein Rad da ist, erwarte ich umgehend Fotos


----------



## lone_wolf (23. Oktober 2011)

Zwischenbilanz - die ersten gut 150km sind jetzt mit dem Ambition Rahmen gefahren. Nach wie vor bin ich von der Lenkpräzision und der Tretlagersteifigkeit angetan. Hinzugekommen auf der Positivliste ist der komfortable Hinterbau - ganz anders als mein bisheriges Weisses, welches jetzt als Stadtschlampe sehr gute Dienste verrichtet.

Hätte ich nicht gedacht, dass man komfortabel und hohe Tretlagersteifigkeit/Lenkpräzision gleichzeitig haben kann - well done Transalp Team!

Edit - war heute auf meiner üblichen 59km Hausrunde zum Kaiser Wilhelm mehr als 4 Minuten schneller. Entweder Motivation durch Freude am "black beauty" oder einfach der bessere Rahmen...


----------



## BarneyOnFire (23. Oktober 2011)

Ich warte nach wie vor auf meins  TA hat pünktlich versendet (Mittwoch), aber das Rad ist immer noch nicht da. Es steht sogar immer noch im Start-Paketzentrum in Neumünster. Pfui, DHL!

Aber schön, dass es schon erste positive Erfahrungen mit dem Rahmen gibt. Da wandle ich meine Wut auf DHL doch glatt mal in Vorfreude um


----------



## BarneyOnFire (24. Oktober 2011)

Heute ist meins dann doch angekommen. Impressionen:

















Zusammenbau lief problemlos, alles war einwandfrei vormontiert. Leider wurde mir ein falscher Lenker geliefert, aber ich bekomme bereits Mittwoch einen anderen und kann den alten dann sogar behalten. DAS ist guter Service.

Das Bike fährt sich total super und ist trotz 9 monatiger MTB-Abstinenz sehr gut zu beherrschen. Gabel, Bremsen und Geometrie müssen natürlich noch feinjustiert werden, aber schon jetzt ist klar: Das Ambition hat explosionsartigen Vortrieb und und die Elixirs bremsen wie Anker. Wahnsinn!

Und leicht isses auch noch. Gefühl sinds um die 10 kg, aber gewogen hab ich noch nicht. Es fehlen noch ein paar kleine Anbauteile und natürlich der leichtere flache Lenker.

Ich habe auch festfestellt, dass 2x10 mit 38/26 und 11-36 vielleicht doch ein wenig kurz obenrum ist  Aber ich will damit ja eh hauptsächlich bergauf.


----------



## DerAal (24. Oktober 2011)

Schick schick  

Darf ich fragen wie lang der Vorbau Standardmäßig ist? 100mm?
Ist das der Standardlenker den du da bekommen hast? Gefällt mir ehrlich gesagt auch nich so gut. Eine Flat Bar solls zwar auch nicht sein aber deiner sieht mir auch ein ewnig zu wuchtig aus für meinen Geschmack.


----------



## BarneyOnFire (24. Oktober 2011)

Der Vorbau hat standardmäßig 100 mm. Entweder durch den Riser oder meine langen Affenarme sitze ich aber gefühlt zu weit vorne und wollte eigentlich den Sattel noch ein Stück nach hinten stellen. Mit Flat sollte ich das aber legen.

Der Lenker da ist der Standardlenker Riser 2014. Ich bekomme dann den teureren
Freelance.


----------



## DerAal (24. Oktober 2011)

Was mich wundert ist das der kürzeste Vorbau den es zu bestellen gibt "nur" 90mm hat. Hätte gerne 70-80. Muss mich dann anderweitig umschauen. Hast schon irgendwas geplant was du dem/der neuen noch extra gönnen möchtest? Irgendwelche Extras eingeplant?

PS: Du musst noch deine Signatur ändern


----------



## BarneyOnFire (24. Oktober 2011)

Naja, die Halterungen für Tacho, GPS und Lampe müssen noch ran und den Kettenstrebenschutz muss meine Frau noch umnähren (Strebe ist dünner als erwartet) dann ists eigentlich vollständig. Bar Ends kommen nicht dran, aber evtl. noch andere Griffe, weil ich nach 5 Minuten Abfahrt schon Schmerzen in den Handflächen hatte. Vielleicht bin ich aber auch verweichlicht 

Der Crossmax-LRS ist übrigends der helle Wahnsinn. Allein die Optik ist schon jeden Euro Wert.


----------



## BarneyOnFire (30. Oktober 2011)

Gerade eben nochmal 2h unterwegs gewesen und kann die Aussage noch weiter verstärken. Ein klasse Fahrrad! Der Hinterbau hat schon ne Menge Komfort, trotzdem giert es selbst bergauf unablässig nach Vortrieb.

Und es lässt sich sehr sicher über Singletrails bewegen. Ich war 9 Monate abstinent und war jetzt direkt mit dem neuen Rad im Dunkeln (mit Beleuchtung) auf mir unbekannten Trails unterwegs. Das Rad bügelt alles weg und gleicht echt ne Menge Fahrfehler aus.

Grandios!


----------



## Bikas (31. Oktober 2011)

Für alle, die nicht Ihren Kettenstrebenschutz umnähen müssen;-) 'Ich kann die Neoprenschützer von zwosix mit eigenem Wunschlogo empfehlen, falls das für jemanden interessant sein sollte. Hier der Link:

www.zwosix.de

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stoffkatze (5. November 2011)

Hab mal ne Frage,bin 1,80m gross und hab ne Schrittlänge von ca.85cm.
Reicht da Rahmengrösse 18 Zoll beim Ambition Rahmen?Fahre normalerweise 48cm Rahmen.Gruuss Jens


----------



## BarneyOnFire (5. November 2011)

Ich bin 1,79 und hab ne Schrittlänge von 83 cm. Passt wunderbar


----------



## Stoffkatze (5. November 2011)

Danke,hast mir meine Entscheidung leichter gemacht.Ich denke auch das ein kleiner knackiger Rahmen wendiger ist.Will mir schon lange ein Hardtail zulegen und das mattschwarz mit der weissen Gabel find ich geil.Fahre sonst ein Carbon Fully Carver Transalpin CPS in Grösse 48cm.


----------



## geländesportler (6. November 2011)

Hallo, hab auch seit nen paar Wochen den Team Ambition- Rahmen, zusammen mit ner 100er Gabel. Bin 173 groß, bei ner 74 Schrittlänge hab ich nen 16" Rahmen. Muss sagen des geht ab wie Schnitzel, Bergab macht es voll Laune zu fahren, da es schön wendig ist. Finde die Verabeitung gut, würde mir eventuell des Fully von Transalp auch holen, wenn es genauso wendig ist.


----------



## Stoffkatze (6. November 2011)

Tach!Fahrt Ihr das Teil mit Flat oder Riser?


----------



## BarneyOnFire (6. November 2011)

Flat. Liegt mir mehr, einfach weil man dadurch noch etwas gestreckter sitzt und ich das für meine perfekte Einheit Mensch/Maschine brauche.

Riser hatte ich für zwei Touren dran, war ein komisches Gefühl.

Aber ist ja auch Geschmackssache.


----------



## lone_wolf (6. November 2011)

Habe auch mit 'nem Riser begonnen und nach ein paar Ausfahrten den Flatbar montiert.
Mit Riser das ideale Tourenrad, mit Flatbar geht's einfach nur nach vorne


----------



## geländesportler (6. November 2011)

riser, lässt es schön um die Kurve zirkeln!


----------



## Stoffkatze (7. November 2011)

Jo,werd mir das Teil mit Flat ordern.Bin ja echt gespannt auf das Teil.Ich finds auch gut das es mal kein Rad von der Stange ist und in mattem schwarz bestimmt böse ausschaut Felgen werd ich die Crossmax nehmen.Hab bis jetzt immer DT Swiss gefahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zweikreise (1. Januar 2012)

*Mein Weihnachts-Neujahr-Projekt*







Rahmen und Stütze vom Christkind, ein paar neue Teile und alles was ich so im Keller bei mir gefunden habe.

Frohes Neues Jahr und sturzfrei durch 2012


----------



## lone_wolf (1. Januar 2012)

Schick, schick! Willkommen im Club - wünsche euch viele tolle Ausfahrten in 2012.


----------



## zweikreise (1. Januar 2012)

Danke
Junfernfahrt steht noch aus 
Wenn es nicht mehr regent geht´s los


----------



## obersteeg (1. Januar 2012)

zweikreise schrieb:


> Danke
> Junfernfahrt steht noch aus
> Wenn es nicht mehr regent geht´s los



kannst die bikes auch im regen fahren

gruß aus dem bergischen


----------



## zweikreise (1. Januar 2012)

obersteeg schrieb:


> kannst die bikes auch im regen fahren
> 
> gruß aus dem bergischen



Ich glaub das wird in den nächsten Tagen so kommen


----------



## Monokarbid (1. Januar 2012)

BarneyOnFire schrieb:


> Leider wurde mir ein falscher Lenker  geliefert, aber ich bekomme bereits Mittwoch einen anderen und kann den  alten dann sogar behalten. DAS ist guter Service.


Hatte mein TA (allerdings das Team Limited) auch zur gleichen Zeit bestellt und es kam ebenfalls mit Riser statt Flat. Wurde aber genauso abgewickelt. So sehr die sich bei den Summitrider Rahmen nicht sonderlich mit Ruhm bekleckern, war die Abwicklung hier sehr gut.




zweikreise schrieb:


> *Mein Weihnachts-Neujahr-Projekt*



Wollte schon fragen, ob das Christkind die erste Testfahrt bereits bei der Auslieferung vorgenommen hat, aber mit dem Hinweis auf deinen ergiebigen Kellerfundus ist die Nummer klar. 

Wünsche dir viele knackige Kilometer!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blautigerbaer (11. März 2012)

Hi,

meine Frau hat sich das Ambition Team 1,0 bestellt -ein super Teil. Die Abwicklung war sehr gut. Nach einer Probefahrt habe ich mir dann auch noch eins geholt.
Mit dem Flat Lenker ist es jedoch sehr sportlich, finde den Riser besser. Fahre sonst noch ein AM-Fully, da schätzt man den Komfort.

Reifen fahre ich vorne Mountain-King, hinten X-King tubeless (Milch), das Gewicht liegt mit Tacho, Pedale und Flaschenhalter bei 10,5 kg.

Abwicklung und Bike = kann ich sehr empfehlen.


Grüße
Jürgen


----------



## BarneyOnFire (12. April 2012)

Ich hätte da nochmal ein Problem: Meine Sattelstütze vom Ambition rutscht mir nach ner Weile immer in den Rahmen, egal, wie fest ich den Spanner anziehe. TA hat mir deswegen schonmal so ne Montagepaste für Carbonstützen geschickt, welche die Reibung etwas erhöht. Nur ist das nichts für die Ewigkeit, weil sich das Zeug durch das ständige Rein und Raus irgendwann verflüchtigt.

Jetzt habe ich die Artikelbeschreibung im TA-Shop nochmal ganz genau gelesen und da ist mir was aufgefallen: Die Sattelstütze hat nen Durchmesser von 31,6 mm, die Klemme, die am Rahmen ist aber 31,8 mm. Da ist doch was faul, oder? Nicht umsonst gibt es doch auch Klemmen für 31,6 mm dicke Stützen?

Das ganze geht mir echt auf den Keks und ich würde gern den Spanner wechseln. Am liebsten als rotes Eloxalteil, aber gefunden hab ich in der komischen Größe garnichts!


----------



## Orwell (12. April 2012)

Ich glaube da verwechselst du was. Der angegebene Durchmesser ist wie gesagt der Durchmesser der Sattelstütze, also der Innendurchmesser des Sattelrohrs (+Toleranz). Die Sattelklemme liegt aber außen am Sattelrohr an und muss demnach den Außendurchmesser des Sattelrohrs haben, also etwas in Richtung 35mm. Weshalb machst du die Stütze an nem CC Bike so oft raus und rein? Vielleicht wäre ja da auch eine absenkbare Stütze keine schlechte Wahl. Ansonsten ist Montagepaste schon der richtige Weg um die Reibung zu erhöhen.


----------



## BarneyOnFire (13. April 2012)

Oft nicht, aber schon 2 - 3 x pro Tour wenn ich härtere Trails fahre. Ich bin ja ansonsten mit ner recht großen Überhöhung unterwegs, was ja doch ne große Sturzgefahr bergab birgt.
Danke für Info mit dem Sattelrohrdurchmesser. Ich hätte gerne den Würger von Tune. Welchen Durchmesser brauche ich denn nun für das Ambition? Vermutlich 34,9 mm, oder?


----------



## blautigerbaer (13. April 2012)

Hallo,

hatte das selbe Problem verstelle meine Sattelstütze an jedem Downhill, pro Tour 3..5 x. 
Habe die erste Sattelklemme zu fest angezogen, dann ging auch nix mehr mit der Paste, weil die Klemme überzogen war.
Die Jungs bei der Inspektion haben das gemerkt.

Lösung: Carbon-Paste + neue Sattelklemme dann passt es wieder.
Die neue Sattelklemme nur so fest anziehen, dass erst bei den letzten 90° die Klemmung beginnt. Du wirst sehen die Sattelstütze hält bombenfest.

Grüße
Jürgen


----------



## 3 Steps Ahead (14. Juni 2012)

Tag zusammen,

hab heut mein Transalp bestellt. Email kontakt war super. Leider haben es meine Arbeitszeiten diese Woche zugelassen telefonisch in kontakt zu treten. Naja, aber ich wollte unbedingt noch diese Woche bestellen 
Hat jemand mit ner Pulverbeschichtung bestellt und kann die 20-25 Arbeitstage Lieferzeit bestädigen? Oder wurde der Liefertermin gar unterschritten? 

Hier mal mein Hardtail im Detail:

Transalp Ambition Team - RH 18"
Magura Durin Race 100mm weiß Disc only
Laufradsatz Mavic Crosstrail Disc Only
Scheibenbremse Avid Elixir 9 Komplettset
Shimano XT Hollowtech II Kurbel FC-M780 -
3x10fach
Shimano XT Rapidfire Schalthebel SL-M780 10fach
Shimano XT Kassette CS-M771 10-fach / 11-36
Shimano XT Umwerfer FD-M780 3x10fach
Shimano XT Kette HG-94 10-fach
Shimano XT Schaltwerk RD-M780 SGS Shadow
10fach
Sattel Selle Italia SLR XP
Steuersatz Acros Ai-22 ES industriegelagert 1 1/8"
Lenker Gravity-9 Riser Elevation 2014 720mm
Vorbau Gravity-9 Steep Face SL 7050 100mm
Sattelstütze Gravity-9 Vertical 2014
Sattelklemme Gravity-9 Squeeze Lock I 2014
2 Continental Mountain King II ProTection Falt. 2,2"
Schlauch Continental MTB 26" SV
Acros A-Grip Schraubgriff schwarz-titan
Spacer 10m
Rahmenfarbe: RAL 7031 Blaugrau matt pulverbeschichtet mit weißem Dekorset


Freu mich wie ein kleines Kind 

Bilder gibts dann sicher auch. Achja bin 1,82m bei 83cm SL. Mein altes Hardtail von Cube aus ´03 war RH51 und mir doch etwas zu groß. Ich denke 18" mit 100mm Vorbau passt.


----------



## blautigerbaer (14. Juni 2012)

Hallo,

bei mir war die Lieferzeit 4 Wochen, wie angegeben. Nach nun fast 2000 km und einem Marathon bin ich immer noch voll zufrieden mit dem Bike.

Sattelklemme: Habe schon 2 Stück verschlissen, der Sattel hält aber bestens.

Tipp: Lasse Dir hinten einen X-King montieren, der macht das Rad sehr schnell und passt nach meiner Meinung am besten zum Ambithion Team.


Grüße
Jürgen


----------



## lmarxen (15. Juni 2012)

Glückwunsch, 
das wird ja ein Delux-Stück!

Bei mir war die Lieferzeit auch wie angegeben, 4 Wochen Dormant Apple-Green  Sieht hammer aus zur weißen Magura Gabel.
Hat alles prima geklappt, Du kannst Dich freuen!


----------



## 3 Steps Ahead (15. Juni 2012)

Moin zusammen,

die Bereifung lass ich erstmal so. Wollte eigentlich mal die Ardent probieren, die sind aber zur Zeit nicht verfÃ¼gbar. Es werden sicher nicht die letzten Gummis sein die aufgezogen werden. Aber die x-King sind notiert, danke.

Hat von euch eigentlich jemand ein Bike im Konfigurator zusammen gestellt bevor ihr dann doch ein "fertiges" Bike mit einzelnen Ãnderungen bestellt habt?
Habe vorher 2 Konfigurationen mal angefragt wobei eine klar war, dass es teuer wird. Aber die andere eigentlich mit SLX-XT, Avid Juicy7, nicht so gut Ausgestattet war wie das Team Ambition mit paar Ãnderungen. Bis auf die Mavic Crossmax ST waren alle Anbauteile gleich oder sogar "schlechter" als am Team Ambition, die Konfiguartion aber knapp 300â¬ teurer 
Hat die erfahrung auch jemand gemacht?

GruÃ aus de Pallz


----------



## 3 Steps Ahead (25. Juni 2012)

Habe gerade eben eine email bekommen! Ab Donnerstag Versandfertig! Anbezahlt hab ich am 14.6. Versand am 28.6. plus 3 Tage Versanddauer sind lediglich knapp über 2 Wochen! Sehr schön. Ab jetzt könnts Wetter mal halten 

Werd' berichten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 3 Steps Ahead (1. Juli 2012)

Da ist das Ding! Ob das wirklich Blaugrau ist wage ich zu bezweifeln. Egal, ich finds pfundig


----------



## GKD (4. Juli 2012)

Hallo Transalp-Fahrer,

weil ich ab August für ein halbes Jahr in China bin habe ich meine Mountainbikes verkauft. Der Plan ist, nach der Rückkunft wieder neu mit einem Hardtail zu starten. Hab vor ein paar Monaten zufällig in der MountainBike von Transalp erfahren und dann vor kurzem auch hier in der Transalp-Community gestöbert. 
Ich habe mich jetzt richtig in das Rad verliebt.

Kann mir jemand sagen, wie oft Transalp neue Modelle rausbringt? Ich finde das aktuelle Ambition wirklich extrem schick. V.a. mit der Farbauswahl!

Gibts eine Möglichkeit zur Probefahrt? (Oder hat jemand im Raum Würzburg/Schweinfurt so ein Rad)

Ich würds mir am liebsten gleich jetzt bestellen 

MfG
Bernd


----------



## contrelamontre (4. Juli 2012)

3 Steps Ahead schrieb:


> Da ist das Ding! Ob das wirklich Blaugrau ist wage ich zu bezweifeln. Egal, ich finds pfundig



Hallo "3 Steps Ahead",

Nicht nur Du findest das neue Bike pfundig! Wirklich sehr, sehr schön! 

Da ich ähnliche Körpergröße/Proportionen habe, meine Frage, ob Du auch von daher mit Deiner Wahl (18'' RH) zufrieden bist. Überhöhung gefällt mir auch ganz gut vom Bild her (ist's wirklich der Standard-Riser Lenker?).

Beste Grüße und viel Spaß  Hermann


----------



## 3 Steps Ahead (5. Juli 2012)

Moin Hermann, 
18" mit 100mm Vorbau passt mir Super! Vor allem im Wald passts in 18" Perfekt. Mein Cube Hardtail ist 20" groß. Für die Straße ok, im Gelände viel zu groß und unhandlich. Den original Lenker hab ich gegen den breiteren (720mm) tauschen lassen. 

Gruß aus de Pallz


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Goldene Zitrone (30. Juli 2012)

Hallo,

kann mir hier vielleicht jemand sagen, was der Rahmen in 18" mit Pulverbeschichtung inkl. Schaltauge auf die Waage bringt?

Die 1385g beziehen sich ja offensichtlich nur auf die eloxierte Variante.


----------



## xp2004 (30. Juli 2012)

Auszug aus Transalp24.de

Die Basisdaten:

Einsatzbereich: CC Race, Marathon, Touren



Rahmengewicht inkl. Schaltauge (Größe 16)******** 			= 1370 Gramm

Rahmengewicht inkl. Schaltauge (Größe 18)*********			=*1385 Gramm

Rahmengewicht inkl. Schaltauge (Größe 20)*********			=*1430 Gramm

Rahmengewicht inkl. Schaltauge (Größe 22)*********			=*1460 Gramm




Bei der Pulverbeschichtung wird Pulverlack in entsprechender Tönung auf den Rahmen aufgetragen. Damit der Pulverlack auf dem Rahmen haften bleibt,wird er vor dem Auftragen elektrostatisch aufgeladen. Der gepulverte Rahmen wird danach ca. 15-20 Minuten in einem speziellen Ofen gebacken. Durch das erhitzen wird der Pulverlack polymerisiert und zu einem geschlossenen Film verschmolzen. Durch das Einbrennen wird eine beständige Anhaftung und eine gleichmäßige Beschichtung erreicht. Pulverbeschichtete Rahmen sind sehr kratzfest und witterungsbeständig.
*
Das Gewicht des Rahmens wird bei diesem Vorgang je nach Rahmengröße und Typ gegenüber einem rohem bzw. eloxierten Rahmen um ca. 150-200 Gramm erhöht.


----------



## Goldene Zitrone (3. August 2012)

Danke 

Habe inzwischen nochmal Rücksprache getroffen mit Transalp und mich für einen Rahmen in Alu-gebürstet entschieden mit einer Lage gepulvertem Klarlack als Versiegelung, so dass er nachher bei etwa 1430 - 1450 Gramm liegt. Passt.
Ich freu mich jedenfalls drauf


----------



## probiker5 (13. August 2012)

sorry Fehlpost.


----------



## Schwinn4Banger (15. August 2012)

Wo werden die Rahmen denn gefertigt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pedax (16. August 2012)

Schwinn4Banger schrieb:


> Wo werden die Rahmen denn gefertigt?



Nachdem Transalp mir mal mitgeteilt hat, dass sie die Rahmen per Schiff nach Hamburg erhalten nehme ich mal stark an, dass sie wie die meisten Rahmen irgendwo in Asien gefertigt werden (gibt aber auch dort mittlerweile genügend fähig Rahmenhersteller)


----------



## _Vincent_Vega_ (23. August 2012)

Goldene Zitrone schrieb:


> Danke
> 
> Habe inzwischen nochmal Rücksprache getroffen mit Transalp und mich für einen Rahmen in Alu-gebürstet entschieden mit einer Lage gepulvertem Klarlack als Versiegelung, so dass er nachher bei etwa 1430 - 1450 Gramm liegt. Passt.
> Ich freu mich jedenfalls drauf



Bitte Bilder zeigen


----------



## Goldene Zitrone (27. August 2012)

Wird gemacht!
Dauert wohl aber noch so 2 Wochen...


----------



## IronHosch (26. September 2012)

Die ersten Bilder der 2013er Version sind jetzt auf der Transalp-Homepage zu sehen.
Lieferbar ab 16.10.2012.

Ich warte auf die hoffentlich baldige Lieferung meiner 2012er Ausgabe.


----------



## Goldene Zitrone (26. September 2012)

Hast du denn explizit ein 2012er Modell geordert? 
Ich hatte meinen 18" Ambition Team Rahmen Anfang August bestellt und im September wider Erwarten ein 2013er Modell erhalten, weil die 2012er bereits aus sind.
Musste ihn leider reklamieren, weil ich mit dem konischen Steuerrohr, der PM-Bremsaufnahme, den schlichteren Ausfallenden (die sollen bald aber wieder anders aussehen) und dem etwas höheren Gewicht nix tun konnte.


----------



## IronHosch (26. September 2012)

Ich habe mein Ambition (18") letzte Woche bestellt.
Da stand noch "2012" auf der Seite. Inwieweit da schon 2013er Teile verbaut werden, kann ich natürlich nicht sagen.
Nur bei der Rock Shox Reba weiß ich es. Die hätte 4 Wochen Lieferzeit gehabt. Deswegen habe ich hier gegen Aufpreis eine 2013er Magura TS8 R genommen.

Edit:
Hast Du nur den Rahmen bestellt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## probiker5 (26. September 2012)

Bei mir war damals nur der Rahmen alleine innerhalb von 3Tagen da!
Lg


----------



## Goldene Zitrone (26. September 2012)

Ja war der Rahmen einzeln. Dauerte wohl etwas länger wegen Oberflächenaufbereitung nach Wunsch und der Eurobike, die dazwischen fiel.


----------



## probiker5 (26. September 2012)

Meiner (2012 Modell) ist schwarz eloxiert Standart deswegen ging's wohl so schnell. Keine Sonderwünsche 
MfG


----------



## IronHosch (26. September 2012)

Ich hab ja das komplette Rad bestellt. Auch ohne Sonderwünsche.
Die Lieferzeit wird mit 10-14 Tagen angegeben. Ich hoffe, dass es Anfang nächster Woche da ist.


----------



## DeluXer (1. Oktober 2012)

Hatte eine Lieferzeit von 3 Tagen, ohne Sonderwünsche 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9100 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Thurs (5. Januar 2013)

Hallo Ambition Team Besitzer...
Ich wollte mal in die Runde fragen welche Bereiche ihr mit dem Ambition Team so abdeckt! Der Hintergrund dieser Frage ist, dass ja nicht jeder für die verschiedenen Einsatzbereiche ein anderes Bike nutzt und es noch recht viele Fahrer gibt die ein Fully im Allgemeinen für übertrieben halten!
Ich persönlich habe mir ein Ambition Team Rahmen zum Komplettbike aufgebaut mit dem Hintergrund ein "All Round" Hardtail zu fahren welches sich von XC Touren bis zum Einsatz in mittelschwerem Gelände eignet. Wobei ich in diesem Fall größere Sprünge oder einen Bikpark ähnlichen Einsatz ausschließe. Viele werden jetzt denken, "dann kauf dir ein AM Bike und gut"...  Da ich mir mein Rad selbst aufgebaut habe sind alle Komponenten schon für eine große Bandbreite an Gelände ausgelegt nur der Rahmen selbst ist nach Hersteller angaben auf XC begrenzt! Ich glaube aber das die Fertigungstechnicken und genutzten Materialien so ausgereift sind das die heutigen Hardtailrahmen gut was wegstecken können und auch härtere Einsätze kein Problem sind!


----------



## Thurs (5. Januar 2013)

Hallo Ambition Team Besitzer...
Ich wollte mal in die Runde fragen welche Bereiche ihr mit dem Ambition Team so abdeckt! Der Hintergrund dieser Frage ist, dass ja nicht jeder für die verschiedenen Einsatzbereiche ein anderes Bike nutzt und es noch recht viele Fahrer gibt die ein Fully im Allgemeinen für übertrieben halten!
Ich persönlich habe mir ein Ambition Team Rahmen zum Komplettbike aufgebaut mit dem Hintergrund ein "All Round" Hardtail zu fahren welches sich von XC Touren bis zum Einsatz in mittelschwerem Gelände eignet. Wobei ich in diesem Fall größere Sprünge oder einen Bikpark ähnlichen Einsatz ausschließe. Viele werden jetzt denken, "dann kauf dir ein AM Bike und gut"...  Da ich mir mein Rad selbst aufgebaut habe sind alle Komponenten schon für eine große Bandbreite an Gelände ausgelegt nur der Rahmen selbst ist nach Hersteller angaben auf XC begrenzt! Ich glaube aber das die Fertigungstechnicken und genutzten Materialien so ausgereift sind das die heutigen Hardtailrahmen gut was wegstecken können und auch härtere Einsätze kein Problem sind!


----------



## blautigerbaer (5. Januar 2013)

Mahlzeit, das Ambithion Team fährt bei mir Marathons und alle Trails im Mittelgebirge


----------



## Thurs (5. Januar 2013)

blautigerbaer schrieb:


> Mahlzeit, das Ambithion Team fährt bei mir Marathons und alle Trails im Mittelgebirge



Wie sind den die Trails mit Mittelgebirge so beschaffen? Sprich mit welcher "MTB Disziplin" sind diese vergleichbar? Ich stelle mir da was im Bereich Enduro und DH vor!?


----------



## zweikreise (5. Januar 2013)

Hallo, so würde ich auch fahren. Marathon und mittelschwere Trails.

Als Enduro oder zum DH würde ich es nicht einsetzen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thurs (5. Januar 2013)

zweikreise schrieb:


> Hallo, so würde ich auch fahren. Marathon und mittelschwere Trails.
> 
> Als Enduro oder zum DH würde ich es nicht einsetzen.


Das würde ich auch nicht... ich finde es aber immer sehr interessant zu vergleichen, mit was für bikes die Menschen vor 20 Jahren DH gefahren sind und was heute als unmöglich gilt! Gut, die Rahmen waren damals noch aus Stahl und damit sehr stabil, jedoch glaube ich das die angaben (touren, xc, marathon) eine Mischung aus Vorsicht und Geometrie ist!
Wenn ich da falsch liegen sollte klärt mich auf!?


----------



## reaction187 (14. Januar 2013)

Ein Fahrrad ist immer nur so gut wie sein Fahrer! Also du kannst mit deinem bike alles fahren wenn du ein könner bist, andernfalls würd dir das tollste supergefedertste bike was es gibt nix bringen.

Irgendwer hat auch mal hier im Forum geschrieben dass das MTB nicht dadurch entstanden ist das man an ein Fahrrad so viel Sachen wie möglich drangebaut hat, sondern das so viel unnötiges wie möglich weggelassen wurde.

Am ende ist das alles ein Geniestreich der bike Industrie, dem kunden alles neue schönzureden und alles altbewährte "schlecht" zu machen.

Also du kannst mit deinem bike absolut top zufrieden sein.

edit:
hier sie dir das an:
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cj6ho1-G6tw"]Danny MacAskill - "Way Back Home" - YouTube[/nomedia]

Keine Federung! Trotzdem springt der wie ein flummi.
Muss ich mich ja schon fast schämen mit meiner alleinigen Federgabel.


----------



## probiker5 (25. Februar 2013)

Hi,
welche Größe würdet ihr bei 185cm und 85cm schrittlänge empfehlen? Suche was sportliches agiles (eher den kleineren 18'')?

Sollte ich 18 oder 20 Zoll nehmen?
Bei dem 20er wird es mit der Sattelstützenüberhöhung wohl schwer wegen dem 140er Steuerrohr. Sollte mit dem 18er besser klappen.
Würde einen 100mm Vorbau mit 720mm Flatbar fahren. Flat bringt ja auch länge.

Meint ihr 18'' geht oder ist der zu kleine für meine größe?
Laut den Berechnungstools ist 19'' am besten.
Bei Ta gibs ja nur 18 und 20, der sportliche und agile Fahrer nimmt ja eher den kleinen.

Spricht ja alles für 18 Zoll oder?

MfG und vielen dank


----------



## marcoh242 (25. Februar 2013)

prinzipiell 20" bei 1,85 , aber 18" Zoll ist sportlicher. Aber es sollte möglich sein den Alten 19" Rahmen zu bestellen


----------



## probiker5 (25. Februar 2013)

Hi @marcoh242 
aber der alte 19'' ist zu schwer und sieht durch die etwas misslungene Sitzstrebenanbindung meiner Meinung nach gewöhnungsbedürftig aus 
Wenn schon dann den Ambition.

Ich will ja was sportliches! Also doch den 18''?
Sattelstützenüberhöhung sollte mit dem viel besser klappen.
Und die Oberrohrlänge könnte ich ja im Notfall mit dem Vorbau oder einem breiten Flatbar ausgleichen.

Der 18'' ist auch wirklich nicht zu klein bei meiner Größe?
Der 20''er ist mir dann bestimmt zu tourenlastig...
MfG


----------



## pedax (25. Februar 2013)

probiker5 schrieb:


> Ich will ja was sportliches! Also doch den 18''?



ruf einfach mal an bei Transalp die haben eine sehr gute und kompetente Beratung


----------



## probiker5 (25. Februar 2013)

Hi, @pedax
Auf eine Mailanfrage haben sie gesagt, dass wenn ich was sportliches suchen den 18 und wenn ich was tourentaugliches suche den 20'' Rahmen nehmen soll!

Dann wird der 18'' Rahmen wohl passen...
Lg


----------



## marcoh242 (25. Februar 2013)

Wenn nich dann zurück?


----------



## probiker5 (25. Februar 2013)

Hi,  @marcoh242
 ja zur Not 

Aber wäre halt schön, wenn ich im vorraus weiß, ob der 18'' viel zu klein wäre oder ob das noch passt.
Man kann ja auch noch viel anpassen.

Transalp empfiehlt mir 18''. Und Pedax sagt das gleiche, was ich auch denke.
Tour: 20'' Sport: 18''

Lg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## marcoh242 (25. Februar 2013)

Na los gib dir nen ruck , wirst garantiert Spaß haben mit 18".


----------



## Roonieman (25. Februar 2013)

Ich dacht immer das größere Rahmen, da man sich ja mehr streckt, eher die für Race sind und die kleineren eher die bequemeren


----------



## pedax (25. Februar 2013)

Roonieman schrieb:


> Ich dacht immer das größere Rahmen, da man sich ja mehr streckt, eher die für Race sind und die kleineren eher die bequemeren



"sportlich" bei einem All-Mountain heißt gut zum bergab fahren geeignet - d.h. eher verspielt und leichter zu handeln - wohingegen man zum bergauf fahren (z.B. Race oder Touren) eher größere Rahmen wählt


----------



## reaction187 (25. Februar 2013)

Wieso größere Rahmen zum bergauf fahren? Dann muss man ja noch mehr gewicht bewegen.

eigentlich sollte gelten: Rahmen so klein wie möglich, so groß wie nötig.

Kleine rahmen kann man mit anbauteilen gut anpassen, große rahmen kann man nicht klein machen.


----------



## pedax (25. Februar 2013)

reaction187 schrieb:


> eigentlich sollte gelten: Rahmen so klein wie möglich, so groß wie nötig



Bingo! aber wenn man genau dazwischen liegt wählt man bergauf oft den größeren (schau dir z.B. mal die ganzen Cross-Country-Race Jungs an die haben relativ große Bikes) weil das *angeblich* bergauf was bringt - bergab hingegen ist es oftmals leichter zu fahren wenn das Bike etwas kleiner ist. aber das ist eine Philisophiefrage zu der es hier im Forum schon gefühlte 20 000 Beiträge gibt - außerdem ist das hier Off-Topic - wenn du drüber diskutieren willst sollten wir das in einem eigenen Thread machen hab lediglich versucht die Frage von Roonieman kurz zu beantworten


----------



## reaction187 (25. Februar 2013)

ich glaub das mit dem off topic ist in dem thread egal, da von 2011 und eh praktisch tot 

würd gern mal wissen was das genau bringt mit dem größeren Rahmen bergauf.

Aber da muss man sich wohl auch mal überlegen wie viel man bergauf fährt... wenn man ansonsten viel auf ebene unterwegs ist und lieber herumspringt und quirlig fährt, dann immer der kleinere rahmen. Und ne tour wird damit bestimmt auch funktionieren :]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pedax (25. Februar 2013)

reaction187 schrieb:


> würd gern mal wissen was das genau bringt mit dem größeren Rahmen bergauf.



der Unterschied liegt vor allem im Schwerpunkt da beim größeren Rahmen die Streben auch etwas höher gezogen sind (oder Kettenstreben etwas länger sind) erfolgt die Krafteinleitung in den Rahmen etwas anders und du hast einen leicht veränderten Schwerpunkt was zu etwas mehr Traktion führen sollten - d.h. weniger Schlupf und das wiederum bedeutet weniger Kraftaufwand beim bergauf fahren 
gibt selbstverständlich auch noch ein paar andere Dinge die paar mit reinspielen aber wenn du danach suchst findest du hier im Forum bestimmt ein paar Beiträge von Personen die wesentlich mehr Ahnung von Bike-Geometrie haben als ich


----------



## probiker5 (26. Februar 2013)

Hi jungs
Also ihr meint das der Hardtailrahmen in 18" passt?

Hab nochmal genau nachgemessen. Körpergröße 186cm und Schrittlänge 88.5cm.

Also eher lange Beine. Der kurze Oberkörper braucht ja kein so langes Oberrohr. Da sollten die 590mm des 18'' doch ausreichen oder?
Die Sitzrohrlänge kann ich wegen den langen Beinen ja mit einer 400mm Stütze, die dann 25cm rausragt einstellen.
Hab dann bei 9cm Mindesteinstecktiefe ungefähr 6cm Reserve.

Ist ja ein xc hardtail. 
Und ich suche was agiles sportliches. 
Also ja eher den kleineren der beiden. 
Anpassen kann man ja auch vieles. 
Lg


----------



## nepo (26. Februar 2013)

Also ich bin bei den Argumenten für kleinere oder größere Rahmen auch noch nicht so zu 100% durchgestiegen. Vor allem weil oft mal das und mal das empfohlen wird.
Im Netz bei Rose und Co. wird meistens ein kleinerer Rahmen für eine sportliche Sitzpositioin empfohlen. Dabei geht es wohl um die Sattelüberhöhung. Bei kleinerem Rahmen ist meistens das Steuerrohr kürzer, daher kann man den Lenker tiefer bringen. Die Streckung erreicht man dann über die Vorbaulänge.

Ich bräuchte laut Tabellen genau 18". Bevor ich das Hardtail bei TA bestellt habe, hatte ich über einen Aufbau mit Quantec Superlight nachgedacht. Bike24 hatte den 19" Rahmen mit 90er oder 100er Vorbau empfohlen, da die Steuerrohrlänge identisch mit dem 17" Rahmen ist, jedoch das Oberrohr beim 19er etwas länger ausfällt. Das soll zu einer "sportlichen aber nicht zu gestreckten Sitzposition" sowie besserem "Geradeauslauf" führen...


----------



## reaction187 (26. Februar 2013)

langes steuerrohr find ich unschön.

also ich bin ja 1,78m groß, und hab den 18er rahmen, das wird ja wohl ok sein oder? 

und damit kann ich auch touren fahren.

ich hatte damals mal ein cube ltd in 20" was so ähnlich groß ist wie das transalp in 20 und da weiß ich noch das ich alleine für kurven einen größeren bogen gebraucht hab. Allein das fand ich schon irgendwann nervig.


----------



## derZimbo (27. Februar 2013)

Du kannst auch mit einem kürzeren Steuerrohr Touren fahren 

Ich für meine Verhältnisse bin 1,75 und fahre ein 18" Ambition Team.(2013er Model)
Hab auch länger nach nem Hardtail gesucht weil ich bei Touren etwas aufrechter sitzen wollte um das Genick zu entlasten. 
Vorbau hab ich einen 90mm dran. und 20mm Spacer unterm Vorbau.
Funktioniert super.
Die Sitzposition ist genau das was ich haben wollte, nicht zu gerade und nicht zu gestreckt.


----------



## probiker5 (27. Februar 2013)

Hi
Würdet ihr sagen, dass mir der 18" Ambition zu klein ist?
Suche was agiles und sportliche. 
Bin 1,86m und meine schrittlänge ist 88.5cm. 

Sollte ich für was agiles lieber den 20iger nehmen?
Den 18er könnt man sich ja durch vorbau und Flat und kröpfung einstellen oder?
Mfg


----------



## DeluXer (27. Februar 2013)

Ich weiß ja nicht wie oft du noch fragen willst. Mir persönlich wäre 18" bei 1,86 zu klein.


----------



## derZimbo (27. Februar 2013)

probiker5 schrieb:


> Hi
> Würdet ihr sagen, dass mir der 18" Ambition zu klein ist?
> Suche was agiles und sportliche.
> Bin 1,86m und meine schrittlänge ist 88.5cm.
> ...



  Wenns ein Ambition Team wird 20"


----------



## nepo (27. Februar 2013)

Vergleich doch einfach mal die Geometriedaten mit denen gängier Rahmen. Dann geh zu nem entsprechenden Händler (Cube?) und setz dich da mal auf 18" und mal auf 20", wenn du dir so unsicher bist.


----------



## lilarennt (27. Februar 2013)

ich war selbst bei transalp um beide rahmen zu testen. ich stehe bei 1,84 und 86er schrittlänge. von den maßen her, bräuchte ich ein 19 zoll rahmen. den gibt es ja bei TA nicht mehr. die tests und empfehlungen von TA gingen dahin, dass ich beim Fully zu einem 18 zoll und bei einem HT zu einem 20 zoll greifen sollte. ich fahre jetzt das fully in 18 zoll und bin sehr zufrieden. da ich eher der tourige fahrer bin, hätte ich beim HT sicher zum 20" gegriffen.

gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## probiker5 (27. Februar 2013)

Hi,
Ja ich meine den Ambition Team. 
  @lilarennt
Was würdest du nehmen wenn du ein sportliches agiles bike suchst?
18 oder 20? 
Undsere Körperdaten sind ja vergleichbar!

Der 20" hat ja ein 610mm Oberrohr, ein 505mm Sitzrohr und ein 140mm Steuerrohr. 

Was würdet ihr tun um daraus eine sportliche Sitzposition zu basteln?
Der Steuersatz baut ja sehr flach!
Die obere Schale hat ca. 9mm, wenn ich dann Spacer weglasse und einen 5* Vorbau nehme, sollte das doch klappen oder?

Dazu einen Flatbar mit 5*!
Sattelstütze ist dann gerade (hab noch eine 400er da). 
Vorbau würde ich erstmal 100mm nehmen. 
Gesamtlänge ist dann 710mm! Sollte reichen oder?


----------



## derZimbo (27. Februar 2013)

probiker5 schrieb:


> Die obere Schale hat ca. 9mm, wenn ich dann Spacer weglasse und einen 5* Vorbau nehme, sollte das doch klappen oder?



Der Steuersatz bei den 2013er Modellen hat maximal 1mm Aufbau!
Das ist ein anderer. Der alte war konisch zulaufend.


----------



## probiker5 (27. Februar 2013)

Hi, @derZimbo
stimmt, der ist auf den Bildern echt sehr sehr flach.

Ob man dann ein 130mm Steuerrohr mit konischem Steuersatz 16,5mm oder ein 140er mit 1mm Aufbau hat.
Das gleicht sich ja komplett aus.
Die Front wird bei dem 20er also auch nicht höher als bei dem 18er sein, oder?

Stimmt die Theorie?
Dann kann ich ja doch ganz gut eine Sattelüberhöhung hinbekommen!
MfG


----------



## derZimbo (27. Februar 2013)

Hier sieht mans auch nochmal.


----------



## probiker5 (27. Februar 2013)

Hi,     @derZimbo

Ist das der 18 oder 20 Zoll Rahmen? Würd mal auf 18'' tippen.

Ja der ist wirklich sehr flach. 
Für die Racefrakation sicherlich gerne gesehen. Mir gefällts auch, wem es zu tief ist der nimmt Spacer so wie du!



> Ob man dann ein 130mm Steuerrohr mit konischem Steuersatz 16,5mm oder ein 140er mit 1mm Aufbau hat.
> Das gleicht sich ja komplett aus.
> Die Front wird bei dem 20er also auch nicht höher als bei dem 18er sein, oder?
> 
> ...


Was sagst du dazu?

Hast du nochmal ein Foto von der Seite, wo man das Steuerrohr sehen kann?
hab hier im Forum schon ein Bild deines Bikes gefunden 
MfG


----------



## derZimbo (27. Februar 2013)

Ich fahr ein 18"
Der Acros Steuersatz ist allerdings auch bei 20" gleich 
Transalp hat nur einen für die 2013er Modelle.

Schau mal die Bilder hier durch, evtl findest du was du suchst.
http://kippe-team.org/media/temp/ta1.jpg
http://kippe-team.org/media/temp/ta2.jpg
http://kippe-team.org/media/temp/ta3.jpg
http://kippe-team.org/media/temp/ta4.jpg
http://kippe-team.org/media/temp/ta5.jpg


----------



## probiker5 (27. Februar 2013)

Hi, @derZimbo
ja der Steuersatz ist immer gleich.
Aber im Verhältnis 2013 20'' zu 2012 18''.
Die Höhe wo nachher der Vorbau sitzt ist ja quasi die Gleiche!

2012: 130mm plus 16,5mm Bauhöhe gleich 146,5mm
2013 140mm plus 2,5mm Bauhöhe gleich 142.5mm

Also sogar noch etwas flacher!
Das ist für die Racer sehr gut.
Längeres Oberrohr aber keine höhere Front!

MfG


----------



## reaction187 (27. Februar 2013)

@zimbo

hast du dich bewusst für den orangen transalp schriftzug entschieden?


----------



## derZimbo (27. Februar 2013)

reaction187 schrieb:


> @_zimbo_
> 
> hast du dich bewusst für den orangen transalp schriftzug entschieden?


Yes, ich war letzten Dezember bei TA in Hamburg, dort haben sie gerade das Rad für den diesjährigen Test im BIKE Magazin fertig gemacht, dies hatte so nen orangen Schriftzug den musste ich auch haben. Es gibt auch noch neu "Kawasaki-Grün".
Der Test kommt übrigens in der nächsten BIKE (5. März)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## probiker5 (27. Februar 2013)

Hi @derZimbo

Was sagst du zu den Steuerrohrlängen und den Steuersatzhöhen?
Stimmt die Theorie?

Wie groß warst du eigentlich noch gleich? und welche schrittlänge hast du?

MfG


----------



## derZimbo (27. Februar 2013)

Größe stolze 1,75 
Schrittlänge keine Ahnung 

Auf der TA homepage sind doch alle Rohrlängen aufgelistet.
Wenn ich mich recht erinnere ist die Steuersatzhöhe bei TA Model 2013 exact 10mm niedriger. Das sind die 10mm von der konischen Steuersatzkappe.


----------



## probiker5 (27. Februar 2013)

Hi,
 @derZimbo


> Wenn ich mich recht erinnere ist die Steuersatzhöhe bei TA Model 2013 exact 10mm niedriger. Das sind die 10mm von der konischen Steuersatzkappe.


Hi, das kommt hin.
2012 war die obere Abdeckkappe 16.5mm hoch.
2013 unter 5mm!

Das heißt ja, dass 2012 ein 130mm Steuerrohr mit der Abdeckkape genauso hoch baut wie ein 140mm Steuerrohr mit der neuen Abdeckkappe.

Oder?
MfG


----------



## Roonieman (27. Februar 2013)

Hi @Probiker,

hast du keine Möglichkeit irgendwo mal Probe zu sitzen???
So denk ich mal kann man am besten herausfinden was man braucht.
Ich werd extra an die 600Km in Kauf nehmen um mal bei Transalp Probe zu sitzen???

Gruß


----------



## flyingcruiser (27. Februar 2013)

Ich fahre das 2009er Stoker, also mehr oder weniger den Vorgänger des Ambition Team. Körpergröße 184, 87 cm Schrittlänge.
Ich hab jetzt mal geschaut, was die Unterschiede zu der alten Geometrie ist, bei der ich 19" fahre.
19":

Sitzrohr: 480 mm
Sitzwinkel: 73°
Steuerrohr: 130 mm
Lenkwinkel: 71°
Oberrohr, horizontal: 590 mm

18":

Sitzrohr: 460 mm
Sitzwinkel: 73°
Steuerrohr: 130 mm
Lenkwinkel: 69.5°
Oberrohr, horizontal: 590 mm

20"

Sitzrohr: 505 mm
Sitzwinkel: 73°
Steuerrohr: 140 mm
Lenkwinkel: 69.5°
Oberrohr, horizontal: 610 mm

Von dem flacheren Lenkwinkel und dem kürzeren Sitzrohr (was ja aber durch die Sattelstütze ausgeglichen wird), gibt es keinen Unterschied. Gerade die Länge des Rahmens ist gleich dem 18", der 20" entspricht dem alten 21" (ist sogar 1mm länger aber egal ).

Von meiner Erfahrung her würde ich Dir daher eher zum 18" als zum 20" raten, 610 mm wäre mir persönlich zu lang.


----------



## probiker5 (28. Februar 2013)

Hi @flyingcruiser
Fährst du eher sportlich oder tourig?
Welche vorbaulänge fährst du und hat die Stütze einen offset?
Flat oder riser?
Ich frag das, weil diese komponenten die geimetrie beeinflussen. 
Obrrohr ist nur ein bestandteil!
Lg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flyingcruiser (28. Februar 2013)

Ich fahre sportliche Touren.  Bei mir sind das entweder längere Asphaltstrecken fürs normale Konditionstraining oder Trails in der Gegend. Da ist mittlerweile schon auch bisschen was technisches mit dabei. Also bergauf und bergab, mancher würde da wohl schon locker zum Fully greifen. Ich weiß grade nicht, wie ich die Touren weiter beschrieben soll, was jemand unter sportlich und was unter Touren versteht, muss jeder selbst sagen. 
Ich fahre mit 110 mm Vorbau, 20 mm Rizer und offset-loser Stütze. Bergab fast immer mit versenkter Stütze, hab schon über eine Vario nachgedacht, vielleicht kommt die noch.

Meine Antwort habe ich hauptsächlich geschrieben, weil @lilarennt erwähnt hat, dass er den 19"-Rahmen gebraucht hätte, den es jetzt nicht mehr gibt. Der jetzige 18-er entspricht aber eben dem alten 19-er. Nur wurde die Geometrie angepasst (flacherer Lenkwinkel) und die Überstandshöhe gesenkt, wodurch eben auch die offizielle Rahmengröße von 19 auf 18" gesunken ist. sonst ist aber alles gleich. Einen längeren Rahmen würde ich nicht fahren wollen.


----------



## derZimbo (28. Februar 2013)

flyingcruiser schrieb:


> offset-loser Stütze.



Wäre jemand so freundlich mir zu Erläutern was ne offset-lose Sattelstütze ist. Danke


----------



## probiker5 (28. Februar 2013)

Hi,  @flyingcruiser
Der 18er wird halt sehr sportlich dann sein. 
Aber das will ich auch ja!
400er Stütze, 100er Vorbau und 720mm Flatbar. 
Das sollte genügend Länge bringen. 
Sattelüberhöhung selbst erständlich!

Den 20er würde man dann als Tourenfahrer bei 1,85m nehmen richtig?
 @derZimbo
Offsetlos heißt die Stütze ist gerade. Der Sattel hat keinen Versatz nach hinten. 
Lg


----------



## flyingcruiser (28. Februar 2013)

eine stütz ohne offset. 

grade nochmal nachgeschaut: meine hat scheinbar ein offset von 25 mm.
ist die hier: Ritchey WCS V2
hab mich bisher noch nie damit beschäftigt, die war von transalp standardmäßig verbaut.


----------



## derZimbo (28. Februar 2013)

flyingcruiser schrieb:


> eine stütz ohne offset.


  Wieder was gelernt... dreh den offset rum dann hast du die 20mm nach vorn


----------



## probiker5 (28. Februar 2013)

@derZimbo
Hi, 
dann nennt man es Onset  oder was
Lg ;D


----------



## reaction187 (28. Februar 2013)

bin ich denn nun laut reglement mit 1,78m und 18" richtig? schon, oder? Hab SL ca 83cm ohne schuhe, 85cm mit schuhe.
mir hat noch nie jemand 20" empfohlen.

diese ganze diskussion über rahmengrößen verunsichert einen nur 

übrigens sieht ein kleineres rahmendreieck cooler aus


----------



## probiker5 (1. März 2013)

Hi,
Bei dir passts auf jeden fall. 
20" wäre dir zu gross. Mit 1.75 braucht man keine 20"!!!
Du brauchst die oberrohlänge nich. 
Sattelüberhöhung geht dann aucht nicht gut. 
Lg


----------



## derZimbo (1. März 2013)

reaction187 schrieb:


> bin ich denn nun laut reglement mit 1,78m und 18" richtig? schon, oder? Hab SL ca 83cm ohne schuhe, 85cm mit schuhe.
> mir hat noch nie jemand 20" empfohlen.
> 
> diese ganze diskussion über rahmengrößen verunsichert einen nur
> ...



Ganz klar 18".


----------



## reaction187 (1. März 2013)

@_probiker5_
1,78m immernoch 

 @_zimbo_

aber was ich nicht verstehe... ein 20er rahmen hat 2cm mehr Oberrohrlänge. Wenn ich jetzt einen 20er rahmen haben würde und einfach ein 2cm kürzeren vorbau nehme, wo sind dann die wesentlichen unterschiede zum 28er? höheres sattelrohr ist ja nicht entscheident, da dies ja eh mit der stütze angepasst wird.

normalerweise ist ein kleinerer rahmen mit angepassten anbauteilen doch immer besser, spart gewicht, ist steifer und man hat die möglichkeit wie mit einem 20er zu fahren oder eben "kleiner".


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derZimbo (1. März 2013)

reaction187 schrieb:


> @_probiker5_
> 1,78m immernoch
> 
> @_zimbo_
> ...



Warum fragst du da mich, ich saß auf nem 18er und nem 20er rahmen und der 18 hat super gepasst.


----------



## probiker5 (1. März 2013)

> aber was ich nicht verstehe... ein 20er rahmen hat 2cm mehr Oberrohrlänge. Wenn ich jetzt einen 20er rahmen haben würde und einfach ein 2cm kürzeren vorbau nehme, wo sind dann die wesentlichen unterschiede zum 28er? höheres sattelrohr ist ja nicht entscheident, da dies ja eh mit der stütze angepasst wird.
> 
> normalerweise ist ein kleinerer rahmen mit angepassten anbauteilen doch immer besser, spart gewicht, ist steifer und man hat die möglichkeit wie mit einem 20er zu fahren oder eben "kleiner".


Das würde mich vom Grundgedanke her auch interessieren.
Vielleicht kann ja einer mal sein Statement dazu geben.

Ihr würdet mir die Augen öffnen 
Lg


----------



## DeluXer (2. März 2013)

Kann mir vllt jemand sagen wo ich die Rahmenummer finde? Such hier schon die ganze Zeit und find die nicht.


----------



## flyingcruiser (2. März 2013)

Kurzer Rahmen = kürzerer Radstand -> anderes kurvenverhalten.
Kurzer Vorbau = anderes Lenkverhalten.


----------



## reaction187 (2. März 2013)

und "anderes" bedeutet besseres oder schlechteres? 

Engere kurven fahren zu können find ich schon grundsätzlich besser.

Das mit dem vorbau weiß ich noch nicht. Hab 100mm.

Kurzer vorbau müsste dann doch eigentlich wieder eher sportlich sein. Ein ruhigeres lenkverhalten bekommt man ja mehr mit einem längeren vorbau.

Also kurzer rahmen mit längeren vorbau, müsste doch ideal sein?


----------



## probiker5 (2. März 2013)

Hi @reaction187
Kurzer Radstand für ein agiles Verhalten besser. 
Für ein langstreckenbike schlechter. 

Kürzerer vorbau lässt einen weniger gestreckt sitzen, also auch weniger sportlich. 
Lg


----------



## reaction187 (2. März 2013)

das ein 20er für langstrecken besser ist, muss mir mal jemand genau erklären 
denn ich wüsste so erstmal nicht, was ein 18er nicht kann was auch ein 20er kann.

Macht denn der radstand so viel aus?

ob man gestreckt sitzt oder nicht, hängt ja auch vom federweg, vorbau und sattelposition ab. Nicht alleine vom rahmen, das ding hält ja nur die anbauteile zusammen


----------



## Roonieman (3. März 2013)

Also ich find das die diskussion über ca. 2cm mehr oder weniger sau verwirrend sind. Hier wird mit Zahlen umhergeworfen, dass es einem die Augen verdreht. Ich finde das ist alles Theorie, die Praxis sagt probesitzen wohlfühlen oder nicht und Kaufen.


----------



## derZimbo (3. März 2013)

Roonieman schrieb:


> Ich finde das ist alles Theorie, die Praxis sagt probesitzen wohlfühlen oder nicht und Kaufen.



So is es!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## probiker5 (3. März 2013)

Hi, @Roonieman
bei Versenderbikes ist das ja immer ziemlich kompliziert wenn man nicht gerade in der Nähe wohnt.
Da ist es halt von Vorteil, wenn man im Inertnet Beratung von Biker mit dem gesuchten Bike bekommt.
Dann tätigt man keinen absoluten Fehlkauf.
Lg


----------



## reaction187 (3. März 2013)

selbst probesitzen ist nicht zwangsläufig aussagekräftig, denn dann müsste man ja etliche lenker/vorbau/sattelstützen kombinationen ausprobieren. Wer macht das schon? Der Rahmen ist doch am ende gar nicht entscheident für ne gute sitzposition.

ich würd sagen wer bei 18" einen 120er vorbau brauch, der sollte einen 20er rahmen nehmen. Weil so lange vorbauten sehen mist aus.


----------



## Roonieman (3. März 2013)

Deshalb fahr ich ja diesen irren weiten Weg. Live und in Farbe und mit Beratung vor Ort geht es einfach am besten. Ich meine hier gehts um Bikes die nicht nur 600 kosten da nehm ich auch schonmal die Anfahrt in Kauf.


----------



## reaction187 (3. März 2013)

sowas ist eigentlich nur nötig wenn man vorher noch kein mtb hatte und keine vergleiche ziehen kann. Ich zb wusste das mir ein 18er gut passt, da ich vorher ein cube in 18 und 20 hatte. 20 ginge auch, aber ist ungelenkiger. Für ein mtb find ich gehört sich das einfach dass es sich sportlich fahren lässt.

Für touren kann man auch ein trekking rad nehmen.

Mitlerweile verschwindet der sinn von einem mtb langsam aber sicher.


----------



## derZimbo (3. März 2013)

Warum fragst ud dann noch 50mal nach?


----------



## reaction187 (3. März 2013)

Meinungsforschung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roonieman (3. März 2013)

Gut ich hab zwar n Bike aber das ist schlecht, gut genug für den nächsten Bäcker.
Ich fahr hin um mal auf versch. Modellen Probe zu sitzen (Fully, Hardtail).


----------



## DeluXer (4. März 2013)

DeluXer schrieb:


> Kann mir vllt jemand sagen wo ich die Rahmenummer finde? Such hier schon die ganze Zeit und find die nicht.


Kann mir das vielleicht einer sagen? Ich glaub ich stell mich grad zu dumm an.


----------



## probiker5 (4. März 2013)

Hi, @DeluXer
Auf dem Tretlager auf der Unterseite?
Oder welche Nummer meinst du?
Lg


----------



## log11 (4. März 2013)

Also Rahmengröße ist immer ein schwieriges Thema. Ich selbst bin 1,79m mit SL 84cm und fahre ein älteres TA Stoker mit RH 19".
Im Prinzip passt das ganz gut, manchmal wünschte ich mir jedoch einen etwas längeren Rahmen. Das liegt aber primär daran, daß ich recht lange Arme habe.

Es hilft wirklich nur probesitzen / probefahren und dann entscheiden. Natürlich spielt auch ne Rolle ob man sportlich oder eher tourenorientiert auf dem Bock sitzen will.


----------



## DeluXer (4. März 2013)

probiker5 schrieb:


> Hi, @DeluXer
> Auf dem Tretlager auf der Unterseite?
> Oder welche Nummer meinst du?
> Lg


ja die Nummer mein ich , aber bei mir steht da keine.


----------



## derZimbo (4. März 2013)

DeluXer schrieb:


> ja die Nummer mein ich , aber bei mir steht da keine.



Da hat wohl jemand die FLEX angesetzt!?


----------



## DeluXer (4. März 2013)

Muss ich nacher nochmal schauen, aber nein Flex ist nicht dran gewesen ,ist noch neu das Fahrrad und im Falle eines Diebstahls will meine Versicherung ja die Nummer haben


----------



## probiker5 (4. März 2013)

hi, @DeluXer
bei mir hat auch nur eins von zwei Bikes eine Nummer.
Das Transalp hat keine, das Radon hat eine.

Ist wohl normal 
musst du halt gut auf dein Schätzchen aufpassen


----------



## marcoh242 (4. März 2013)

probiker5 schrieb:


> hi, @DeluXer
> bei mir hat auch nur eins von zwei Bikes eine Nummer.
> Das Transalp hat keine, das Radon hat eine.
> 
> ...



Aber es sollte doch eigentlich jeder Rahmen eine Nummer haben oder?


----------



## DeluXer (4. März 2013)

https://lh6.googleusercontent.com/r...zM-d9dR_JGsaR-zxUpAxZjQdOAkB880bpMisDdQ=w1600

hmm toll , und was soll ich der Versicherung zu der Rahmennummer sagen, falls es mal wieder soweit kommt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## probiker5 (4. März 2013)

Hi,  @DeluXer
dann zeigst du ihnen die Rechnung!
Reicht das nicht, damit man beweisen kann, dass einem der Rahmen gehört?
Da sollte doch die Rechnung genügen oder etwa nicht?
Lg


----------



## DeluXer (4. März 2013)

Naja ich denk mal das Versicherungen da penibel sein könnten.
Wenigstens hat die federgabel eine Seriennummer eingestanzt.


> Welche Voraussetzungen gelten für die Entschädigungsleistung?
> Sie haben Unterlagen über den Hersteller, die Marke und die Rahmennummer
> der versicherten Fahrräder zu beschaffen und aufzubewahren.
> Verletzen Sie diese Bestimmung, so können Sie Entschädigung
> ...


----------



## reaction187 (4. März 2013)

log11 schrieb:


> Also Rahmengröße ist immer ein schwieriges Thema. Ich selbst bin 1,79m mit SL 84cm und fahre ein älteres TA Stoker mit RH 19".
> Im Prinzip passt das ganz gut, manchmal wünschte ich mir jedoch einen etwas längeren Rahmen. Das liegt aber primär daran, daß ich recht lange Arme habe.



Der Vorbau dient der Verlängerung des Oberrohrs vom Rahmen, also kauf dir einen längeren Vorbau und die sache läuft! 

Ein längerer Rahmen würde dir auch nichts anderes bringen.

Es sei denn du hast schon 120mm Vorbau....


----------



## Bjerni (4. März 2013)

probiker5 schrieb:


> Hi,
> Bei dir passts auf jeden fall.
> 20" wäre dir zu gross. Mit 1.75 braucht man keine 20"!!!
> Du brauchst die oberrohlänge nich.
> ...




Hallo,
ich würde auch gerne nochmal in die "Rahmengrößendiskussion" einsteigen, da ich ebenfalls kurz vor der Kaufentscheidung (Ambition custom) stehe und mir nur mehr bei der Rahmengröße unsicher bin.
Also, ich bin ca. 179 groß, Schrittlänge 86cm, Armlänge 66cm. 
Laut der unterschiedlichen Berechnungen bräuchte ich also für meine Körpergröße ein 18'', für meine Schrittlänge ein 19''. 

Letzte Woche bin ich ein 18'' Radon race eines Kollegen probegefahren, das schien mir nach einem ersten Eindruck allerdings eher klein; dabei ist das 18'' Radon sogar geringfügig größer als Transalp (Oberrohr wenige mm, Überstandhöhe 2cm). Ich muss allerdings auch dazu sagen, dass mein altes Bike mir wirklich zwei nummern zu groß ist - leider schlechte Beratung im Geschäft erwischt...

Meine Frage: gewöhnt man sich da am besten einfach an den "kleinen" Rahmen (der ja theoretisch wohl passen müsste) oder greife ich doch eher zum 20'', obwohl ich laut Tabelle dafür "zu klein" bin?

Mein Einsatzgebiet (tut ja vielleicht auch was zur Sache, oder?): v.a. Forststraßen uphill (Schnitt 800-1500hm) und ab und zu auch längere Touren; rein fahrtechnisch eher wenig anspruchsvolles Gelände;
Würde mich über ein paar Meinungen freuen.


----------



## log11 (4. März 2013)

reaction187 schrieb:


> Der Vorbau dient der Verlängerung des Oberrohrs vom Rahmen, also kauf dir einen längeren Vorbau und die sache läuft!
> 
> Ein längerer Rahmen würde dir auch nichts anderes bringen.
> 
> Es sei denn du hast schon 120mm Vorbau....



Ich hab bereits einen 110er Vorbau montiert. Ja, generell kann man schon einiges über den Vorbau ausgleichen, da gebe ich Dir recht.
Ich wollte damit nur ausdrücken daß ich mit 1,79m keinesfalls ein Rad unter 19" haben möchte, bedingt durch recht lange Arme. Man kann es also nicht verallgemeinern und sollte immer Probesitzen.
Für mich sind horizontale Oberrohrlängen von 600-610mm optimal, wobei man halt die Schrittfreiheit auch im Auge behalten sollte.


----------



## flyingcruiser (4. März 2013)

wie gestreckt sitzt ihr eigentlich auf dem teil? fahrt ihr nur forststraßen? bei körpergrößen unter 185 einen rahmen mit über 60 cm oberrohrlänge zu fahren ist doch wahnsinn.
die rahmenhöhe sagt doch nichts aus, nur wie weit man die sattelstütze rausziehen muss - die oberrohrlänge ist das ausschlaggebende!


----------



## probiker5 (4. März 2013)

Hi,
Ich würd zu dem 20" auch erst ab 185cm greifen. 

Bei mir z.B 186cm und 88cm Schrittlänge
Werd mir wohl noch einen 20er gönnen. 
Flaches Cockpit viel Überhöhung und meine Racesemmel ist startklar. 

Schaut euch mal die Radon Zr Race Geometrie an. Das bike ist ja für Race und Marathon ausgelegt. In 20" hat es 2mm mehr Oberrohr. 
Sitzrohr ist gleich. Das etwas kürzere Steuerrohr wird durch den hohen Steuersatz wieder ausgeglichen (Transalp ist sogar rechnerisch etwas flacher ca. 5mm!)

Die Winkel erst mal aussenvor!
    @Bjerni
An sich würde ich dir 18" empfehlen. Außer du fandest dich auf dem Bike deines Kumpels überhaupt nicht recht. Liegt ja auch mit an Vorbau Lenker wie man sitzt.
Wenn dein Freund einen anderen Lenker als du fährst ist die Geo gleich ein Stück anders. Genauso mit der Vorbaulänge. 
20" ist m.M.n zu groß!
Ein neues Bike ist immer zuerst ungewohnt. Ich kenn das. Aber mit der Zeit gewöhnt man sich dran und will nichts anderes mehr.
Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel!

Zum Einsatzgebiet:
Wenn man seine Kraft effektiv umsetzen will dann nimmt man eher den größeren Rahmen. Siehe Marathon Biker. Aber ich würde bei 1.79m einen 18" nehmen und mit Lenker und Vorbau anpassen. 
100mm Vorbau und Flatbar zum Beispiel. Kommst du Vorne tief, hast mehr Gewicht auf dem Vorderrad, das Bike steigt nicht so schnell auf und du kommst die Berge gut hoch.
Und wenn du am Berg mal absteigen musst aus welchem Geund auch immer, dann sitzt du nicht gleich auf dem Oberrohr  das kann schmerzen
Das wäre meine Vorgehensweise. 
MfG


----------



## log11 (4. März 2013)

flyingcruiser schrieb:


> wie gestreckt sitzt ihr eigentlich auf dem teil? fahrt ihr nur forststraßen? bei körpergrößen unter 185 einen rahmen mit über 60 cm oberrohrlänge zu fahren ist doch wahnsinn.
> die rahmenhöhe sagt doch nichts aus, nur wie weit man die sattelstütze rausziehen muss - die oberrohrlänge ist das ausschlaggebende!



Nochmal, ich habe sehr lange Arme. Normalerweise mag das stimmen was Du schreibst. Ich sitze bei 595mm und 110mm 6Grad Vorbau im ca. 50Grad Winkel. Für mich passt das, manch einem ist das vielleicht zu flach / sportlich.
Ich hab auch schon kürzer Vorbauten probiert, da mache ich aber nen Katzenbuckel und bekomme Probleme mit Nacken.


----------



## Bjerni (4. März 2013)

probiker5 schrieb:


> Hi,
> Ich würd zu dem 20" auch erst ab 185cm greifen.
> [...]
> Und wenn du am Berg mal absteigen musst aus welchem Geund auch immer, dann sitzt du nicht gleich auf dem Oberrohr  das kann schmerzen
> ...




OK, das leuchtet mir irgendwie ein... danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reaction187 (4. März 2013)

log11 schrieb:


> Nochmal, ich habe sehr lange Arme. Normalerweise mag das stimmen was Du schreibst. Ich sitze bei 595mm und 110mm 6Grad Vorbau im ca. 50Grad Winkel. Für mich passt das, manch einem ist das vielleicht zu flach / sportlich.
> Ich hab auch schon kürzer Vorbauten probiert, da mache ich aber nen Katzenbuckel und bekomme Probleme mit Nacken.



so ?
http://www.bikesportnews.de/uploads/pics/27828.jpg

oder so?
http://www.intersport-pregenzer.com/uploads/tx_templavoila/Opt_Sitzposition.jpg

ich find so sieht es recht normal aus.

was aber auch ganz entscheident ist wie ich finde, ist der lenker... ob flat oder großer rise... das verändert auch stark die sitzposition. Gleiches gilt für den Vorbauwinkel.



probiker5 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> Werd mir wohl noch einen 20er gönnen.
> Flaches Cockpit viel Überhöhung und meine Racesemmel ist startklar.
> ...



ich les immer nur wenn man zwischen 2 rahmen liegt dann die kleinere größe für sportliches fahren und die größere für touren.

Race'n usw gehört doch eher ins sportliche, oder?

Da wills mir nicht einleuchten wie 20" race orientiert sein kann 

hast du dir schonmaln 2cm längeren vorbau eingebaut? wenn dir das liegt dann könnts auch mit 20" klappen.

sicher das du 88cm SL hast?
ohne schuhe und nicht zu knapp messen


----------



## powerschwabe (4. März 2013)

Welches würdet ihr bevorzugen das TEAM 4.0 oder TEAM 5.0? Kosten beide 999


----------



## DeluXer (4. März 2013)

4.0 Komplette SLX Gruppe und die Magura ist auf dem gleichen Niveau wie die Reba , der rest ist ja gleich gewesen


----------



## probiker5 (5. März 2013)

Hi @reaction187
Schrittlänge stimmt. 
Bei 186cm ist das überhaupt nicht ungewöhnlich. 
Race kann auch im Sinne von Strecke auf Zeit also ein bisschen wie marathon sein. 
Und da hat man mit dem größeren Bike mehr vorteile. 
Bessere Klettereigenschaften und krafteinsetzung. 
Der kleinere Rahmen ist wirklich nur wenn man viel bergab, im Gelände und kaum befestigte Wege fährt. Und kaum berghoch (vorderrad steigt schneller, auf der geraden kraftverlust)!
Da sitzt man dann doch zu gestaucht!
Wenn man aber bergab agil fahren möchte dann würd ich den kleineren nehmen.


----------



## reaction187 (5. März 2013)

inwiefern klettereigenschaften? du musst das mehrgewicht ja auch noch hochbringen.

ein 18er rahmen lässt sich mit entsprechendem vorbau ja genau so wie ein 20er rahmen einrichten. Also das beide die gleiche sitzposition bieten.

ich wüsste nun auch nicht wie du darauf kommst das der rahmen entscheident ist über welche art von wegen man fährt. Das ist doch ein thema für die Reifen und die federgabel, aber der rahmen interessiert dabei doch nicht.


----------



## probiker5 (5. März 2013)

Hi,   @reaction187
Der Rahmen bildet die Grundlage des ganzen Bikes. 
Wenn man einen Tourer haben will aber einen Racerahmen hat und umgekehrt, dann siehts schlecht aus! Also entscheidet der Rahmen auf jeden Fall mit übers Einsatzgebiet!
Ein Tourer hat meistens 2cm weniger Obereohrlänge, wenn du die mit einem Vorbau ausgleichen willst, dann prost mahlzeit!

Man kann die Geo anpassen gar keine Frage, aber nur bis zu einem gewissen Maß!
Um bei einem kleineren Rahmen genauso getreckt zu sitzen muss man einen längeren Vorbau fahren. 
Längerer Vorbau bedeutet trägere Länkung. 
Somit ist es nicht das wahre einen zu kleinen Rahmen aufs Niveau eines  größeren zu bekommen. 
Das 20er würde sich bei diesem Vergleich sehr viel besser und direkter fahren!

Mehrgewicht? 25g oder was 
Da zeig mir mal wie du die beim Fahren merken willst!
Die Sitzposition bergauf ist viel entscheidender als 25g Mehrgewicht!!!
Überleg mal, merkst du wenn du mit voller flasche losfährst, diese immer leerer und leichter wird, da wirst du nichts wirklich merken. 

Lg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reaction187 (5. März 2013)

probiker5 schrieb:


> Überleg mal, merkst du wenn du mit voller flasche losfährst, diese immer leerer und leichter wird, da wirst du nichts wirklich merken.
> 
> Lg



wie auch, das wasser bleibt ja in mir  

aber genausovie wie man dies merkt, wird man die 2cm oberrohr merken.

Man könnte höchstens sagen das leute mit entsprechender Körpergröße besser mit 20" fahren können als mit 18", aber ich z.b würde mit einem 20er bestimmt keine bequemeren touren fahren.

warum willst du für touren gestreckt sitzen?
für schnelle renntouren nimmt man eigentlich ein rennrad  oder vielleicht ein trekkingrad.

Zur trägeren Lenkung... kann ich nicht bestätigen mit meinem 100er Vorbau. Da wo ich hin lenke fahre ich auch hin, nix träge  Im grundegenommen ist das für touren ja sowieso das bessere, da man bei touren ja nicht so krass flott herumlenkt.

Kurzer Vorbau macht das ganze aber wiederum sehr agil, vielleicht zu viel für ein tourenbike.

Also ich bleib dabei, kleiner rahmen, rest anpassen.

Aber du kannst schon einen 20er probieren wenn du sowieso schon jetzt einen längeren vorbau haben könntest. Dann passt es wieder.


----------



## probiker5 (5. März 2013)

Hi    @reaction187
2cm Oberrohr merkt man auf jeden Fall!
Das Vorderrad kommt am Berg später hoch, man sitzt gestreckter und bekommt die Krfat besser auf den Boden! Das ist so!

Für schnelle Renntouren durchs Gelände nimmt man sehr wohl Hardtails!
Bei Marathons ist es wichtig die Kraft gut und effektiv umzusetzen. 
Das schafft man mit einem sehr kleinen Rahmen nicht besonders gut!
Und da kommn die Vorteile auf jeden Fall durch!

Besser bergauf, effiktevere Kraftumsetzung, agile Lebkung bei 100mm Vorbau, gestreckt, leicht zu beschleunigen (geringerer Luftwiderstand durch gestreckte Haltung, usw!)

Bei 100mm ist man doch genau in der Mitte. Träge wirds ab 120mm!
Da bist du ja noch weit entfernt!
Kurzer Vorbau mit langem Oberrohr macht eine gestreckte Sitzposition aber ein sehr agils Fahrwerk! Besser als andersrum!
Langer Vorbau 120mm+ mit kurzem Oberrohr wird träger sein!

Kleiner Rahmen und anpassen klappt bis max 180cm gut. Darüber würde ich sagen ist es kontraproduktiv. 
Man braucht einen zu langen Vorbau, das Fahrwerk wird träge etc.
Da ist man mit dem größeren besser bedient (kürzerer Vorbau reicht).  
Lg


----------



## reaction187 (5. März 2013)

also würde ich einen 120er vorbau brauchen, dann hätte ich auch einen 20er rahmen. Aber ein 80er vorbau wäre mir zu kurz, find ich auch optisch nicht so schön.

das was du beschreibst trifft auch alles auf den 18er rahmen zu. Ein bisschen hört sich das aber so an als würde dein bike von alleine fahren  wie schnell du vorran kommst hängt in erster linie von deinen beinen ab 

und ich meinte mit dem rennen fahren auf befestigen wegen wie zb asphalt.


ich weiß auf jeden fall noch wie es damals war mit meinem 20er cube, das hatte sogar einen 120er vorbau mit 6°+ und riser, war ja komplett bike. Das fuhr sich zwar ruhig und bequem, für touren wohlmöglich besser, aber gelenkig war das nicht mehr. naja und hohe oberrohre sind sowieso ungünstig wenn man mal falsch zum stehen kommen sollte... aber bei deiner größe sollte das ja kein problem sein.

Aber nochmal um das klarzustellen, es gibt verschiedene rahmengrößen weils verschiedene körpergrößen gibt, nicht weil sich generell größere rahmen besser fahren oder eher für touren geeignet sind. Wenn das so wäre würd ja jeder tourer einen 22er fahren.

ich fahre bestimmt genauso gut und antriebsstark mit einem 18er wie du mit einem 20er


----------



## Schwinn4Banger (5. März 2013)

nimm 20" und kauf endlich......


----------



## probiker5 (5. März 2013)

Hi @reaction187
Du hast vollkommen recht!
Ich bin größer als du.  Ich fahre auf dem 20er so wie du auf dem 18er. 
Wir beide finden es so wie wir es haben agil und sportlich eben weil man ungerschiedliche Körpermaße hat!
 @Schwinn4Banger
Anfang April gehts los! Habs schon dick im Kalender makiert!
MfG


----------



## derZimbo (6. März 2013)

Das Ambition Team ist soeben Testsieger im aktuellen BIKE Magazin geworden, da musst du die neuen Lieferzeiten mit einkalkulieren


----------



## DeluXer (6. März 2013)

War es das ja davor doch auch ?


----------



## derZimbo (6. März 2013)

DeluXer schrieb:


> War es das ja davor doch auch ?


  si senior


----------



## log11 (7. März 2013)

Mit nem längeren Vorbau würde ich NIE einen zu kurzen / kurzen Rahmen ausgleichen. Vorbauten größer 105mm machen das Lenkverhalten deutlich spürbar träger. Mir gefällt das zumindest nicht, aber kann ja jeder machen wie er will.

 @reaction187, die Person auf den von Dir verlinkten Bildern sitzt vernünftig auf dem Rad. Nein bei mir war ein deutlich sichtbarer Katzenbuckel zu erkennen bei 595mm Horizontale und kurzem Vorbau. Ich musste auf 105mm gehen um eine halbwegs brauchbare Haltung auf dem Bike zu erreichen.

Mein Crossbike misst 615mm horizontal mit nem 100mm Vorbau. Da sitzte ich besser drauf als auf meinem TA mit ca 1,5cm weniger Länge.


----------



## mertim (8. März 2013)

KAnn man gegen das Transalp Ambition Team 3.0 was sagen? Oder soll ich lieber zum 2.0 bzw. 4.0 greifen? Versteh den Preisunterschied zwischen 3.0 und 2.o gar nicht. Welche Teile sind denn anders? Irgendwas übersehe ich wohl. 

Ich bin 1.92m und habe eine Schrittlänge von 91,5 cm das sollte das 22` Zoll Bike doch passen oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reaction187 (8. März 2013)

log11 schrieb:


> Mit nem längeren Vorbau würde ich NIE einen zu kurzen / kurzen Rahmen ausgleichen. Vorbauten größer 105mm machen das Lenkverhalten deutlich spürbar träger. Mir gefällt das zumindest nicht, aber kann ja jeder machen wie er will.



träger klingt so negativ. Das Lenkverhalten wird ruhiger.
Man kann mit mehr gefühl lenken. Wenn der Vorbau sehr kurz ist, dann lenkt es sich ziemlich hektisch.

an vielen 20er bikes sind 120er vorbauten verbaut.

Aber mehr als 100mm würd ich auch nicht nehmen. Sieht nämlich fürchterlich aus.....


----------



## log11 (9. März 2013)

@reaction187, ja ist wirklich Geschmackssache. Klar lenkt es sich ruhiger, für ein handliches MTB ist das aber u.U. kontraproduktiv. Ich persönlich mag da etwas agileres Einlenken.Und die Optik spielt da auch eine Rolle, ganz klar.


----------



## reaction187 (9. März 2013)

guckt mal hier http://www.transalp24.de/epages/61889209.sf/de_DE/?ObjectPath=/Shops/61889209/Categories/%22Transalp%20Mountainbike%20Blog%22/Hardtail_Mountainbike_-_Transalp_Ambition_Team_5_0#MainText

was ist das denn fürn vorbau? 150mm? und das bei 18".
Anscheind muss es wohl sinn machen, sonst würde Transalp sowas nicht verbauen, sondern dem Kunden einen größeren Rahmen empfehlen.

Da sind noch ein paar 18er mehr mit so langen Vorbauten.


----------



## log11 (22. März 2013)

@ reaction187 , stimmt schon der Vorbau scheint recht lang zu sein.Ich tippe auf 120mm.

Ich hab selbst an meinem 19" TA einen 105mm Vorbau, alles andere ist mir def. zu kurz. Aber jeder wie er es mag, viele sitzen auch lieber aufrechter auf dem HT.


----------



## PeteRich (24. März 2013)

Hallo Leute!

Also nur mal so zu TRANSALP 24...

ich habe mein Bike vor ca 1,5 Jahren gekauft und habe nur gute Erfahrungen gemacht. Mit dem Bike und dem Service.
Der Vorteil ist, dass ich nur 20km von TRANSALP24.de entfernt wohne und die Leute, sowie den Service gut kennenlernen konnte.

Hier ist es wirklich so, dass die Mitarbeiter superfreundlich und unkompliziert sind und auch mit Sonderwünschen kein Problem haben.
Die Preise sind absolut fair und die Bikes werden nicht zusammengekloppt, sondern von (will hier keinem auf die Füße treten) deutschen, qualifizierten Mitarbeitern sorgfältig zusammengebaut.

Mein Fazit: 
-super Service
-nette Leute
-sehr gute Qualität
-faire Preise
-und vor allem coole Bikes

LG euer Christopher!

PS: Bilder meines Bikes folgen noch.


----------



## donei (2. April 2013)

Hallo,
Möchte mich auch einklicken in die Transalp-Welt.
Hab am Dienstag den Summitrider-Rahmen 18" 2013 bestellt,am Samstag vor Ostern ist der rahmen eingtroffen.Hat mich sehr gefreut das dies so schnell ging.
Rahmen erstmal angeschaut:Verarbeitung ist einfach Traumhaft,man findet nicht,s was man beanstanden könnte.Tapered-Steuersatz ist auch schon eingepresst,Sattelrohr gefrässt,Innenlagergewinde nachgeschnitten. Alles vom feinsten.
Rahmen aufgebaut,aber welche Gabel bau ich ein. Der Rahmen ist bis 160mm FW frei. Hab eine RS-Pike 140-95mm und RS-Domain 160-115mm daliegen.Hab zuerst Pike eingebaut, meine Hausrunde getreht
18km 370Hm.Bei abgesenkter Gabel steigt des Bike wie eine Gam,s.
Aber bei schnellen oder sehr steilen Abfahrten ist mir die Domain lieber.
Die Taugt mir überhaubt am besten.
Gruß Toni.


----------



## Roonieman (16. April 2013)

So Leute, werd mir die Tage jetzt auch ein Ambition Team holen. Freu mich schon ;-)

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Roonieman (18. April 2013)

So, bestellt ist es. Wenns da ist gibts Bilder ;-)

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ravenlord (19. April 2013)

Hi,

ich möchte mir das 1.0 bestellen. Das Bike hat laut Liste nahezu komplett XT Ausstattung, allerdings nicht der Schalthebel und nicht das Schaltwerk. Auf den Bildern ist aber beides als XT verbaut. 

Ich möchte aufjedenfall XT Schaltwerk und Hebel haben, da ich es an meinen letzten beiden Bikes schon gefahren bin. 

Kann mir jemand sagen, was jetzt wirklich verbraut ist, am Ambition 1.0?
Transalp gibt einem ja die Möglichkeit, die Parts zu ändern. Ist es grundsätzlich so, dass dabei grob nur der reine Aufpreis/ geringere Preis verrechnet werden, oder kommen bei solchen Aktionen plötzlich immense Kosten auf einen zu?

Gruß

Heiko


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roonieman (19. April 2013)

Doch da sind auch die Hebel und das Schaltwerk in XT. Du hast aber auch die Wahl eine X9 zu nehmen. Da steht in der Liste immer ein oder dabei. Dann hast du die Wahl. ;-)

Auch wenn du etwas ändern willst ist das kein problem, z.B. andere Gabel. Vorrausgesetzt natürlich die vertreiben diese auch dort. Ansonsten einfach anfragen. Die werden alles beantworten ;-)

Hoffe konnt dir weiterhelfen

Gruß

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## pedax (19. April 2013)

Ravenlord schrieb:


> Ist es grundsätzlich so, dass dabei grob nur der reine Aufpreis/ geringere Preis verrechnet werden, oder kommen bei solchen Aktionen plötzlich immense Kosten auf einen zu?



Also bei meinem Bike war er Aufpreis sehr gering, einfach mal anfragen die machen dir gerne ein Angebot


----------



## Ravenlord (19. April 2013)

pedax schrieb:


> Also bei meinem Bike war er Aufpreis sehr gering, einfach mal anfragen die machen dir gerne ein Angebot



super, hab gerade angerufen, gitbt tatsächlich keinen Aufpreis!


----------



## probiker5 (21. April 2013)

Wer hat Interesse an einem Ambition Team Rahmen?
Möchte meinen verkaufen. 
Zustand ist wie neu!

Aber seht selbst: http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeigen/s-anzeige/transalp-ambition-team-rahmen/113347228-217-9416
LG


----------



## Roonieman (21. April 2013)

Mir ist er zu klein. Aber warum verkauf wenn man fragen darf? Unzufrieden gewesen?

Gruß

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## probiker5 (21. April 2013)

Hi
Unzufrieden nicht!

Rahmen ist super! Sau leicht, bocksteif und die Optiknist klasse. 
Bin den mit 185cm gefahren weil ich wa sehr agiles gesucht habe. 
Hat super gepasst!

Würde mir immer wieder einen Transalp Rahmen kaufen.
MfG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roonieman (21. April 2013)

Na das hört man gern

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## neonbible (4. Mai 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

meine Freundin möchte sich ein Ambition Team kaufen. Aber leider sind wir uns uneins, wenn es um die Rahmengröße geht: 16 oder 18 Zoll ?

Kommt hier vielleicht ein leidenschaftlicher Transalp-Fan aus Freiburg , der uns sein MTB für ein Probesitzen zur Verfügung stellen möchte?  


Wir würden uns echt darüber freuen!


Schöne Grüße, René


----------



## pedax (4. Mai 2013)

neonbible schrieb:


> meine Freundin möchte sich ein Ambition Team kaufen. Aber leider sind wir uns uneins, wenn es um die Rahmengröße geht: 16 oder 18 Zoll ?



unabhängig davon ob sich jemand im Raum Freiburg findet zum Probesitzen, können wir dir vielleicht auch eine Empfehlung geben wenn du uns die Körpergröße und Schrittlänge deiner Freundin verrätst (hat sie schon ein Bike? wenn ja welches und wie groß?)


----------



## blautigerbaer (5. Mai 2013)

Hallo Rene,

wohnen im Raum Tübingen und haben je ein 16 und ein 18 Zoll  Ambition Team in der Garage. Sind mit den Bikes und den Ta -Service top zufrieden.

Grüße
Jürgen


----------



## neonbible (5. Mai 2013)

@ Pedax:

Es wäre ihr erstes MTB. Von einer Probefahrt mit meinen Müsing Offroad lite in Größe 48cm würde ich sagen, Sie bräuchte von der Höhe eher ein Rahmen in 44 - max 46 cm. Da das Transalp aber in der 18" (46 cm) Version noch einen Tick größere Oberrohrlänge hat als meins in 48 cm, habe ich so meine Bedenken.
Und das Transalp in 16" (41 cm) scheint mir halt wieder deutlich zu klein.

Hier ihr Körpermaße: Körpergröße: 170 cm , Schrittlänge: 78,5
 @Jürgen: 

Tübingen ist leider zurzeit ohne Auto zu weit entfernt für mich.
Vielleicht kannst du mir ja zu den oben genannten Körpermaßen deine Einschätzung geben.


----------



## cmrlaguna (5. Mai 2013)

neonbible schrieb:


> @ Pedax:
> 
> Es wäre ihr erstes MTB. Von einer Probefahrt mit meinen Müsing Offroad lite in Größe 48cm würde ich sagen, Sie bräuchte von der Höhe eher ein Rahmen in 44 - max 46 cm. Da das Transalp aber in der 18" (46 cm) Version noch einen Tick größere Oberrohrlänge hat als meins in 48 cm, habe ich so meine Bedenken.
> Und das Transalp in 16" (41 cm) scheint mir halt wieder deutlich zu klein.
> ...



Morgen,

ich würde an eurer Stelle lieber nach einem Bike mit einem für Frauen gemachten Rahmen schauen. Nichts gegen Transalp, aber die Geometrie ist nicht unbedingt für jede Frau gemacht. Da ändert auch ein kleiner Rahmen nichts. Meine hat sich ein Radon gekauft und kommt damit sehr gut klar. Passt Optimal .

Grüße, Roland


----------



## Endura (5. Mai 2013)

Kannste Dir relativ einfach selbst berechnen. Laut den üblichen Empfehlungen von kompetenten Händlern und Quellen im Netz nimmst Du ihre Schrittlänge
78,5cm x 0,885
ergibt dann 69,4725, gerundet also 69,5cm - das ist dann ihre Sitzhöhe.

69,5cm minus Rahmenhöhe 16" (Du nennst 41cm) gleich 28,5cm, ziehst nochmal ca. 5cm vom Sattelgestell bis zur Sitzfläche ab - bleibt ein Sattelstützenauszug von 23,5cm.

Bei einer 350mm Stütze verbleiben 11,5cm im Rahmen - passt also.
Hinzu kommt, dass die Ambition Rahmen schon recht lang sind.

Alles in allem müsste demnach der 16" Rahmen der Richtige sein.
Probefahrt/Probesitzen würde das Ganze dann bestätigen.


----------



## blautigerbaer (5. Mai 2013)

Hallo Rene,

meine Schrittlänge ist 82 cm (178cm), fahre ein 18 ", meine Frau hat Schritt 74 cm (160 cm) und fährt das 16 Zoll. Das Ta hat einen recht tiefen Durchstieg, meine Frau kann auch mit dem 18 Zoll fahren. Würde ein 18 Zoll empfehlen mit 80 mm Vorbau.
Zu Radon: HS ist halt ein Discounter wie Aldi, bei Defekt muss das Rad zurückgesendet werden. Bei Problemen mit dem TA helfen die Reisings kompetent weiter. Im Reparaturfall senden die Dir neue Teile zu, du kannst umbauen und die Defekten Teile zurücksenden. - war bei uns so.


----------



## cmrlaguna (5. Mai 2013)

blautigerbaer schrieb:


> Hallo Rene,
> 
> meine Schrittlänge ist 82 cm (178cm), fahre ein 18 ", meine Frau hat Schritt 74 cm (160 cm) und fährt das 16 Zoll. Das Ta hat einen recht tiefen Durchstieg, meine Frau kann auch mit dem 18 Zoll fahren. Würde ein 18 Zoll empfehlen mit 80 mm Vorbau.
> Zu Radon: HS ist halt ein Discounter wie Aldi, bei Defekt muss das Rad zurückgesendet werden. Bei Problemen mit dem TA helfen die Reisings kompetent weiter. Im Reparaturfall senden die Dir neue Teile zu, du kannst umbauen und die Defekten Teile zurücksenden. - war bei uns so.



Stimmt nicht, kannst auch Teile zurück senden. Dicounter wie Aldi ?
Die Bikes liegen Preislich auf dem gleichen Level wie Transalp. Ist jetzt ihr 2. und bei keinem gab´s irgendwelche Probleme. Fox Fahrwerk und sonst Komplett XT.

Meine würde sich auf einem Bike mit langem Oberrohr nicht wohlfühlen. Und ein Kurzer Vorbau macht das Bike Nervöser.
Und drauf Wohlfühlen ist doch das wichtigste.

Aber der Service bei Transalp ist schon gut.


----------



## nepo (6. Mai 2013)

cmrlaguna schrieb:


> Die Bikes liegen Preislich auf dem gleichen Level wie Transalp. Ist jetzt ihr 2. und bei keinem gab´s irgendwelche Probleme. Fox Fahrwerk und sonst Komplett XT.



Trotzdem würde ich bei Radon (genauso wie bei Cube -> fast identisch mit Radon bzgl. Hardtails nur teilw. etwas teurer und bei Radon ist manchmal noch ne bessere Kurbel verbaut) immer genau hinschauen.
Meistens ist dann die sauschwere Deore Kassette verbaut. Kette ebenfalls Deore. Felgen sind Alex ZX24 oder so usw.
Anbauteile Easton EA30 (die schwersten Easton Teile) und Bremsen sind meistens auch aus der günstigsten Kategorie.

Meiner Freundin habe ich letztes jahr ein Cube Access WLS SL für 1.099 Listenpreis gekauft. Da kam zu den oben genannten Teilen auch noch eine FC-M552 Kurbel dazu. Die ist zwar kaum schwerer als XT und wahrscheinlich sogar etwas robuster, aber unter einer vollständig hochwertigen Ausstattung stelle ich mir was anderes vor.
Vor allem ist ein Ltd zum gleichen Preis besser ausgestattet. Das finde ich besonders ärgerlich.
Bei Transalp heißt komplett XT dann auch wirklich komplett XT.
Bzw. das Ambition 4.0 ist komplett SLX nur das Schaltwerk XT (was ja auch Sinn macht). Bei den Bremsen MT 2 oder Elixir 5 kann man auch nicht meckern. Die Crossride würde ich ebenfalls den Cube/Radon Laufradsätzen vorziehen. Sind zwar auch nicht gerade High-End Laufräder aber halten bei mir jetzt schon ca. 4.000 KM (Winter)Einsatz mit ordentlich Gepäck und anfangs ordentlich Übergewicht. Sind auch locker 300 Gramm leichter als die o. g.
In Summe kommt nämlich das Radon plötzlich mit über 12 Kilo daher.

Und du kannst aus dem Sortiment von Transalp komplett frei wählen.
Ansonsten kann ich nur von Cube sprechen, da kann man, wenn man beim Händler kauft, noch ein zwei Teile tauschen lassen. Aber bei weitem nicht alles, was man vielleicht gerne anders hätte. Oder man muss die Teile neu bezahlen und die alten behalten (bpsw. Laufradsatz)

Wenn die Geometrie besser passt, ist natürlich trotzdem ein WLS oder ZR Lady vorzuziehen. Nur man muss sich eben bewusst sein, dass einige Parts deutlich günstiger sind (Heißt aber nicht, weniger langlebig!)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cmrlaguna (6. Mai 2013)

nepo schrieb:


> Trotzdem würde ich bei Radon (genauso wie bei Cube -> fast identisch mit Radon bzgl. Hardtails nur teilw. etwas teurer und bei Radon ist manchmal noch ne bessere Kurbel verbaut) immer genau hinschauen.
> Meistens ist dann die sauschwere Deore Kassette verbaut. Kette ebenfalls Deore. Felgen sind Alex ZX24 oder so usw.
> Anbauteile Easton EA30 (die schwersten Easton Teile) und Bremsen sind meistens auch aus der günstigsten Kategorie.
> 
> ...



Sorry wenn ich das so sage, aber " würde ich vorziehen " , ist bei meiner Frau nicht. Sie sucht sich ihre Sachen selber aus und wenn ´s nicht gefällt , kann ich reden was ich will.
Sie hat jetzt ein Slide 125 SL Diva , an dem ich nur ein paar Teile getauscht habe. Im übrigen waren alle Teile verbaut , die von Radon aufgeführt waren.


----------



## nepo (6. Mai 2013)

cmrlaguna schrieb:


> Sorry wenn ich das so sage, aber " würde ich vorziehen " , ist bei meiner Frau nicht. Sie sucht sich ihre Sachen selber aus und wenn ´s nicht gefällt , kann ich reden was ich will.
> Sie hat jetzt ein Slide 125 SL Diva , an dem ich nur ein paar Teile getauscht habe. Im übrigen waren alle Teile verbaut , die von Radon aufgeführt waren.



Natürlich entscheidet am Ende sie. Deshalb fährt meine jetzt auch ein Cube.
Je nachdem, wie viel Frau sich dafür interessiert, trifft man aber zumindest mal eine Vorauswahl. (Vor allem, wenn ich am Ende dafür bezahle).

Klar verbaut Radon keine anderen Teile als angegeben. Nur vergleich mal ALLE Teile mit denen von einem Transalp in der gleichen Preiskategorie.
Überall da, wo man vielleicht nicht gleich drauf achtet sparen Radon und Cube (Kette, Kassette, Nabe/Laufradsatz, Schalthebel, Anbauteile, Reifen, Bremsen...). Je nach Modell mal mehr und mal weniger.

Deshalb bin ich der Meinung, dass Radon und Transalp eben nicht preislich gleichauf liegen.


----------



## cmrlaguna (6. Mai 2013)

nepo schrieb:


> Natürlich entscheidet am Ende sie. Deshalb fährt meine jetzt auch ein Cube.
> Je nachdem, wie viel Frau sich dafür interessiert, trifft man aber zumindest mal eine Vorauswahl. (Vor allem, wenn ich am Ende dafür bezahle).
> 
> Klar verbaut Radon keine anderen Teile als angegeben. Nur vergleich mal ALLE Teile mit denen von einem Transalp in der gleichen Preiskategorie.
> ...



Ich kann nur nochmal sagen, wenn der Rahmen nicht passt , sind die Teile egal. Männer und Frauen haben nun mal einen Unterschiedlichen Körperbau und Geometrie. Transalp hat keinen Rahmen speziell für Frauen.
Wenn sich Frau drauf wohlfühlt , OK . 
Im übrigen sucht sie selber aus und bezahlt auch. Selbst wenn nicht, würde ich nicht sagen , da sind die Teile besser , du nimmst das jetzt 
So, Thema fertig


----------



## nepo (6. Mai 2013)

cmrlaguna schrieb:


> So, Thema fertig



Nicht fertig, sondern verfehlt!
Es ging nicht um die Aussage,  welche Geo besser passt, noch darum, seiner Frau etwas vorzuschreiben, oder wer zahlt (ich habe ja nur eine gewisse Vorauswahl getroffen, weil sie selber so gar keine Ahnung hat. Dabei habe ich ihr vor allem Räder für <600 Euro vorenthalten. Das kann man vielleicht noch als nicht selbst entscheiden lassen, beurteilen), sondern darum, dass Radon und Transalp eben  nicht preislich gleichauf liegen, wenn man ins Detail geht.

außerdem:


nepo schrieb:


> Wenn die Geometrie besser passt, ist natürlich trotzdem ein WLS oder ZR Lady vorzuziehen. Nur man muss sich eben bewusst sein, dass einige Parts deutlich günstiger sind (Heißt aber nicht, weniger langlebig!)


----------



## cmrlaguna (6. Mai 2013)

nepo schrieb:


> Nicht fertig, sondern verfehlt!
> Es ging nicht um die Aussage,  welche Geo besser passt, noch darum, seiner Frau etwas vorzuschreiben, oder wer zahlt (ich habe ja nur eine gewisse Vorauswahl getroffen, weil sie selber so gar keine Ahnung hat. Dabei habe ich ihr vor allem Räder für <600 Euro vorenthalten. Das kann man vielleicht noch als nicht selbst entscheiden lassen, beurteilen), sondern darum, dass Radon und Transalp eben  nicht preislich gleichauf liegen, wenn man ins Detail geht.
> 
> außerdem:



Doch ging es. Es wurde nach der passenden Größe für die Partnerin gefragt. Darauf habe ich nur geschrieben , dass man vielleicht besser einen auf Frauen abgestimmten Rahmen nimmt und als Beispiel Radon. Nicht das man ein Radon kaufen soll. Ich habe selber 2 Transalp Bikes, ich weiß was man da bekommt.


----------



## Der-Gruni (20. Mai 2013)

moin,

wir sind auch auf der Suche nach einem kleinen Hardtail für meine Freundin, gut ausgestattet und vor allem relativ "leicht". Wer von den Hardtail-Fahrern/innen hier hat denn ein 16". Die Sitzrohrhöhe und die Überstandshöhe sehen wir jetzt nicht als Problem, allerdings die Oberrohrlänge horizontal gemessen mit 57 cm. Meine Freundin ist 164 cm groß/klein, bei einer Schrittlänge von 74 cm. Auf der Homepage bei TA wird ja zum Rahmen leider nicht der Reach- und der Stack-Wert angegeben. Wer liegt denn ungefähr bei unserer Körpergröße. 

Selbst bei klassischen Damen-Geos. können wir uns nicht vorstellen, das zwischen 57 cm beim TA und z. B. 55 cm beim Cube (Oberrohr) sooo ein großer Unterschied existiert. Wir würden beim TA den Vorbau auf 80 mm nehmen, ggf. auf einen 70 mm tauschen.

Im Ladies-Only-Bereich fahren ja auch viele Mädels generell "Herren"-Rahmen, weil besser ausgestattet und leichter mit der Begründung das bei den kleinen Größen die Unterschiede nicht oder kaum vorhanden sind. Eine Probefahrt des TA ist leider nicht möglich, da ca. 500 km entfernt.

auf bald
Der Gruni


----------



## smmabart (21. Mai 2013)

Moin Gruni,

ich habe ein Ambition Team in 16" bei einer Körpergröße von 165cm und einer Schrittlänge von 78cm. Passt also ganz gut zu Deinen "Anforderungen". 
Was genau möchtest Du denn wissen; den Reach und Stack Wert?

Gruß
Marco


----------



## Der-Gruni (21. Mai 2013)

moin summabart,

beide Werte wären natürlich ein Traum. Vergleichbar wäre auch noch die Armlänge von Schulter mit Handgelenk, bzw. mitte Faust. Wir sind halt unschlüssig ob der Ambition-Rahmen doch sehr "lang" ist. Welchen Vorbau fährst Du denn? Den serienmäßigverbauten 80 mm oder doch noch verkürzter? Meine Freundin wünscht sich halt ein TA-Modell.

Vielen Dank für Deine Mithilfe. 

auf bald
Der Gruni


----------



## smmabart (21. Mai 2013)

Ich werde das Bike morgen mal vermessen und mich dann in Bezug auf die Armlänge auch 
Als Vorbau fahre ich 110mm, der Lenker ist 680mm breit. 
Zu lang ist das Rad auf keinen Fall...für mich genau richtig. 

Ein Bild dazu gibt es im Album.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## smmabart (23. Mai 2013)

Ich habe mal versucht die Werte zu ermitteln. Gar nicht so leicht ohne Montageständer alleine mit Winkel, Leisten und Wasserwaage 

Bin auf folgende Werte gekommen: Reach ca. 38cm und Stack ca.60cm
Das sind aber wirklich nur "Circa-Werte".

Bei mir ist der Abstand Schulter bis Handgelenk 52cm, bis zur Mitte der Handfläche etwa 57cm.

Ich hoffe das hilft; denke aber das Bike würde Deiner besseren Hälfte gut passen


----------



## Der-Gruni (23. Mai 2013)

moin smmabart,

super, Hammer, vielen, vielen Dank. Mit Deinen Ca.-Werte kommen wir schon deutlich weiter. Die Abweichung zu unserer Referenz Bergamont Tattoo LTD FMN (Damenmodell) ist nicht soo stark wie ursprünglich gedacht. Jedoch ist die Überstandshöhe beim TA deutlich geringer, also besser für uns.

Meine Freundin hat Schulter - Handgelenk 51 cm und Schulter-Mitte Faust ca. 56 cm, also sehr ähnlich.

Hast Du noch den Original-Vorbau drauf (80 mm sollte es sein von TA aus), oder doch noch einen kleineren? Original-Kurbel mit 170 mm?

Wir haben schon in der RAL-Karte geblättert und uns wohl für RAL 3003 Rot als Rahmenfarbe entschieden, alle Anbauteil dann in schwarz. Aufkleber ja oder nein? Wenn ja welche Farbe auf den roten Rahmen? Silber? Weiß? Schwarz? Hmmm  (Luxusprobleme)

auf bald
Der Gruni


----------



## smmabart (23. Mai 2013)

Hallo Gruni,
wie weiter oben schon geschrieben: 110mm Vorbau aber 80mm täte es sicherlich auch gut...sind ja eine großen Unterschiede für einen Freizeitbiker 
Die Kurbel ist Standard.

RAL3003 sieht bestimmt gut aus für eine Frau und dann mit schwarzem Schriftzug (da die Anbauteile auch schwarz sind).
Ich habe weiße Anbauteile (Ringe an den Griffen, Bremse,...) und nachträglich habe ich dann noch den weißen Schriftzug hinzugefügt...gefällt mir gut so


----------



## DeluXer (23. Mai 2013)

Der-Gruni schrieb:


> moin smmabart,
> 
> super, Hammer, vielen, vielen Dank. Mit Deinen Ca.-Werte kommen wir schon deutlich weiter. Die Abweichung zu unserer Referenz Bergamont Tattoo LTD FMN (Damenmodell) ist nicht soo stark wie ursprünglich gedacht. Jedoch ist die Überstandshöhe beim TA deutlich geringer, also besser für uns.
> 
> ...



Kannst die Aufkleber dazulegen lassen , falls du doch Lust auf die hast einfach hochkleben. In der RAL Tabelle würde ich nicht schaun wenn dann hier: 
http://www.transalp24.de/epages/618... Custom Bikes"/"Transalp Custom Bike Galerie"

oder 

http://www.facebook.com/TransalpMountainbikes/photos_stream


----------



## Der-Gruni (23. Mai 2013)

moin,

gute Idee mit den "losen Aufklebern". Ich arbeite selbst in einem Handwerksbetrieb der viele ALU-Artikel farbbeschichtet bekommt. Wir haben daher eine RAL-Karte auf Papier und alle RAL-Farben als ALU-Plättchen, daher ist die Farbe auf Grund unserer Täfelchen ausgesucht worden. Trotzdem danke für den Facebook-Link.

auf bald
Der Gruni


----------



## DeluXer (23. Mai 2013)

Die matten Farben wirken aber trotz gleichen Farbtons aber ganz anders , also falls matt infrage kommt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erek (29. Mai 2013)

Hallo,

ich bin kurz davor mir das ambition 4.0 zuzulegen und habe eine Frage bezüglich der Rahmengröße.Ich habe mir bereits ein Angebot eingeholt und mir wurde bei 183cm Körpergröße und einer Schrittlänge von ca.91cm ein 18"er empfohlen mit nem 100mm Vorbau (s'liegt wohl am "langen"Oberrohr!?). Hat hier vlt.jemand ähnlich Körpergröße und Erfahrung mit dem 18" Rahmen?Ich bin ein wenig verwirrt weil ich rein rechnerisch eigentlich auf 20" kommen würde.

Was meint ihr:Kommt eher ein 18" oder das 20 zöllige in Frage??

Ich bin für jeden hinweis dankbar!!

sportliche Grüße

PS:Meine Armlänge beträgt ca.65cm!


----------



## DeluXer (29. Mai 2013)

Ich würd sagen du bist so ein Mittelding. 18" Bei sportlichen Fahrstil 20" bei tourenlastigen Fahrten würd ich mal sagen.


----------



## probiker5 (29. Mai 2013)

Würd bei deinen Maßen zum 20" Rahmen raten. 

Bei mir 185cm/87cm passt es wunderbar!
MfG


----------



## Erek (29. Mai 2013)

Danke für die schnellen Antworten!

Immer diese Entscheidungen im Bikerleben
Gefühlsmässig tendier ich eigentlich auch eher zum 20".Deshalb verwirrt mich nun auch die Empfehlung zum 18" seitens des TA Teams. Nun steh ich wieder da,wo ich am Anfang war.Naja,das Rad läuft ja nicht weg und drüber schlafen bringt vielleicht etwas mehr Klarheit!


----------



## Der-Gruni (29. Mai 2013)

Moin,

Fahre bei 184 cm und  86 cm Schrittlänge auch ein 20" Hardtail (Copperhead3). Sollte also auch vor allem bei Deiner Schrittlänge passen, falls es vorne raus zu lang sein sollte, musst Du den Vorbau verringern.

Auf bald
Der-Gruni


----------



## flyingcruiser (29. Mai 2013)

Ich fahre bei 184/87SL den alten 19", der die gleichen Maße hat wie der aktuelle 18". Nur die Überstandshöhe ist niedriger beim aktuellen, sonst ist alles gleich. Volle Empfehlung für 18".


----------



## 4mate (29. Mai 2013)

probiker5 schrieb:


> Würd bei deinen Maßen zum 20" Rahmen raten.
> 
> Bei mir 185cm/87cm passt es wunderbar!
> MfG


Weil dein Oberkörper länger ist als seiner passt es dir



Erek schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich bin kurz davor mir das ambition 4.0 zuzulegen und habe eine Frage bezüglich der Rahmengröße.Ich habe mir bereits ein Angebot eingeholt und mir wurde bei 183cm Körpergröße und einer Schrittlänge von ca.91cm ein 18"er empfohlen mit nem 100mm Vorbau (s'liegt wohl am "langen"Oberrohr!?). Hat hier vlt.jemand ähnlich Körpergröße und Erfahrung mit dem 18" Rahmen?Ich bin ein wenig verwirrt weil ich rein rechnerisch eigentlich auf 20" kommen würde.
> 
> ...


Du hast längere Beine und einen kürzeren Oberkörper, deshalb 18 Zoll wie von Transalp empfohlen. Sie wissen was sie tun





> ein 18"er empfohlen mit nem 100mm Vorbau (s'liegt wohl am "langen"Oberrohr!?).


Das "lange" Oberrohr des 20 Zöllers ist gemeint, das zu "lang" ist für deinen Oberkörper



flyingcruiser schrieb:


> Ich fahre bei 184/87SL den alten 19", der die gleichen Maße hat wie der aktuelle 18". Nur die Überstandshöhe ist niedriger beim aktuellen, sonst ist alles gleich. Volle Empfehlung für 18".


----------



## pedax (29. Mai 2013)

Erek schrieb:


> ich bin kurz davor mir das ambition 4.0 zuzulegen und habe eine Frage bezüglich der Rahmengröße.Ich habe mir bereits ein Angebot eingeholt und mir wurde bei 183cm Körpergröße und einer Schrittlänge von ca.91cm ein 18"er empfohlen mit nem 100mm Vorbau (s'liegt wohl am "langen"Oberrohr!?). Hat hier vlt.jemand ähnlich Körpergröße und Erfahrung mit dem 18" Rahmen?Ich bin ein wenig verwirrt weil ich rein rechnerisch eigentlich auf 20" kommen würde.



Du hast sehr lange Beine für deine Körpergröße (vorausgesetzt deine Schrittlänge wurde richtig gemessen, da mir die schon sehr groß vorkommt) - dadurch wäre dir das 20"er Oberrohr zu lang --> d.h. wenn deine Schrittlänge richtig ist so hat Transalp mit der Empfehlung zu 18" recht


----------



## Erek (30. Mai 2013)

Eure Empfehlungen helfen mir sehr meine Verwirrung zu entwirren!Danke nochmals hierfür.Jetzt bin ich mir so gut wie sicher, dass ich die 18" Version nehmen werde.

Und ja ich weiß,ich hab ziemlich lange Beine.Also eigentlich machen diese so gut wie 50% meiner Größe aus. wahrscheinlich wurde ich in meinem letzten Leben auf der Streckbank langezogen


----------



## snoopyx (23. Juni 2013)

Hi Leutz,
ich bin momentan am ueberlegen wieder mit dem MTB anzufangen und habe mir dafuer das Team Ambition ausgeguckt. Ich wohne in Kroatien und habe daher keine Moeglichkeit mal schnell in den Norden zu duesen und eins probezufahren. Ich habe schon mit dem Hr Reisinger gemailt und er empfiehlt mir einen M Rahmen mit 90mm Vorbau bei 185cm KG und Sl 86. Nur um sicher zu gehen vor dem Kauf wollte ich gerne ein, von der Geometrie, aehnliches Bike Probefahren. Gibt es Bikes der grossen Marken (Trek , Specialized, Cube, Scott, etc.) welche dem Team Ambition relativ gut entsprechend und die man beim Haendler um die Ecke probefahren kann?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reaction187 (23. Juni 2013)

Mach doch kein Akt draus. Nehm den 20" Rahmen und gut. Groß genug biste ja!


----------



## 4mate (23. Juni 2013)

Nein. Was Transalp empfiehlt stimmt


----------



## reaction187 (23. Juni 2013)

185 und 18" ?
Da kann man aber locker 20" nehmen.


----------



## Der-Gruni (23. Juni 2013)

Moin,
Ich bin 184 cm mit 86 cm SL. Würde auch 18" nehmen, OR ist bei TA recht lang. Ich habe noch ein Copperhead mit 51 cm Sitzrohr. falls Du wie ich ggf. eine verstellbare Sattelstütze fahren möchtest, hast Du am 18" etwas mehr Spielraum beim Auszug bzw. Verstellbereich. Beim CH3 passte nur ein 100 mm Verstellbereich. Beim 18" Fully konnte ich aber einen Verstellbereich von 125 mm nehmen. 

Auf bald
Der-Gruni


----------



## reaction187 (23. Juni 2013)

590er OR ist aber bei fast allen andern Herstellern auch so bei 18".
"Recht lang" ist da also überhaupt nichts.


----------



## probiker5 (23. Juni 2013)

Würde auch auf jeden Fall 20" nehmen. 
Bei 185cm bräuchte man ansonsten wenn man sportlich sitzen will einen sehr langen Vorbau. 
Wenn man nur touren fahren möchte, dann kann 18" passen...

Fahre selbst 20" bei 185cm/87cm Schrittlänge!
Bin aber auch der Racer/Marathontyp!
Sitze sehr sportlich und sehr gestreckt (100mm Vorbau,680mm Flat!)

MfG


----------



## pedax (23. Juni 2013)

bei einem Mountainbike sollte man schon so um die 10cm Platz haben zur Überstandshöhe und das geht sich beim 18"er aus (86-74=12 cm) beim 20"er ist das schon eher knapp genug (86-79=7cm) daher würde ich auch eher zu einem 18"er mit evtl. 1-2 cm längerem Vorbau als normal raten (man kann natürlich auch wie einige andere empfehlen zum 20"er greifen würde ich dann aber eher für leichtes Gelände und Touren/Marathon Einsatz verwenden)


----------



## snoopyx (18. Juli 2013)

Hi Leutz,

habe mich nun fuer ein Ambition Team entschieden und werde die naechsten Tage bestellen.Anbei das Angebot von Transalp. Viel mehr als die 1100 Ocken wollte ich eigentlich nicht ausgeben. Wegen meinem Gewicht von 110 kg kommen 200/180 mm Bremsscheiben ans Rad. Ich dachte eventuell noch auf MT4 aufzuruesten, falls nicht zu teuer, und sehen ob man nicht breitere Reifen bekommt, va hinten wegen besserer Daempfung. Habt ihr sonst noch eine Empfehlung?


----------



## DeluXer (18. Juli 2013)

Vielleicht bei dem Gewicht lieber die Magura Gabel.



> Alternativ kann ich Ihnen noch die Magura Durin X empfehlen. Diese
> ist vom
> Ansprechverhalten und der Verarbeitungsqualität genauso gut wie die
> Rock
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## snoopyx (18. Juli 2013)

Die Magura ist ausverkauft. Deswegen auch die Reba.

Sent from my Nexus S


----------



## Erek (19. Juli 2013)

Ich gratulier dir zu deiner Wahl! Hab meines auch vor kurzem bekommen und ca.100km Runtergespult und kann nur sagen, dass ich mit dem Bike (TA 4.0)zufriedener bin als ich es erwartet hab!

Viel Spaß damit


----------



## snoopyx (19. Juli 2013)

Erek schrieb:


> Ich gratulier dir zu deiner Wahl! Hab meines auch vor kurzem bekommen und ca.100km Runtergespult und kann nur sagen, dass ich mit dem Bike (TA 4.0)zufriedener bin als ich es erwartet hab!
> 
> Viel Spaß damit



Hast du die vorgeschlagene Daempferpumpe auch mitbestellt?


----------



## Erek (19. Juli 2013)

Dämpferpumpe? Du meinst die Gabel, oder? Ich hab mir die Magura verbauen lassen, dafür andere Bremsen. Ich wiege allerdings auch nur 80kg und habe aufgrund meiner persönlichen Vorliebe entschieden!


----------



## MM76 (19. Juli 2013)

So, jetzt bin ich auch hier im Club Mein Ambition Team 3.3 ist heute gekommen. Schnell zusammengebaut und ein Handyfoto gemacht. Heute Abend dann die erste Runde


----------



## probiker5 (19. Juli 2013)

22"? :d


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MM76 (19. Juli 2013)

Jepp


----------



## krysheri (19. Juli 2013)

MM76 schrieb:


> Jepp


----------



## Bigdaddy0815 (19. Juli 2013)

Moin, 
Wirklich cooles Teil !! Tolle Bikes die ihr so habt. !! 
Ich selbst bin Anfänger, und habe mich nach langem hin und her nun endlich auch für ein Team Ambition 5 entschieden ! 
Da ich in der Nähe von den Jungs Wohne, konnte ich deren Bikes ausgiebig Testen und sie haben sich absolut viel Zeit genommen, mir als Rookie alles zu erklären.
Die Testfahrten waren dabei sehr hilfreich.
Sobald ich mein Bike hole, folgen Bilder !! 
Gruß 
Martin


----------



## snoopyx (19. Juli 2013)

MM76 schrieb:


> So, jetzt bin ich auch hier im Club Mein Ambition Team 3.3 ist heute gekommen. Schnell zusammengebaut und ein Handyfoto gemacht. Heute Abend dann die erste Runde



Das gruen kommt sehr geil rueber. Welche Flaschenhalter hast du eigentlich am Bike? Und sind das Saint-Pedale?
Ich ware eben bei der Bank die Ueberweisung rausschicken. Jetzt heisst es ungeduldig warten.....


----------



## Teuflor (19. Juli 2013)

MM76 schrieb:


> So, jetzt bin ich auch hier im Club Mein Ambition Team 3.3 ist heute gekommen. Schnell zusammengebaut und ein Handyfoto gemacht. Heute Abend dann die erste Runde



Schaut ja aus wie meins   prima Wahl 

Sogar die gleichen Pedale! 

Gesendet von meinem Galaxy Nexus mit Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## probiker5 (19. Juli 2013)

Darf ich mal fragen wie groß du bist, dass du 22" brauchst?
Wie ist deine Schritt und Körperlänge?

Lg


----------



## MM76 (19. Juli 2013)

Ich danke Euch

Wegen den Pedalen schau ich morgen mal genau nach. Habe ich schon länger, fahre aber meistens mit Klickis. 

Bin vorhin die erste Runde gefahren. Sehr geil passt perfekt.

Ich bin 1,96 und habe einen 94er Schritt.


----------



## MM76 (19. Juli 2013)

Ich habe gleich mal nachgeschaut. Die Pedale sind die Shimano Saint PD-MX80.

Flaschenhalter sind mattschwarze von ELITE.


----------



## reaction187 (20. Juli 2013)

lohnen sich solche pedalen bei einem cc rad? überlege mir auch die shimanos zu kaufen, sind natürlich gleich doppelt so schwer wie die einfachen...


----------



## MM76 (20. Juli 2013)

Ja, für mich lohnt das schon. Ich fahr öfter mit meinem Sohnemann(5) in gaaanz leichtes Gelände und dann auch nur kleine Touren. Da sind Klickis einfach nervig. Und im Winter hab ich die auch immer drauf. Im Winter warme Treckingschuhe und jetzt im Sommer hab ich ein Paar TEVA THE LINKS MID und alles ist super. Genialer Grip und große Standfläche.

Zum Tempobolzen mit den Kumpels mach ich Klickis dran


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reaction187 (20. Juli 2013)

klickpedalen mal außen vorgelassen... ich meine hauptsächlich im vergleich zu gewöhnlichen pedalen, die die meist an den bikes schon dranne sind. Die gibts zwar auch in hochwertig und leicht, aber ich hab irgendwie das gefühl das mir der fuß bei den straßenpedalen so geknickt wird und das möglicherweise auch mit durchblutungsstörungen verbunden ist. Vielleicht sind da plattformpedalen besser? also auch einfach fürs normale herumfahren und auch schnelles... ich will nämlich keine pedalen herumwechseln.


----------



## MM76 (20. Juli 2013)

Dafür kannst Du die nehmen. Die sind um Welten besser als die Bärentatzen. Mit den passenden Schuhen hast Du unglaublichen Grip. Da rutscht nix. Durch die große Auflagefläche ist da auch nix kippelig oder so. Ich finde die sehr praktisch.


----------



## reaction187 (20. Juli 2013)

gut, dann probier ich die mal. Diese Bärentatzen sind bei längeren Wegen einfach unbequem.


----------



## ghostspace (2. September 2013)

Hallo,

ich habe gerade mein Angebot von Transalp bekommen 

Bike:
Custom Transalp Ambition Team 3.3

Mir wurde bei meiner Körpergröße von 1,73 
und einer SL von 80cm
ein Rahmen von 16" empfohlen.

Könnte ich auch einen 18" nehmen? Ich fahre doch eher gemütlich auf kleineren Touren.
Mein jetziges Bike hat auch 18" allerdings ist das Oberrohr ca. 3cm kürzer.

Kann mir mal jemand den Durchmesser von den Hinterbaustreben nennen,
die sehen auf den Bildern doch sehr dünn aus.


----------



## Der-Gruni (2. September 2013)

moin,

beim 16":
von oben gesehen ca. 18 mm
von der Seite gesehen ca. 21 mm

(mit Zollstock gemessen)

Die Streben welche vom Oberrohr-Anschluss schräg runter zur Hinterradaufnahme gehen. Nicht die Kettentreben.

auf bald
Der-Gruni

16" fährt meine Freundin mit 164 cm und 74 cm Schrittlänge!


----------



## ghostspace (2. September 2013)

Danke,
dann könnte ich bedenkenlos das 18" nehmen.

Der ganze Rahmen scheint schmächtiger zu sein als andere,
oder trügt der Schein?

Z.B Canyon wirkt bulliger.


----------



## Der-Gruni (2. September 2013)

Hi,

ich hatte noch ein Copperhead3 aus 2012, da waren die Hinterbaustreben auch nicht wuchtiger. Wir haben jetzt an der Quali. nix zu bemÃ¤ngeln, fahren aber auch damit keine wilden Sachen (hier im Flachland, max S1). Also eher zÃ¼gig die km geradeaus fahren. Kommen mit dem Transalp sehr gut klar. Vor allem bei der Ausstattung kann man ja noch einiges verÃ¤ndern. Neben der Farbe haben wir noch statt der Crossride die Crosstrail genommen + Racesport-Reifen + XT-Schalthebel + Magura MT2-Bremse, also etwas das Gewicht abgespeckt (vom Basis-Ambition 999,00 â¬ aus gesehen).

Auf der Transalp-Seite im Blog schon auf Seite 2, das rote 16" mit weisser Gabel.

auf bald
Der-Gruni


----------



## ghostspace (2. September 2013)

Verändert habe ich auch bereits
Kurbel,Bremse,Umwerfer und Schalthebel durch XT

Mache mir nur Sorgen das mir der Rahmen zu schmächtig ist,
da mir dickere und ovale Rohre besser gefallen würden.
Soweit man das auf den Bilder sieht sind Oberrohr und Unterrohr einfach rund.


----------



## Der-Gruni (2. September 2013)

moin,

ja stimmt. Oberrohr rund ca. 36 mm. Unterrohr ca. 53 mm rund.

Bye
Der-Gruni


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flyingcruiser (2. September 2013)

ghostspace schrieb:


> Könnte ich auch einen 18" nehmen? Ich fahre doch eher gemütlich auf kleineren Touren.
> Mein jetziges Bike hat auch 18" allerdings ist das Oberrohr ca. 3cm kürzer.



3 cm sind viel. und bedenke, dass der Rahmen bedingt durch das tiefe oberrohr eine kleine nominelle rahmengröße aufweist. Die Geometrie des 18ers wurde früher mal als 19 verkauft.


----------



## derZimbo (3. September 2013)

Ich fahre ein Amb. Team in 18" bei einer Körpergröße von 1,75m
Passt super wie ich finde.


----------



## C3PO (19. November 2013)

Hi, habe mir vor n paar Tagen ein Ambition Team 4.0 bestellt. Hätte nicht gedacht, das die Zeit sooo lang werden kann, bis es endlich da ist... ich halt's nicht aus....


----------



## Xyz79 (21. November 2013)

Die Wartezeit lohnt sich aber!
Einfach genial das transalp!


----------



## Xyz79 (21. November 2013)

Das schlimmste an der Wartezeit ist der langsame Versand von DHL! Bei mir war es 6 Tage unterwegs!


----------



## C3PO (21. November 2013)

6 Tage? Das ist einfach zu lange. Ich hole es allerdings selber ab.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Xyz79 (21. November 2013)

Fand es auch echt nervig bei der Sendungsverfolgung
zu sehen wie langsam das näher kommt! Abholen wäre
mir aber zu weit gewesen!


----------



## C3PO (21. November 2013)

Kann ich gut nachvollziehen. Siegen ist deutlich zu weit weg von Barmstedt, Eckernförde geht. War ja auch vor Ort und habe Probefahrten gemacht und mir die Schmiede angeschaut. Mit dem Sohn habe ich mich lange unterhalten. Hat sich viel Zeit genommen für Erklärungen


----------



## Xyz79 (21. November 2013)

Ich musste mich auf die gelesenen positiven
Erfahrungen verlassen! Nur mal kurz mit dem Sohn
bzgl Bremsen telefoniert! Aber alles in allem hochzufrieden!
Bereue es keine Sekunde! Auch wenn es natürlich ein gewisses
Risiko war ein bike auf gut Glück zu bestellen!


----------



## Roonieman (21. November 2013)

Hab auch quasi Blind bestellt...und bereue es ebenfalls nicht...im gegenteil ;-)


----------



## C3PO (21. November 2013)

Ich hätte mich auch auf die Aussagen verlassen, ohne Probefahrt und es quasi blind bestellt. Wohne halt nicht ganz so weit entfernt und konnte daher mal reinschauen. Habe auch ein Fully gefahren und muss sagen: 
würde ich auch fahren wollen...


----------



## Xyz79 (22. November 2013)

Mit nem fully könnte ich mich auch anfreunden!
Obwohl ich auf ein hardtail nicht verzichten würde!


----------



## PeteRich (23. November 2013)

moin...
ich hab das Hardtail von Transalp und bin seit einem Jahr sehr zufrieden damit.
Überlege aber jetzt das ganze auf einen Fullyrahmen umbauen zu lassen.
Auf engen wurzeligen Trails ist mir das Hardtail generell dann zu bockig.
Mal sehen. 
Schönes Wochenende!


----------



## C3PO (25. November 2013)

Tach,
heute erhalte ich die Nachricht: Am Mittwoch ist es abholbereit  , joa sauber!!


----------



## Xyz79 (25. November 2013)

Glückwunsch! 
Nur das Wetter is für'n Arsch!


----------



## C3PO (30. November 2013)

Hier nun mal ein Bildchen. Morgen Einweihung in Schleswig (CTF)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bigdaddy0815 (30. November 2013)

@C3PO schönes Bike,
Deine Erfahrungen mit der Reverb würde mich mal Interessieren ?? Genauso wie bist du mit der Mounten King so zufrieden ?? 
Das wirkt alles sehr Trail und Abfahrlastig ?? bin gespannt wie du damit Zufrieden bist ?? 
Über die Reverb denke ich auch nach !! Oder eben gleich nen Fully !?! 
Wäre schön von dir zu hören !! 
Gruß Martin !!


----------



## Xyz79 (30. November 2013)

Reverb würde mich auch interessieren!
Daran überleg ich auch! 
 Sehr schön! Nur die Felgenaufkleber müssen
noch runter!


----------



## C3PO (30. November 2013)

warum müssen die runter? Weiß nich ob ich mir die Arbeit mache. Ja, die reverb habe ich mir gegönnt, ist mE bei downhill gut, insbesondere wenn es richtig steil ist. Bin mit 1,86 nicht klein und hab bei Abfahrten oft das Gefühl "vorne über zu kippen".


----------



## Xyz79 (30. November 2013)

Je mehr schwarz,desto schöner! Finde ich
zumindest! Lassen sich recht gut entfernen!
In manchen Situationen ist der Sattel echt störend! 
Daher überleg ich auch an ner Reverb!
Auch wenn sie nicht ganz billig ist! 
Die anderen Variostützen gefallen mir optisch schon nicht!


----------



## 3idoronyh (1. Dezember 2013)

Für die Ctf braucht es keinen Mountain King(oder "Mounten" wie einige hier schrieben...).

CTF ist geradeausfahren, legal, mal ne Wiese, sonst Strasse.
Da fahren nicht umsonst gerne Crosser mit!

ist aber ne lange Strecke, und ist hier 8 Grad kalt...berichte mal!

Das Ambition sieht geil aus, ist in der tat mit reverb und den reifen eher Bergtauglich....
Ist das noch ein rahmen ohne tapered Lenkkopf? sieht so aus...
Mein Tip: Race King 2.2 Rs! Läuft wie irre, im leichten gelände, wesentlich besser, als so ein Stollenreifen!
Und unter 2 bar natürlich.


----------



## Bigdaddy0815 (1. Dezember 2013)

@3idoronyh 
Sorry leichte Schreibschwäche !!
Ich meinte natürlich den Mountain King !! 
Erfahrungen interessieren mich halt !! Ich suche nach einem Reifen für mein Ambition Team der bei dieser Jahreszeit auf Trails und Waldautobahn gut ist ?? 


Gruß Martin


----------



## cmrlaguna (1. Dezember 2013)

Bigdaddy0815 schrieb:


> @3idoronyh
> Sorry leichte Schreibschwäche !!
> Ich meinte natürlich den Mountain King !!
> Erfahrungen interessieren mich halt !! Ich suche nach einem Reifen für mein Ambition Team der bei dieser Jahreszeit auf Trails und Waldautobahn gut ist ??
> ...



Hi,
ich fahre zwar ein Signature Fully , bin aber überwiegend auf Wald und Feldwegen unterwegs. 
Ich fahre vorne den Mountain King 2.4 und hinten X King 2.4.
Bis jetzt ohne Probleme auf den rutschigen Waldböden. 
Luftdruck bei 1,7 und 1,9 . Sind die Protection Versionen .

Grüße, Roland


----------



## Xyz79 (1. Dezember 2013)

Mal an den ritchey z max gedacht?
+
gute Traktion.
günstig.
langlebig
~
höherer Rollwiderstand
Recht schmal (2.1)


----------



## 3idoronyh (1. Dezember 2013)

Bigdaddy0815 schrieb:


> @_3idoronyh_
> Sorry leichte Schreibschwäche !!
> Ich meinte natürlich den Mountain King !!
> Erfahrungen interessieren mich halt !! Ich suche nach einem Reifen für mein Ambition Team der bei dieser Jahreszeit auf Trails und Waldautobahn gut ist ??
> ...


 

Sorry, sage ich! ich Oberlehrer!
ich bin ja Conti Fan, und Race King Fanatiker!

Lies mal hier den Thread von Chunntdrus oder so und eben Race King!

Der Race King 2.2 RS mit Latexschlauch auf einer ausreichend breiten Felge( Du hast nun nur nen Systhem Lrs...19 Innenbreite???), ist eine Macht!!

Und Grip hat Er dennoch.

Sonst X King, läuft auch noch gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 3idoronyh (1. Dezember 2013)

cmrlaguna schrieb:


> Hi,
> ich fahre zwar ein Signature Fully , bin aber überwiegend auf Wald und Feldwegen unterwegs.
> Ich fahre vorne den Mountain King 2.4 und hinten X King 2.4.
> Bis jetzt ohne Probleme auf den rutschigen Waldböden.
> ...


 

Mag sein, dass die grip haben...der X King ist in 2.2 schmal, und 2.4 schon wieder ganz schön breit/schwer, vor allem fürs Hinterrad!
Der Race King ist "ballig" also ballonförmig, das rennt wie irre!
Aber nur der 2.2, der 2.0 Rk ist nix!
Ein 2.4er X King oderMountain kiing in Protection....wiegt 1 Kg??
Gewicht ist extremst an den Rädern zu spüren, und da ausen, also felge und reifen.
Ein Rk 2.2 wiegt bei all seiner Grösse nur 500 Gramm.
500 Gramm oder 1 Kg aussen (x2) das ist ne andere Welt!


Zum Ritchey, nen reifen empfehlen, der zwar günstig ist, aber schmal und schlechten Rollwiderstand...???

Wozu sowas??


----------



## Xyz79 (1. Dezember 2013)

Weil er nen Reifen für diese Jahreszeit sucht!
Und da ist der z max bestimmt nicht schlecht! 
Traktion hat er reichlich! Sonderlich schwer ist er
jetzt auch nicht! Außerdem ist breit ja nicht gleich
besser!! Sucht ja keinen Reifen fürs trockene!

Fähre aktuell auch den xking rs!
Läuft super leicht! Echt genial!!!
Aber traktionsmäßig hinter nem z max!


----------



## cmrlaguna (1. Dezember 2013)

Der X- King Protection in 2.4 wiegt 620 gr. und nicht 1 kg !
Der RS 60 gr. weinger.

Bin vorher Nobi Nic in 2.25 Snake gefahren. Da ist kaum ein Unterschied in der Breite zu sehen. Dafür rollte der Nobi spürbar schlechter. 
Selbst der Mountain King rollt leichter.

Jeder hat so seine Lieblinge. Die Conti halten lange , Pannen sicher ( für mich wichtiger , als ein paar Gr. weiniger ) , haben guten Grip , sind Laufruhig und rollen gut ab.


----------



## 3idoronyh (1. Dezember 2013)

Xyz79 schrieb:


> !
> !
> !
> !
> !!


 

Bischen viel"!"....
Ein reifen (fürs Mtb, für Forstautobahn...) der schnell sein soll, und der dann schmal ist, und viel rollwiderstand hat...
ich fahre Mtb als Hobby, aus Spass, da will ich nicht einen veralteten, schwerlaufenden schmalreifen.

und, ja, breit läuft besser, schneller, leichter!
2.1 er mit hohem Rollwiderstand ist Stand der 80er ( wo der ritchey ja auch herkommt).
2.1er, schmale felgen, Felgenbremse.
80er.


----------



## donei (1. Dezember 2013)

3idoronyh schrieb:


> Mag sein, dass die grip haben...der X King ist in 2.2 schmal, und 2.4 schon wieder ganz schön breit/schwer, vor allem fürs Hinterrad
> 
> 
> Ein 2.4er X King oderMountain kiing in Protection....wiegt 1 Kg??
> ...


----------



## 3idoronyh (1. Dezember 2013)

xk 2.4 prot 620
Mk2 2.4 prot 680 Gramm , stimt!
Aber....680 Und Stollen, das ist gegen wenig Stollen und 500 Gramm ne andere Welt.
Zumal ganz aussen, am Rad.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bigdaddy0815 (1. Dezember 2013)

Vielen Dank für die guten Ratschläge !! 
Ich denke ich werde mich nochmals weiter in das Thema einlesen, und dann über einen anderen LRS und andere Reifen nachdenken.
Aber der Race King inclusive Latexschlauch hört sich schon ganz gut an !! 
Gruß Martin


----------



## donei (1. Dezember 2013)

Bist du Asphalt-Fahrer?


Weil dir die schmalen und leichten Reifen lieber sind.


----------



## Xyz79 (1. Dezember 2013)

3idoronyh schrieb:


> Bischen viel"!"....
> Ein reifen (fürs Mtb, für Forstautobahn...) der schnell sein soll, und der dann schmal ist, und viel rollwiderstand hat...
> ich fahre Mtb als Hobby, aus Spass, da will ich nicht einen veralteten, schwerlaufenden schmalreifen.
> 
> ...



Richtig! Alles was neu ist muss ja automatisch
auch besser sein! 
Wundert mich auch das man früher mit Felgenbremse
zum stehen kam!


----------



## Bigdaddy0815 (1. Dezember 2013)

Nein bin kein Asphaltfahrer !! 
Der Race King ist für mich dann im Sommer eher interessant !! Habe mich falsch ausgedrückt !! Da passt er dann eher in mein Profil !! 

Für mein angefragtes Thema werde ich mich noch weiter Einlesen und dann Entscheiden !! 

Gruß Martin


----------



## 3idoronyh (1. Dezember 2013)

Xyz79 schrieb:


> Richtig! Alles was neu ist muss ja automatisch
> auch besser sein!
> Wundert mich auch das man früher mit Felgenbremse
> zum stehen kam!


 
Super "Argument"!
Nun, dass dicke reifen, die entsprechend mit wenig Druck gefahren werden können (entsprechend breite felge vorrausgesetzt!) leichter und damit einfach besser laufen, ist ja nunmal Fakt!!

Man könnte deine "Argumnetation" auch umdrehen und ebenso maulen:
"Na toll, dann ist eben nur gut, was oll und altbacken ist, na toll, dann gibs eben nie Fortschritt, weil sonst xyz beleidigt ist, dann muss eben der TE mit 2.1er(!) dünnen reifen fahren, na toll"

Usw, usv....

nee, im Ernst, wir haben zur Kenntniss genommen, dass ritchey 2.1er billig sind.
Dass Sie lange halten(wobei das Conti mit BCC auch tun, aber hallo...).
Und dass Sie ordentlich Gripp haben.

Dass Sie schlcten Rollwiderstand liefern, auch.


----------



## 3idoronyh (1. Dezember 2013)

Race Kinge haben eben NICHT wenig Grip, angemessenen Druck vorrausgesetzt, laufen sie erstaunlich gut, auch im Winter!
Der BCC macht den reifen so gut.


----------



## Xyz79 (1. Dezember 2013)

Wenn es schlammig ist ist breiter halt nicht besser!
Da ist Rollwiderstand nicht das Hauptkriterium. Schmalere Reifen sinken schneller ein und haben 
somit schneller Traktion! Was bringt mir ein niedriger  Rollwiderstand wenn ich an jeder Steigung schieben 
muss! 
Und ja! Contis mit bcc halten auch sehr gut!


----------



## C3PO (1. Dezember 2013)

3idoronyh schrieb:


> Für die Ctf braucht es keinen Mountain King(oder "Mounten" wie einige hier schrieben...).
> 
> CTF ist geradeausfahren, legal, mal ne Wiese, sonst Strasse.
> Da fahren nicht umsonst gerne Crosser mit!
> ...



Das kommt ganz auf die ctf an. Heute war es an einigen Stellen nicht nur Wiese und Strasse. Aber egal, dafür habe ich das Rad und die Reifen nicht gekauft. Bin kein klassischer ctf Fahrer.
Ich fahre alles (Strasse, Waldautobahn, Trails, richtig Schlamm und steile Stellen, Feldwege...). Hatte gute Erafrungen mit Schwalbe nobby nic gemacht und wollte wieder eine Reifen ähnlicher Art (TA verbaut nur Conti!). Da habe ich halt den Mountain King genommen.


----------



## 3idoronyh (2. Dezember 2013)

Aha?
Früher hatten die bei TA immer Maxxis!

Soss, nun also Conti!
Wieder mal ein Argument für Transalp24!


Und, klar, wenn Du kein klasischer CTfler bist, und was wie den Nobby willst, dann ist der Conti Mk schon ok(und allemal besser, als ein Nobby!).


Wobei hier ja nix so doll ist...

ich sage mal Tipps: Flemhudetrail Tüteberg, Westensee und Hüttener berge.....Auch nicht schlecht und unterschätzt Alt Duvenstedter berge...


----------



## Gummihammer (17. Dezember 2013)

Hallo, hat jemand den aktuellen Ambition-Rahmen mit tapered Steuerrohr und ne Gabel mit normalem 1 1/8 Schaft verbaut? Falls ja, wie macht es sich optisch?
Ich überlege nämlich, ihn mir anzuschaffen, kann allerdings keine Bilder finden, auf denen das so verbaut wurde. Ich würde gerne eine vorhandene Gabel mit 1 1/8 erstmal weiterbenutzen. Rein der Optik wegen, könnte vllt jemand Bilder posten?

Danke schonmal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derZimbo (17. Dezember 2013)

Wenn ich mich nicht ganz Irre, ist der standard Steuersatz Acros Ai-SX22 ein reduzierter!


----------



## donei (17. Dezember 2013)

Gummihammer schrieb:


> Hallo, hat jemand den aktuellen Ambition-Rahmen mit tapered Steuerrohr und ne Gabel mit normalem 1 1/8 Schaft verbaut? Falls ja, wie macht es sich optisch?
> Ich überlege nämlich, ihn mir anzuschaffen, kann allerdings keine Bilder finden, auf denen das so verbaut wurde. Ich würde gerne eine vorhandene Gabel mit 1 1/8 erstmal weiterbenutzen. Rein der Optik wegen, könnte vllt jemand Bilder posten?
> 
> Danke schonmal


Hallo
Schau rein bei Transalp und schau dir das 29er Ambition an mit der 120er Magura-Gabel,ist mit 11/8er Schaft.


Gruß Toni


----------



## Gummihammer (17. Dezember 2013)

danke für die info.


----------



## Pfeiffer.Felix (18. Dezember 2013)

Hallo,

ich glaube Transalp verbaut hauptsächlich 1 1/8"-Gabeln. Denn einen sinnvollen integrierten Steuersatz gibts es für diese Kombination aus Steuerrohr (49,65mm) und Tapered-Gabel nicht. 
Ich habe bei mir gerade vor zwei Wochen eine tapered TS8 verbaut und musste daher auch die untere originale integrierte Lagerschale gegen eine Lagerschale mit außenliegendem Lager tauschen.
Von daher ist beim Amition-Team sogar eine 1 1/8" Gabel die bessere Wahl..


----------



## MM76 (19. Dezember 2013)

Hallo Leute,

kurz zum Thema Reifen: Ich fahre auf dem Ambition vorn und hinten X-King 2.2 Protection. Profil: Asphalt, Waldautobahn, auch mal ruppiges Gelände in einem Steinbruchgebiet.  Ich muss sagen, dass der Reifen für so einen Mix ideal ist. Läuft auf allen Untergründen recht schnell, Grip ist auch gut und Panne hatte ich auch noch keine. Nächste Saison werde ich aber auch mal den Race King in 2.2 und RS testen. Sind die auch relativ pannensicher?

Und nun noch ne Frage: Ich suche für meinen Lenker (Gravity-9 Riser) passende Bar Ends. Ich glaube so leicht nach innen geneigte wären bei dem Lenker recht sinnvoll. Habt Ihr da Tipps oder vielleicht selber welche dran? Die sollten halt gerade nach vorn oder leicht nach innen gehen. Auf keinen Fall nach außen zeigen!

Danke und Gruß!


----------



## 3idoronyh (19. Dezember 2013)

Bar Ends: Bei Best Bike Parts die Con tec!

RK 2.2 Rs! DER reifen, zumindest hinten! Bitte mit Latexschlauch c4 Michelin und auf möglichst breiter felge, und, wie den Xj´k, möglichst wenig Druck( 1,7 bar bei 65 Kg, 1,8 bei 80, usw).


----------



## cmrlaguna (19. Dezember 2013)

Bei mir sahen XK 2.4 RS und MK RS 2.4 , 2mal auf Steinigen Untergrund so aus :







Mit dem Protection ist noch nichts gewesen.


----------



## 3idoronyh (19. Dezember 2013)

cmrlaguna schrieb:


> Bei mir sahen XK 2.4 RS und MK RS 2.4 , 2mal auf Steinigen Untergrund so aus :
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ja, was hat das jetzt mit dem Thread zu tun?

Das war eine Charge, die hat Conti seehr kulant getauscht, das hatte ich auch....mit nem reifen aus 2009.
Die XK sind halt sehr weich, da können leider Stollen abreissen....wenn di Charge nicht i.o. ist...
Und die Seitenwand ist seeehr dünn.
Daher kann die einreissen.

Dafür fahren die BCC Reifen von Conti aber auch nicht, wie Vollgummi/ Beton, wiegen nicht...1,5 Kg usw.
sind halt leichte, sehr gut walkende reifen.


----------



## cmrlaguna (19. Dezember 2013)

Weil es um die RS Version vom Reifen ging !
Die Reifen waren von 2012 ! Aber egal. Fahre auf auf meinem Signature und Ambition Contis.

@MM76 

Schon mal über Ergon Griffe nachgedacht ? Die haben Griffe mit intigrierten Bar Ends.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MM76 (20. Dezember 2013)

Ja, an meinem Bulls hatte ich Ergon-Griffe dran. Allerdings ohne Bar Ends. Ist halt optisch nicht so der Knaller.... Mit den Griffen von dem Ambition komme ich gut klar. Würde nur gern auf längeren Strecken mal umgreifen. Ich glaube ich bestell mit einfach ein paar schlichte Bar Ends, welche leicht nach innen gebogen sind und probier es einfach mal.


----------



## cmrlaguna (20. Dezember 2013)

Naja , ob das dann optisch schöner ist.
Kumpel hat die http://www.ergon-bike.com/de/de/product/gs2-carbon an seinem Bike und das sieht gut aus.

Jeder Geschmack ist anders


----------



## donei (20. Februar 2014)

Hier mein 29er Ambition
Rahmen Gabel-Set bestellt, nach 3tagen stand der Karton bei mir im Keller.


----------



## Slow (21. Februar 2014)

Super Fuhrpark! 
Muss gestehen, mir gefällt das Ambition optisch besser, als der Summitrider. (-;
Sieht echt super aus mit den weißen Decals auf Rahmen und Gabel und ansonsten schön schlicht.


----------



## cmrlaguna (31. März 2014)

Mein neues Projekt 

Da meine Strecken eh überwiegend CC Lastig sind und ich lieber ein leichtes direktes Bike fahre,
baue ich mir wieder ein 26er Hardtail auf.
Ist der 26er Ambition Team in 20 Zoll.

Grüße, Roland


----------



## donei (31. März 2014)

Hallo Roland
Gefällt mir deine Entscheidung, bin schon gespannt wenn,s fertig aufgebaut ist.
Gruß Anton


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cmrlaguna (1. April 2014)

donei schrieb:


> Hallo Roland
> Gefällt mir deine Entscheidung, bin schon gespannt wenn,s fertig aufgebaut ist.
> Gruß Anton



Naja ,

schwarz und langweilig 
Habe allerdings ein grünes Dekorset bestellt. Mal schauen wie´s aussieht .
Kommen ja die Teile vom grünen dran. Nur stelle ich auf 2 x 10 um.

Grüße, Roland


----------



## Joker3333 (17. April 2014)

Servus Gemeinde 

Ich habe mir jetzt auch ein Ambition Team 4.0 bestellt. Bilder habe ich noch nicht, folgen aber sobald ich welche habe 
Und bis es soweit ist, gehe ich mal die Vorfreude genießen


----------



## Xyz79 (17. April 2014)

Joker3333 schrieb:


> Servus Gemeinde
> 
> Ich habe mir jetzt auch ein Ambition Team 4.0 bestellt. Bilder habe ich noch nicht, folgen aber sobald ich welche habe
> Und bis es soweit ist, gehe ich mal die Vorfreude genießen


Vorfreude is grausam. Am schlimmsten wird es wenn du siehst wie langsam dhl Fahrräder transportiert. Meins war 6 Tage unterwegs.


----------



## cmrlaguna (17. April 2014)

Ich muss nicht warten 

Heute mal wieder Reifen getauscht. Vorher waren Schwalbe Nobi Nic und Racing Ralph drauf.
Ich habe die nicht ganz Rund laufend auf den Crest Felgen bekommen. 
Da half auch keine Flasche Spülmittel oder viel Luftdruck.
Jetzt fahre ich wieder die Conti und hoffe sie halten diesmal.


----------



## reaction187 (17. April 2014)

Mein HT wurde gestern aus der Einfahrt geklaut.

Echt ne Katastrophe, bin stinkwütend, wenn ich denjenigen in die Finger bekommen würde, ich würde für nix mehr garantieren...

Zum glück ist mein fully noch bei mir, wenn das weg gewesen wäre, hätt ich an nix mehr geglaubt.


----------



## cmrlaguna (17. April 2014)

reaction187 schrieb:


> Mein HT wurde gestern aus der Einfahrt geklaut.
> 
> Echt ne Katastrophe, bin stinkwütend, wenn ich denjenigen in die Finger bekommen würde, ich würde für nix mehr garantieren...
> 
> Zum glück ist mein fully noch bei mir, wenn das weg gewesen wäre, hätt ich an nix mehr geglaubt.



Sehr ärgerlich! Hast du's Versichert ? Ich habe das für unsere Bikes gemacht. So eine Garage ist schnell auf. 

Grüße , Roland


----------



## reaction187 (18. April 2014)

nein höchstens hausrat...

aber es stand nicht in der garage sondern davor. Praktisch zwischen anhänger und garagentor!

es ist zwa auch teilweise meine schuld dass ich es jemanden so leicht mache das bike mitzunehmen, aber dennoch ist es ja eine unverschämtheit sowas zu tun.

Derjenige muss ca. 10m bis in die einfahrt reingehen, dann geht noch licht an... also schon sehr dreist.

Jetzt werd ich immer die augen offen halten und mit meinem fully auf suche gehen. vielleicht hab ich ja glück und finde es.

am meisten ärgert mich dass mein guter lenker und die schönen xtr shifter nun weg sind. Könnt mich echt schwarz ärgern.


und es war ja kein bike von der stange, sondern von mir selber aufgebaut.


----------



## reaction187 (21. April 2014)

cmrlaguna schrieb:


> Mein neues Projekt
> 
> Da meine Strecken eh überwiegend CC Lastig sind und ich lieber ein leichtes direktes Bike fahre,
> baue ich mir wieder ein 26er Hardtail auf.
> ...





Ich habe mir jetzt auch einen neuen Rahmen bestellt, in 20" Ral 6006. Dauert ja sowieso 5 Wochen bis das Teil kommt und dann bau ich mir bis zum Spätsommer ein neues HT zusammen. Dann kommt ein Stempel mit Nummer auf den Rahmen und ich werde mir ein GPS Sender im Steuerrohr einbauen. Ist zwar wieder teuer alles, aber man lebt ja nur ein mal!

Trotzdem kann ich mich noch nicht ganz damit abfinden das mein altes HT nicht mehr hier ist. Wenn ich das irgendwo sehe dann rauschts, aber gewaltig.


----------



## cmrlaguna (21. April 2014)

reaction187 schrieb:


> Ich habe mir jetzt auch einen neuen Rahmen bestellt, in 20" Ral 6006. Dauert ja sowieso 5 Wochen bis das Teil kommt und dann bau ich mir bis zum Spätsommer ein neues HT zusammen. Dann kommt ein Stempel mit Nummer auf den Rahmen und ich werde mir ein GPS Sender im Steuerrohr einbauen. Ist zwar wieder teuer alles, aber man lebt ja nur ein mal!
> 
> Trotzdem kann ich mich noch nicht ganz damit abfinden das mein altes HT nicht mehr hier ist. Wenn ich das irgendwo sehe dann rauschts, aber gewaltig.



Als 26 oder 29 ?
War der Vorgänger auch ein 20er ? Welche Komponenten sind geplant ?

Ist schon sehr ärgerlich , so ein Diebstahl. 
Wäre ich ziemlich sauer. 

Grüße , Roland


----------



## reaction187 (21. April 2014)

Als 26er.

29er mag ich nicht. Bin ich auch nicht groß genug für.

Ich werde wieder was solides nehmen. Shimano XT, Reba...
Rest überleg ich mir dann noch... ich lasse mir dafür bis Juni/Juli Zeit. Dann wird das nicht gleich auf einmal so teuer.

Mich ärgerts das meine gliebten XTR 9-fach Schalter nun weg sind. Zum kotzen! Die waren so teuer und genial und die gibts praktisch nicht mehr neu. Vielleicht taucht mein bike ja doch noch irgendwann mal auf...

Sind die 26"er Rahmen eigentlich auch für 27,5"er Gabeln geeignet?


achja, vorgänger war ein 18"er.

Ich habe jetzt einen 20er Bestellt, weil ich schon vor einiger Zeit mal überlegt habe, ob ein 20er mir besser steht in Verbindung mit kürzerem Vorbau. Hab ich aber nie getauscht, weil ich dann so viel hätte umbauen müssen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Joker3333 (22. April 2014)

Das mit dem Diebstahl ist echt ne fiese Nummer! Für mein altes Bergamont hatte ich eine Versicherung abgeschlossen, die deckte irgendwie 1000€ ab. Da muss ich die Tage mal anrufen, ob man das so einfach übertragen kann auf ein anderes Bike.
Wenn ich das so lese, dann ist es auf jeden Fall eine gute Investition... Die Dreistigkeit der Menschheit nimmt echt von Tag zu Tag zu!


----------



## reaction187 (22. April 2014)

Versicherung wäre vielleicht gar nicht mal schlecht, aber wenn ich mir recht überlege ist es nicht in erster linie das Geld um was es geht, sondern die Zeit und Fleiß und alles den man in so einen Aufbau investiert hat. Das ist das tragische.

Ich hab leider keine Versicherung gehabt und Hausrat wird auch nix machen weils ja nicht abgeschlossen war, dann auch noch von der straße einsehbar und dann auch noch bis 22 uhr... naja aus Fehlern lernt man. Passieren wird mir soetwas nie wieder.


----------



## Joker3333 (22. April 2014)

Bei einer Radversicherung ist aber auch eine Bedingung, dass das Bike abgeschlossen ist. Manche haben dann auch noch Zeiten drin innerhalb derer der Diebstahl nicht abdeckt ist und bestimmte Standorte die NICHT abgedeckt sind usw. Also das ist alles nicht so easy 

Ich verstehe was Du meinst, das Herzblut ersetzt einem niemand. Und auch die Komponenten die es nicht mehr gibt sind halt weg. Wenn ich sowas lese, wird der Wunsch nach einer einsamen Almhütte immer größer 

Vielleicht taucht das Bike ja doch wieder auf, wer weiß?

Auf jeden Fall bin ich schon sehr gespannt wann ich eine Versandbenachrichtigung erhalte und wie lange die Postkutsche dann braucht  Machen die Jungs bei Transalp eigentlich IMMER Fotos vor dem Versand und schicken sie einem zu, oder kann man danach fragen um sich die Wartezeit zu versüßen, oder sie zu verschlimmern, je nachdem


----------



## reaction187 (22. April 2014)

Hm, klingt auch nicht so dolle.

Also das einzigste was man machen kann ist, es so gut wie möglich abzuschließen. In einem möglichst sicheren Raum.
Selbst die Gartenhütte im Garten ist Nachts nicht mehr sicher.

Im moment fallen mir Fahrräder auf wie nie zuvor, überall wo ich lang komme, gucke ich nach den bikes  Aber meins war noch nicht dabei.

Ist echt traurig... war mein erstes selbstgebautes bike und lief so schön solide, ohne Probleme.

Der Rahmen war gerade mal 15 Monate alt.

Doof ist es leider auch, dass TA bei den HT's keine Seriennummer am Rahmen hat...

mein Fully hat eine Seriennummer.


----------



## derZimbo (22. April 2014)

Mein Ambition Team Rahmen von 2013 hat ne Seriennummer!


----------



## Xyz79 (22. April 2014)

derZimbo schrieb:


> Mein Ambition Team Rahmen von 2013 hat ne Seriennummer!


Wo soll die Nr sein?


----------



## derZimbo (22. April 2014)

Tretlager Unterseite.


----------



## Xyz79 (22. April 2014)

Meiner nicht. Auch aus 2013


----------



## derZimbo (22. April 2014)

Hab gerade nochmal nachgesehen, ist definitiv ne Rahmennummer dran.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reaction187 (22. April 2014)

komisch.


----------



## snoopyx (22. April 2014)

derZimbo schrieb:


> Hab gerade nochmal nachgesehen, ist definitiv ne Rahmennummer dran.



Bei meinem ebenso. Das Bike stammt auch aus 2013, Mai oder Juni.

Sent from my XT890 using Tapatalk


----------



## Xyz79 (23. April 2014)

August 2013. Nix Nr. Grad noch mal geschaut!


----------



## Joker3333 (23. April 2014)

Die Pedale sind schon mal da! Bin ich mal gespannt wie sich die treten 









Das Telefon dient als Größen-Anhaltspunkt und dient nicht zum angeben oder so! 

Und das ist mein erster Post per Tapatalk, also falls das irgendwie blöd aussieht, bitte ich das zu entschuldigen 
Gesendet von meinem Nexus 5


----------



## cmrlaguna (23. April 2014)

Joker3333 schrieb:


> Die Pedale sind schon mal da! Bin ich mal gespannt wie sich die treten



Sehen cool aus. Bin am überlegen mir für den nächsten Kroatien Urlaub auch leichte Plattform Pedale zuzulegen.
Dort wo wir sind , fahre ich fast nur über groben losen Schotter und da muss schon mal der Fuß schnell runter.
Da sind die Klickies nicht immer optimal. 

Heute Nachmittag nach einer Runde die grünen Kleber entfernt, stehe mehr auf ganz schwarz. 
Das Bike macht mit der 120er Gabel echt Spaß zu fahren. Die Rahmen Größe in 20 Zoll passt mir mit meinen langen Beinen optimal.
Ich bin 181 cm Groß , habe aber einen Schritt von 88,5 cm und lange Arme. 

Grüße, Roland


----------



## derZimbo (23. April 2014)

Mir gefällt die Waage besser als die Pedale ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Joker3333 (23. April 2014)

Die is geil, oder?  

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 5


----------



## reaction187 (24. April 2014)

welche vorbaulänge nehme ich am besten bei einem 20"er wenn ich beim 18"er einen 100er hatte?

kürzer ist moderner, oder? also dann würd ich sagen, 80 oder 90mm.

wobei ich eigentlich auch nicht so kurze vorbauten mag.

kann man das auch mit dem sattel etwas ausgleichen, indem man den einfach ein wenig weiter vorschiebt?


----------



## donei (24. April 2014)

Hallo
Nimm den Kürzeren 70er oder 80er und 72er Lenker.
Der18er Rahmen hatte einen 100er Vorbau,der 20er Rahmen ist ein Bisserl länger, und mit einen kürzeren Vorbau gleichst du es wieder aus. Sattel musst du Knie-Freundlich einstellen.
Gruß Anton


----------



## reaction187 (24. April 2014)

2cm ist der rahmen länger. Also dann 80mm, 70 ist mir zu wenig 

und wie verhällt sich das lenken, bei 80mm bzw kürzer werdenden vorbau?

wird das dann direkter/agiler?

lenker hab ich immer 690mm.


----------



## donei (24. April 2014)

Kürzerer Vorbau=wie du sagst Direkter/Agiler. Du Fährst geschmeidiger. Mit einen Langen Vorbau hab ich Überschlags-Gefühle.
Probier es einfach.
Gruß Anton


----------



## flyingcruiser (25. April 2014)

Bin gerade testweise von 110 auf 70 gewechselt, weil es mich mal so interessiert hab und ich bisher noch nicht mit Fahrradvorbauten experimentiert habe.
Nach der ersten Ausfahrt ist mir vor allem das wackeligere Fahrverhalten aufgefallen. Das Hüpfen geht etwas einfacher. Die Sitzpositionsänderung merke ich fast nicht, da ich die aufrechtere Position vom Freerider gewohnt bin.


----------



## donei (25. April 2014)

4cm ist schon viel, überhaupt beim gleichen Rahmen müsstest du in cm Schritten testen. 
Gruß Anton


----------



## flyingcruiser (25. April 2014)

Ich weiß, dass 4 cm viel sind. Aber zum einen wollte ich es einfach mal ausprobieren, zum Anderen sollen demnächst paar Freunde mal damit fahren, die beide nicht so groß sind wie ich. Für die reicht die Verkürzung locker und ich wollte eben mal etwas experimentieren.


----------



## donei (25. April 2014)

Genau man muss einfach Experimentieren, das man das da hinkommt was am besten taugt.
Gruß Anton


----------



## reaction187 (26. April 2014)

Ich hab mal bei TA gefragt wegen 650B kompatibilität.

650er Gabel mit 650er Vorderrad geht, aber hinten passt nur 26".

Bedeutet, dass man nur mit 26" einen vernünftigen Aufbau hat.

Wie findet ihr es denn dass man momentan noch 26er bikes baut/kauft?

TA wird da ja wohl keinen expliziten 650er Rahmen anbieten.

Aber zuletzt wurd das 26" ja ziemlich runtergemacht.... ich bleib da jedenfalls bei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cmrlaguna (26. April 2014)

Ich habe eine 120er Gabel drin. Die funktioniert super mit dem Rahmen. Habe vorher erst angefragt bei den Reisings .
Ich denke das ist eine Glaubens Frage. Vorteil der größeren Laufräder ist , mir weniger Luftdruck fahren zu können.
Das hat mir jedenfalls jemand aus einem anderem Forum geschrieben,  der sich gerade ein 650er aufgebaut hat.
Er hat allerdings einen Carbon Rahmen. Der Komfort soll ebenfalls etwas besser sein. Carbon flext mehr.
Ich bleibe für die nächste Zeit jedenfalls bei meinem 26er ! 120er Gabel + wenig Gewicht . macht mir ne Menge Spaß 

Grüße , Roland


----------



## derZimbo (26. April 2014)

Mal ehrlich hast du dir mal den Unterschied zwischen 26 und 27,5 angesehen bzw. getestet?
Für den "normalen" Hobbyfahrer der nicht gerade XC Rennen fährt ist das absolut egal. 
Da kommts doch nicht auf jede Millisekunde an.
Ich bleib bei 26". 
Alles nur Marketing damit die Fahrradindustrie wieder was neues verkaufen kann.


----------



## reaction187 (26. April 2014)

getestet hab ich es nicht. Aber ich find es ganz gut das TA bei dem 26er Rahmen bleibt. Das wirkt professioneller als sich dem Trend der großen Hersteller anzuschließen.


----------



## donei (26. April 2014)

Ich Hab,s Schon mehrmals Getestet, ich bleib beim 26er ist einfach agiler und Geschmeidiger zu Fahren überhaupt beim Trail Rocken(Spitzkehren ect,ect) Zum Cruisen hab ich ein 29er,kannst aber auch Trail,s Rocken, macht aber nicht so viel Spaß wie wie mit dem 26er. Statt ein 27,5er würde ich mir ein 29er zulegen, hab,s ja auch gemacht.Ich find halt mit dem 27,5er werden die Jungen angesprochen ist einfach was neues, und das ist auch gut so.
Aber jeden das Seine, ich will da nix Madig machen.
Gruß Anton


----------



## nepo (30. April 2014)

Ich stelle gerade fest, dass TA die Ausfallenden wieder geändert hat. Sieht wieder wesentlich eleganter aus, als im letzten Jahr (bin ein wenig neidisch auf den 2014er Rahmen). Hat jemand den aktuellen Rahmen mal auf der Waage gehabt? Am besten in 18"


----------



## reaction187 (30. April 2014)

klar, aber es ist günstiger als vorher glaube ich. Vorher waren die 3d geschmiedet und jetzt nur cnc gefräst.

Ein wenig haben die neuen ausfallenden auch damit zu tun, dass wohl größere bremsscheiben nun verwendet werden können.

ich fand die alten ausfallenden besser.


----------



## Ungeschickt (3. Mai 2014)

Mal eine Frage an die ganzen Ambition Fahrer hier:
Wie viel Platz habt ihr den noch im Hinterbau bei einem Conti-Reifen in 2.4 ( XKing oder MK2 ) ?


----------



## sbradl (3. Mai 2014)

Der MK hat bei mir auf 19mm Felge auf beiden Seiten 4-5mm Platz.


----------



## Joker3333 (5. Mai 2014)

Das Bike ist endlich da  Fährt sich echt gut! Bis jetzt bin ich mit der Entscheidung vom Fully auf ein Hardtail zu gehen, echt glücklich! Hoffentlich bleibt das lange so  Ist übrigens ein 16" Rahmen: Kleiner Mann, kleiner Rahmen 
Die Farbe ist Alu Raw. Eigentlich wollte ich ja einen Rahmen OHNE Klarpulverschicht. Aber da haben die Jungs sich wohl vergriffen. Es ist also eine Schicht Klarpulver drauf. Ist aber nicht weiter schlimm, ich finde die Farbe so fast noch pornöser als ohne die Schicht 

Die Fotos sind nicht so der Brüller, ich hab halt nur so ne kleine Kompaktknipse.

Zum Thema Seriennummer:
Bei mir ist am Rahmen unten am Tretlager fett eine Seriennummer eingeprägt!

Zum Thema Reifenfreiheit:
Ich hab links rund 8mm und rechts rund 10mm Platz. LRS ist der Crossone Disc von Mavic, Reifen ist der Mountainking in 2.4


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cmrlaguna (5. Mai 2014)

Joker3333 schrieb:


> Das Bike ist endlich da  Fährt sich echt gut! Bis jetzt bin ich mit der Entscheidung vom Fully auf ein Hardtail zu gehen, echt glücklich! Hoffentlich bleibt das lange so  Ist übrigens ein 16" Rahmen: Kleiner Mann, kleiner Rahmen
> Die Farbe ist Alu Raw. Eigentlich wollte ich ja einen Rahmen OHNE Klarpulverschicht. Aber da haben die Jungs sich wohl vergriffen. Es ist also eine Schicht Klarpulver drauf. Ist aber nicht weiter schlimm, ich finde die Farbe so fast noch pornöser als ohne die Schicht
> 
> Die Fotos sind nicht so der Brüller, ich hab halt nur so ne kleine Kompaktknipse.
> ...



Glückwunsch 

Bei einem 16er Rahmen scheinst du ja nicht sehr groß zu sein , wie groß bist du denn ?

Grüße, Roland


----------



## Joker3333 (5. Mai 2014)

Herzlichen Dank! Ich bin 1.69 bei einer Schrittlänge von 74cm. Das entspricht eigentlich einer Größe von 17". Aber nach Rücksprache mit Arne Reising und meiner eigenen Überlegung, kleinerer Rahmen ist etwas wendiger usw., hab ich dann den kleinen genommen. War mal ein Versuch! Und da ich das Bike ja nicht die nächsten 30 Jahre fahren werde, ist die Entscheidung jetzt eher mittelfristig denn langfristig zu sehen  

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 5


----------



## sbradl (6. Mai 2014)

Die Größe sollte auf jeden Fall passen. Ich fahre das Ambition und den Summitrider auch in 16" bei 170cm und SL von 84cm


----------



## cmrlaguna (7. Mai 2014)

sbradl schrieb:


> Die Größe sollte auf jeden Fall passen. Ich fahre das Ambition und den Summitrider auch in 16" bei 170cm und SL von 84cm



Wie weit hast du denn die Sattelstütze raus? Ich habe ein 20'er Ambition und ca. 88 cm SL .
Die Stütze ist bei mir 25 cm raus. Da müsstest du ja bei 31 cm sein. 
Ich komme mit dem 20'er bei 181 cm jedenfalls besser zurecht , als vorher mit 19.
Der ja eigentlich passend sein sollte. 

Grüße , Roland


----------



## sbradl (7. Mai 2014)

Also 31cm hab ich die nicht raus. Sind ca. 25cm. Hatte allerdings bei den 84cm SL anscheinend mit Schuhen gemessen.  Problem ist bei mir eben, dass ich verhältnissmäßig lange Beine hab und dementsprechend einen kurzen Oberkörper. Daher brauch ich Rahmen mit einem kurzen Oberrohr. Das 18er wäre mir definitiv schon zu lang. Mit dem Summitrider in 16" komm ich sogar noch besser klar. Und da ist ja die effektive Oberrohrlänge dank der 160er Gabel noch etwas kürzer.


----------



## cmrlaguna (7. Mai 2014)

sbradl schrieb:


> Also 31cm hab ich die nicht raus. Sind ca. 25cm. Hatte allerdings bei den 84cm SL anscheinend mit Schuhen gemessen.  Problem ist bei mir eben, dass ich verhältnissmäßig lange Beine hab und dementsprechend einen kurzen Oberkörper. Daher brauch ich Rahmen mit einem kurzen Oberrohr. Das 18er wäre mir definitiv schon zu lang. Mit dem Summitrider in 16" komm ich sogar noch besser klar. Und da ist ja die effektive Oberrohrlänge dank der 160er Gabel noch etwas kürzer.



Ich konnte ja letztens eine Sitz und Fahrprobe auf dem Summitrider ( 18'er ) von Donei machen, da er ein kürzeren Vorbau hat , würde ich Kerzen Gerade sitzen ( lange Arme habe ich auch ). Sattel war nicht eingestellt. 
Wäre mir aber auch dann noch zu klein. Bin eher Touren Orientiert. 
Ansonsten ein cooles Bike  Sehr stabil. 
Anton war so nett und hat mich bei Abfahrten nicht zu sehr abgehängt 
Ein Ambition mit 120'er Gabel ist da auch nicht so schlecht 

Grüße , Roland


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sbradl (7. Mai 2014)

Auf dem Summitrider sitz ich auch relativ gerade aber find es super bequem und bergab natürlich deutlich angenehmer. Das Ambition steht bei mir jetzt irgendwie nur noch rum und langweilt sich


----------



## donei (7. Mai 2014)

Hallo sbradl
Abfahrten mit,n Summitrider  ob Treppen, verblockte, oder steile Tails ist immer ein Genuss, man gibt einfach Gas.Hab die RS-Lyrik 130/160mm 56erEinbauhöhe Verbaut. Ganz am Anfang hab ich die Alte RS-Pike 95/140mm50er Einbauhöhe getestet, da ich Abfahrt- Orientiert
bin hat mir die gar nicht so zugesagt, aber Bergauf Fahren im Gegensatz zur Lyrik, war mit der runter gelassenen alten Pike erste Sahne.
Wobei Berg auf fahren mit dem Ambition, wie (cmrlaguna) Roland mit sein bisschen nichts so ca 9kg mir das Vorgeführt hat, hast du mit dem Summitrider schlechte Karten. Mit der 120er Gabel, die Roland in sein Ambition Verbaut hat, kann er Berg ab auch noch richtig Gas geben.
Aber ich bin Schneller.
GEO-Summitrider:		
LW 120mm 69,5°
SW 120mm 73,5°
LW 160mm 67°
SW 160mm 71,5°

GEO-Ambition
LW 100mm 69/70°
SW 100mm 72/73°
LW 120mm ca 68,5°
SW 120mm ca 71,5/72° je nach einbauhöhe
Gruß Anton


----------



## bronks (8. Mai 2014)

donei schrieb:


> ...
> GEO-Summitrider:
> LW 120mm 69,5°
> SW 120mm 73,5°
> ...


Hast Du das selbst nachgemessen oder verläßt Du Dich einfach auf die Herstellerinfo?


----------



## reaction187 (8. Mai 2014)

Joker3333 schrieb:


> Das Bike ist endlich da



wusstest du vorher dass das so aussehen wird?


----------



## Joker3333 (8. Mai 2014)

Geplant war eigentlich die Version ohne Klarpulverschicht, das ging aber schief  Ist mir aber egal, denn das sieht irgendwie echt geil aus! Ich mag meine Fahrzeuge gerne farbig, auch wenn es ein bisschen gülden glänzt  Und ich mag es auch, dass wahrscheinlich 90% der Leute sagen werden "Boa, sieht das scheisse aus!"


----------



## donei (8. Mai 2014)

bronks schrieb:


> Hast Du das selbst nachgemessen oder verläßt Du Dich einfach auf die Herstellerinfo?



Reine Herstellerangaben!
Ich wollte nur damit sagen, wie ein 100mm Ambition und ein 120mm Summitrider von der GEO sich nähern. (Bergauf richtig gut)
Genau wie beim 120mm Ambition und beim 160mm Summitrider. Aber bei der Einbauhöhe sind da gewaltige Unterschiede:Summitrider 56cm, Ambition ca 48/50cm. Beim Summitrider 160mm sollte die Gabel absenkbar sein, das man Berg auf auch a weng spaß hat. Berg ab ist das 160mm Summitrider erste Sahne und wenn,s noch so steil ist.
cmrlaguna (Roland) Er hat genau die Mitte getroffen mit sein 120mm Ambition, Berg auf super,da hab ich so wie so das Nachsehen,da merkt man die Gabeleinbauhöhe oder die 10jahre Unterschied. Berg ab kann er auch richtig Gas geben.
Gruß Anton


----------



## cmrlaguna (9. Mai 2014)

Hallo Anton 

Danke für die Blumen  !! Ich hoffe , ich bin in 10 Jahren auch noch so fit wie du !! 
Entscheidend beim Hobby Biken ist für mich , dass man sich sich auf " seinem " Bike wohl fühlt und klar kommt.
Was andere sagen interessiert mich beim Aufbau meines Bikes , eh nicht.
Wer nicht halbwegs fahren kann, dem hilft auch die angeblich Optimale Geometrie nicht. Das Bike fährt nun mal nicht alleine.
Mit einem 26`er kommt ihr eh nicht weit, ihr braucht 650b oder 29`er !! Das sagt jedenfalls die Industrie !!  

Für mich ist mein Bike im Moment perfekt,  hatte noch nie so viel Spaß mit einem Bike , wie jetzt .
Und ich fahre schon über 20 Jahre. Auch wenn andere meinen, dass ginge mit der Geometrie nicht gut , weil ist ja gegen die Regel !! 

Grüße , Roland


----------



## reaction187 (9. Mai 2014)

Joker3333 schrieb:


> Geplant war eigentlich die Version ohne Klarpulverschicht, das ging aber schief  Ist mir aber egal, denn das sieht irgendwie echt geil aus! Ich mag meine Fahrzeuge gerne farbig, auch wenn es ein bisschen gülden glänzt  Und ich mag es auch, dass wahrscheinlich 90% der Leute sagen werden "Boa, sieht das scheisse aus!"



das goldene alu beißt sich mit dem orangenen Schriftzug 

ich schwöre nur auf ral 6006 



mein rahmen kommt nächste woche.


----------



## LordFestus (9. Mai 2014)

Joker3333 schrieb:


> Und ich mag es auch, dass wahrscheinlich 90% der Leute sagen werden "Boa, sieht das scheisse aus!"



Also mir gefällt das. Und beim Fahrrad ist erlaubt, was gefällt 

Mein Rahmen kommt auch nächste Woche. Bin schon ganz gespannt. Ist mein erster Eigenaufbau. Ich hoffe, dass ich bald mit dem Rad fahren kann.


----------



## reaction187 (17. Mai 2014)

Mein Rahmen ist jetzt auch da.

Hab aber einen ganz anderen Steuersatz wie es scheint. Auf der Abdeckkappe steht: Acros... S01-AZ-44-MY11

Also nicht AiSX 22... wer hat das sonst noch? Und ne kleine Delle hat die obere Lagerschale am Rand :-/ Bisschen eingedrückt.

Weiß nicht ob das irgendwelche Probleme macht, aber hab mal TA eine mail geschrieben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sbradl (17. Mai 2014)

Der Steuersatz passt schon war bei meinen beiden auch so. Ohne es genau zu wissen denke ich mal, dass der Steuersatz mal umbenannt wurde, damit er auch die herstellerunabhängige Bezeichnung hat.


----------



## reaction187 (17. Mai 2014)

na ok, dann muss man sowas aber auch auf der Rechnung und der hp erwähnen. Ich hab ja auch keine Ahnung welchen Qualitätsmaßstab dieser AZ-44 hat.


----------



## reaction187 (24. Mai 2014)

Meins im Aufbau.


----------



## cmrlaguna (24. Mai 2014)

reaction187 schrieb:


> Meins im Aufbau.



Gehst du auf 3x9 Fach ? Ist doch eine ältere 9 Fach XTR Kurbel , oder ?

Grüße, Roland


----------



## reaction187 (24. Mai 2014)

nein 3x10

die 9er kurbel funktioniert auch mit dem 10er schaltwerk und kassette/kette.

ja das ist die alte xtr aus der 9er gruppe. die die mir am besten gefällt 

hatte ich seiner zeit noch günstig bekommen.


----------



## reaction187 (2. Juni 2014)

übrigens, ich bin ja auch nur 1,78m groß, aber ich kann jetzt trotzdem sagen dass mir beim HT das 20er besser steht. Die Sattelstütze muss ich trotzdem noch weit rausziehen da ich eine SL von 85cm habe. Tja, so ist das halt. Ich würde das ambition nicht mehr als 18er kaufen. Längerer Rahmen mit kürzeren Vorbau fährt sich auch sehr gut. Entgegen aller Meinungen dass mir 18" am besten passen würden. Rechnerisch vielleicht korrekt, aber Gefühlsmäßig ist es anders.


----------



## snoopyx (2. Juni 2014)

Aber ist dir der 20er Rahmen  nicht zu knapp wegen der Ueberstandshoehe?

Sent from my XT890 using Tapatalk


----------



## reaction187 (3. Juni 2014)

nein, wieso? Der 20er rahmen ist doch auch abgesenkt... ist im grunde so wie ein nicht abgesenkter 18er von anderen Herstellern. Das passt. Natürlich wirds enger im Vergleich zum 18er, aber so ungeschickt steige ich ja nicht vom bike ab ;-)

ich find es auch merkwürdig, aber ich hab den sattel gerne weiter hoch, und dabei ist es nicht unbequem. Komischerweise passt es mir gut, obwohl man bei 1,78m nicht davon ausgehen würde. Vielleicht liegts an den schuhen...


----------



## pedax (3. Juni 2014)

reaction187 schrieb:


> Vielleicht liegts an den schuhen...


Warum hast du nicht gleich erwähnt, dass du solche Schuhe trägst: http://www.baur.de/schuheblog/wp-content/uploads/2010/07/ar1.png
Sorry, aber der war so schön aufgelegt, ich konnte einfach nicht anders  Ich hab selbst ziemlich lang Beine habe aber bei zur Beinlänge passenden Rahmen häufig ein Problem mit der Oberrohrlänge (auch mit kurzem Vorbau) - wundert mich, dass sich das bei dir so gut ausgeht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reaction187 (3. Juni 2014)

so schlimm sind meine schuhe dann doch nicht 

also wenn du jetzt dein 18er nimmst, und dann ein 20er mit einfach 2cm kürzeren vorbau, dann passt das auch. so habe ich es gemacht. vorher 18" mit 100mm, jetzt 20" mit 80mm. Beim fully dagegen würde ich beim 18er bleiben, da es sowieso einen längeren rahmen hat und beim 20er das gusset so doof aussieht


----------



## cmrlaguna (3. Juni 2014)

Ich habe bei einer Größe von 181 cm , eine Schrittlänge von über 88cm und zudem lange Arme. Ich fahre mit einem 100er Vorbau und der 20er Rahmen passt perfekt.
Sogar mit der 120er Gabel. Wer nicht selbst probiert und immer auf andere hört , ist selber schuld.
So wie mein Bike jetzt ist , kann ich schön lange Touren fahren und egal ob´s rauf oder runter geht, es macht einfach nur Spaß !
Mit knapp 9,5 Kg sowieso  Fahr fertig !!

Grüße, Roland


----------



## reaction187 (3. Juni 2014)

Ich benutze auch eine 120er Gabel. Ich würde es gar nicht mehr anders machen. Das läuft echt top.
Hast du ein xtr schaltwerk? Wenn ja, wie steht bei dir die B Schraube? Hast du da selber mal was dran gestellt?


----------



## cmrlaguna (3. Juni 2014)

Ja ich habe XTR . Ich habe an allen Schrauben zur Einstellung gedreht.
Vielleicht kannst du auf den Bildern was erkennen. Sind mit Handy auf die Schnelle gemacht.

Grüße, Roland


----------



## reaction187 (3. Juni 2014)

Danke.

Deine B Schraube ist fast ganz drinn. Dann probiere ich das mal aus.

Wenn man die so weit reindreht, entfernt sich das Schalträdchen vom Ritzel weiter. War da nicht mal irgendwas mit einem bestimmten Abstand...??? Aber wenns bei dir so läuft, muss es im Grunde bei mir auch so laufen... hast ja auch 10-fach.

Probiere ich morgen mal aus


----------



## cmrlaguna (3. Juni 2014)

Bei mir funktioniert das jetzt über 1000 km sehr gut. Habe keine Probleme beim Schalten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reaction187 (3. Juni 2014)

Hast du den Spanungsschalter immer auf on ?


----------



## cmrlaguna (3. Juni 2014)

Habe das Schaltwerk ohne , da leichter ( ca. 175 gr )


----------



## reaction187 (8. Juni 2014)

Soweit bin ich zufrieden damit


----------



## Xyz79 (9. Juni 2014)

Meine Freundin überlegt sich nun auch ein Ambition zu bestellen. Sie ist 171cm groß mit ner Schrittlänge von 81cm. Rechnerisch wohl 18 zoll. Durch das abgesenkte Oberrohr sah mein 20er Ambition aber nicht so verkehrt aus und sie fühlte sich darauf auch wohl da sie gerne etwas gestreckten sitzt. War auch noch 2cm Luft zum Oberrohr. Bei 18 Zoll haben wir Bedenken das die Sitzposition wieder zu aufrecht wird. Fahren jetzt auch nicht so wilde Sachen das jeder cm Schrittfreiheit zählt. 
Was tun? 18 oder 20 Zoll bestellen?


----------



## sbradl (9. Juni 2014)

Ich bin auch 171cm groß mit SL 84cm und fahre 16" mit 50er Vorbau (weil mir der Standard 90mm schon zu lang war)... 18 wäre mir für technischere Sachen zu groß. 20" fände ich schon extrem. Aber da hat ja jeder ein anderes Empfinden.


----------



## Xyz79 (9. Juni 2014)

Effektiv hat der 20er von Mitte Tretlager bis Oberkante Oberrohr ja auch nur ca 44,5 cm. 16  wäre ihr definitiv zu klein.


----------



## sbradl (9. Juni 2014)

Xyz79 schrieb:


> Effektiv hat der 20er von Mitte Tretlager bis Oberkante Oberrohr ja auch nur ca 44,5 cm. 16  wäre ihr definitiv zu klein.


Es geht ja weniger um die Rahmenhöhe sondern um die Oberrohrlänge. Ich hatte damals bei der Bestellung auch erst 18" gewählt und Transalp meinte dann ich sollte definitiv 16 nehmen. War ne gute Entscheidung. Obwohl 18" auch passen würden, seit ich für die gröberen Sachen den Summitrider hab.


----------



## Xyz79 (9. Juni 2014)

Da liegen ja die Bedenken das es zu kurz wird und die Sitzposition sehr aufrecht ausfällt. Tendiere grade Richtung 18 zoll.


----------



## snoopyx (9. Juni 2014)

Ich selber fahre auch ein 18" Ambition bei 82 SL. Hatte auch erst ueberlegt 20" zu nehmen, wurde aber durch ein ausfuehrliches Gespreach aufgeklaert und habe es bisher nicht bereut. Ich finde das die Oberrohrlaenge schon sehr gross ausfaellt und daher der "fast zu kleine" Rahmen gut passt. Hast du mal in die Liste geschaut ob bei euch jemand in der Naehe wohnt, bei dem man mal Probesitzen koennte?


----------



## flyingcruiser (9. Juni 2014)

Für 20 Zoll ist sie mehr als 10 cm zu klein. Ich fahre mittlerweile am 19" (jetzt 18") mit 184/87 den 70mm Vorbau.
Die Rahmenhöhe ist absolut egal, wird höchstens relevant wenn es um die Überstandshöhe geht. Würde auch zu 16" raten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cmrlaguna (9. Juni 2014)

Ich würde lieber Probe Sitzen gehen. Die Rahmen unterscheiden sich Heute eh kaum.
Jedenfalls würde ich nicht auf andere hören . Jeder mag sein Bike anders.

Grüße, Roland


----------



## Xyz79 (9. Juni 2014)

In der nähe wohnt niemand.20 ist definitiv schon mal raus.


----------



## Xyz79 (9. Juni 2014)

cmrlaguna schrieb:


> Ich würde lieber Probe Sitzen gehen. Die Rahmen unterscheiden sich Heute eh kaum.
> Jedenfalls würde ich nicht auf andere hören . Jeder mag sein Bike anders.
> 
> Grüße, Roland


Versuche nur irgendwie ne Einschätzung zu bekommen weil ja 20 rechnerisch viel zu groß ist. Praktisch aber als ganz angenehm empfunden wurde.


----------



## cmrlaguna (9. Juni 2014)

Ich meinte die Rahmen anderer Hersteller.


----------



## cmrlaguna (9. Juni 2014)

Bei ihrer Größe dürfte 20 sicherlich zu Groß sein . Ein Kurzer Vorbau macht das Bike nervös.
Ich habe mit 181cm und 88,5 SL ein 20er.


----------



## Xyz79 (9. Juni 2014)

Bin auch 185 cm groß und mit dem 20 er super zufrieden.


----------



## Xyz79 (9. Juni 2014)

Grad eben in 18 zoll bestellt. Sollte auf jeden Fall in Ordnung sein.


----------



## milanp1000 (16. Juni 2014)

wieso gibt es das bike eigentlich nicht in einer größeren Größe?! Schade eigentlich, da Canyon zulange braucht zum liefern


----------



## sbradl (16. Juni 2014)

milanp1000 schrieb:


> wieso gibt es das bike eigentlich nicht in einer größeren Größe?! Schade eigentlich, da Canyon zulange braucht zum liefern


Reicht dir XL nicht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## milanp1000 (16. Juni 2014)

sbradl schrieb:


> Reicht dir XL nicht?


so wie ich das sehe, gibt es kein XL bei den 29ern ?


----------



## falantab (16. Juni 2014)

sbradl schrieb:


> Reicht dir XL nicht?


Sehe ich genauso, der 20" Rahmen sollte ohne Probleme auch für 2m Leute ausreichend sein. 

Ich war dort, und bin 18" und 20" Probe gefahren (193/93SL). Selbst der 18" Rahmen war für mich fahrbar, mit einem langen Vorbau. 

Im Anhang Bilder vom 18 und 20" eingestellt auf meine SL93


----------



## milanp1000 (16. Juni 2014)

hi, welches ist denn welches? 

Vermute mal dass das untere (silberne) das 20,5" ist oder?
Falls ja, sieht der Rahmen schon ziemlich gekippt aus. Was für einen Gabelweg hast du denn?

Danke für die Infos


----------



## falantab (16. Juni 2014)

milanp1000 schrieb:


> hi, welches ist denn welches?
> 
> Vermute mal dass das untere (silberne) das 20,5" ist oder?
> Falls ja, sieht der Rahmen schon ziemlich gekippt aus. Was für einen Gabelweg hast du denn?
> ...



Das untere ist 18" (silberne). Gabel sollte 100mm haben. Hier noch ein Bild von meinem Bike.


----------



## milanp1000 (16. Juni 2014)

cool, danke.

sehe gerade, dass es das Transalp Ambition Team 29er 3.0 in folgenden Größen gibt:
16,5"=42cm/18,5"=47,00cm/20,5"=52,00cm/22"=56,00cm

allerdings kann ich im drop-down menü die 22" nicht auswählen...

welches stimmt denn wohl....


----------



## falantab (16. Juni 2014)

milanp1000 schrieb:


> cool, danke.
> 
> sehe gerade, dass es das Transalp Ambition Team 29er 3.0 in folgenden Größen gibt:
> 16,5"=42cm/18,5"=47,00cm/20,5"=52,00cm/22"=56,00cm
> ...



Hatte ich auch festgestellt (kein 22" wählbar). Ohne Probefahrt hätte ich, wenn Verfügbar ein 22" bestellt. 

Den Fehler hatte ich schon bei einem 26" gemacht. Habe mir ein 22" gekauft und später einen 20" Rahmen gekauft und alles umgebaut. Das Fahrrad fuhr sich um Welten besser mit dem kleinen Rahmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## milanp1000 (16. Juni 2014)

wow das geht ja fix hier 
dann hab ich noch eine Frage bzgl der HR-Achse. Ist das eine Steckachse oder ist das ein Schnellspanner?

LG, Milan


----------



## falantab (16. Juni 2014)

milanp1000 schrieb:


> wow das geht ja fix hier
> dann hab ich noch eine Frage bzgl der HR-Achse. Ist das eine Steckachse oder ist das ein Schnellspanner?
> 
> LG, Milan



Hinten ist Standard Schnellspanner (keine Steckachse).


----------



## milanp1000 (16. Juni 2014)

Hmmmm, das finde ich ist schon ein kleines manko... Wie sind die erfahrungen dazu?


----------



## falantab (16. Juni 2014)

milanp1000 schrieb:


> Hmmmm, das finde ich ist schon ein kleines manko... Wie sind die erfahrungen dazu?



War für mich bei der Entscheidung für oder gegen Transalp auch ein Thema. Genauso wie die Sid Gabel für 150€ Aufpreis.

Bin Probe gefahren mit und ohne Steckachse am Hinterrad und konnte für mich keinen Unterschied feststellen.

Bei den Anderen Versenderbikes hatte mich in dem gleichen Preissegment immer etwas gestört (Bremse,Gabel oder Laufradsatz. Somit war Die Steckachse am Hinterrad bei Transalp der einzige Kompromiss den ich eingegangen bin.

Als Standard wird sich sicher die Steckachse durchsetzen. Es würde mich nicht wundern, wenn auch die Transalp Bikes im nächsten Jahr eine Steckachse am Hinterrad verbaut.


----------



## milanp1000 (17. Juni 2014)

So, hab gerade mit einem sehr netten Herrn bei Transalp telefoniert und warte jetzt gespannt auf das Angebot  Hab da gestern mal was konfiguriert  Schöne Sache, das mit dem Konfigurator! Außerdem hat man das Gefühl jemand mit Kompetenz an der Strippe zu haben und man hängt auch nicht erst mal 10 min in einer Warteschleife... Könnte mein Hersteller werden!!!

So, jetzt mal zurücklehnen.... 

Ps.: Danke noch mal für die Größenberatung!


----------



## snoopyx (17. Juni 2014)

Jap die Reisings sind kompetent und nehmen sich wirklich Zeit am Telefon. Kommt selten vor das man sein Wunschbike mit dem Juniorchef Punkt fuer Punkt durchgeht.


----------



## falantab (17. Juni 2014)

falantab schrieb:


> War für mich bei der Entscheidung für oder gegen Transalp auch ein Thema. Genauso wie die Sid Gabel für 150€ Aufpreis.
> 
> Bin Probe gefahren mit und ohne Steckachse am Hinterrad und konnte für mich keinen Unterschied feststellen.
> 
> ...



Halte uns bitte auf dem laufenden


----------



## milanp1000 (18. Juni 2014)

Hi ZUsammen,

gestern hab ich von Arne Reising ein sehr interessantes Angebot bekommen 

Wie gesagt habe ich ein wenig mit dem Konfigurator gespielt und das Angebot erolgt auf Basis des Transalp Ambition Team 2.0 29er
Hardtails mit geändertem Laufradsatz Tune King Kong - ZTR Crest

Ansonsten schwarz matt eloxierter Rahmen mit ein paar roten Gimmicks 

Wo ich noch überlege ist die Gabel... Gewicht oder Komfort... Federgabel oder Starrgabel.... ich weiß es noch nicht...

Lustig wären noch rote Jagwires und rote Titanschrauben für den Vorbau aber das muss ich noch mal besprechen weil die die so nicht im Angebot haben 

Weitere Infos folgen....
LG, Milan


----------



## milanp1000 (18. Juni 2014)

....so... was soll es, ein bisschen Federung kann nicht schaden und wenn ich dann mal Geld über habe, werde ich mir vielleicht noch diese hier holen: http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/ritchey-wcs-carbon-mtb-gabel-29-disc-71695

Werd das Bike dann gleich mal in Auftrag geben wenn mich nicht noch jemand davon abhält 

LG, Milan


----------



## milanp1000 (18. Juni 2014)

falantab schrieb:


> Sehe ich genauso, der 20" Rahmen sollte ohne Probleme auch für 2m Leute ausreichend sein.
> 
> Ich war dort, und bin 18" und 20" Probe gefahren (193/93SL). Selbst der 18" Rahmen war für mich fahrbar, mit einem langen Vorbau.
> 
> Im Anhang Bilder vom 18 und 20" eingestellt auf meine SL93 Anhang anzeigen 299795 Anhang anzeigen 299796



Noch eine kurze Frage... 
Hasst du Spacer verbaut und falls ja wieviele?

Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## falantab (19. Juni 2014)

milanp1000 schrieb:


> Noch eine kurze Frage...
> Hasst du Spacer verbaut und falls ja wieviele?
> 
> Danke


Es ist ein Spacer verbaut 10mm, mit Standardvorbau +-6Grad. Ich werde noch etwas experimentieren mit einem Vorbau mit -20Grad. 
Gruß


----------



## milanp1000 (19. Juni 2014)

So, bezahlt und in auftrag gegeben 

Jetzt heißt es warten


----------



## pedax (22. Juni 2014)

Xyz79 schrieb:


> Da liegen ja die Bedenken das es zu kurz wird und die Sitzposition sehr aufrecht ausfällt. Tendiere grade Richtung 18 zoll.


Ich würde mit der Größe (bin selbst 172 mit 82cm SL) ganz eindeutig zum 18er greifen - das 20er wäre zumindest mir viel zu groß


----------



## Xyz79 (22. Juni 2014)

Ist auch in 18 bestellt. Hoffe das morgen der dhl Mann klingelt. Ist seit Donnerstag auf der Reise.


----------



## Xyz79 (23. Juni 2014)

Scheiß dhl.  Paket liegt immer noch im Zielpaketzentrum rum. Weiter warten ist angesagt.


----------



## milanp1000 (23. Juni 2014)

das tut mir leid...

wer hat denn im Moment außer mir noch ein Ambition in der Mache?


----------



## Xyz79 (23. Juni 2014)

Meins steht ja im Keller.
Freundin ärgert sich mehr!


----------



## LordFestus (25. Juni 2014)

@milanp1000 : ich baue gerade auch ein Ambition auf. Im Grunde ist es auch fertig. Nur gibt es jetzt noch Probleme mit der Übersetzung der Kettenblätter, weshalb ich da noch mal was tauschen muss. Das ist recht lästig. Ansonsten sieht das Rad fast genauso aus, wie ich es mir vorgestellt habe. Bin froh, wenn ich endlich fahren kann.


----------



## milanp1000 (26. Juni 2014)

Bilder bitte 

Was hast du denn für komponenten verbaut...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## milanp1000 (26. Juni 2014)

Xyz79 schrieb:


> Meins steht ja im Keller.
> Freundin ärgert sich mehr!



Und, angekommen?


----------



## Xyz79 (26. Juni 2014)

Jip. Seitens TA super eingestellt. Kein nachjustieren nötig!


----------



## milanp1000 (26. Juni 2014)

Xyz79 schrieb:


> Jip. Seitens TA super eingestellt. Kein nachjustieren nötig! Anhang anzeigen 301510



Danke 

Da kann ich mir ja ungefähr ausmalen wie der rote Steuersatz, Griffe und Sattelstütze auf einem schwarz-matten Rahmen aussehen...

Kann es kaum erwarten, dass das Rad endlich bei mir steht, da ich mein altes viel schneller verkauft bekommen hab als ich dachte und jetzt ohne Rad dastehe.... :-(


----------



## Xyz79 (26. Juni 2014)

Ist es denn schon auf dem Weg? 
Dhl ist echt lahm!


----------



## milanp1000 (26. Juni 2014)

nein, nein, soll erst am 1 Juli verschickt werden....
Hab ja auch erst am Mittwoch letzte Woche bestellt und das Geld überwiesen...

Naja, jetzt heißt es warten


----------



## Xyz79 (26. Juni 2014)

Das warten lohnt sich auf jeden Fall.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## milanp1000 (2. Juli 2014)

falantab schrieb:


> Es ist ein Spacer verbaut 10mm, mit Standardvorbau +-6Grad. Ich werde noch etwas experimentieren mit einem Vorbau mit -20Grad.
> Gruß



Hi, du kannst mir ja mal sagen wie das Result deines Experiments ausgefallen ist  Klingt zumindest sportlich...

Mein Bike
wurde abgeholt bei Transalp und wird seit gestern mittag


ins Start-Paketzentrum transportiert.


​


----------



## Xyz79 (2. Juli 2014)

Normal. Das dauert ewig.Das kann auch mal 2 Tage im Paketzentrum rumliegen und nix passiert.


----------



## milanp1000 (2. Juli 2014)

DHL hat mir gerade geschrieben, dass sie das Paket schon morgen zustellen wollen... Das wäre dann echt schnell gegangen


----------



## falantab (2. Juli 2014)

milanp1000 schrieb:


> Hi, du kannst mir ja mal sagen wie das Result deines Experiments ausgefallen ist  Klingt zumindest sportlich...
> 
> Mein Bike
> wurde abgeholt bei Transalp und wird seit gestern mittag
> ...


Hab ich gerade erst bestellt. Werde dann ein paar Bilder zeigen.


----------



## porszivo (2. Juli 2014)

Welches hast du bestellt 18 oder 20?
Ich hab ähnliche Maße wie du und war sogar am überlegen ob 20 nicht sogar zu klein ist.

Weiß jemand wie das mit dem Rückgaberecht ist, wenn man eine andere Rahmenfarbe gewählt hat?
Mir wurde am Telefon bei meiner Bestellung gesagt, ich bekomme nach dem Aufbau noch Bilder vom Bike zugeschickt, muss aber mal blöd fragen: Kann ich sagen mir gefällt's nicht und auf eine andere Farbe umschwenken?
Also nicht das ich das plane, aber ich fands etwas merkwürdig.


----------



## flyingcruiser (2. Juli 2014)

Eine Rückgabe ist bei Rahmen in Wunschfarbe nicht möglich, da es eine Sonderanfertigung auf Kundenwunsch ist. (Siehe http://www.transalp24.de/epages/618...Shops/61889209/Categories/Kundeninformationen)


----------



## porszivo (2. Juli 2014)

Hmm... hab ich wohl überlesen, aber natürlich logisch.


----------



## milanp1000 (3. Juli 2014)

Mir wurde das 20er empfohlen, sowohl von TA als auch hier im forum bei gleichen maßen. Und das 22 wäre wohl auch bald wieder verfügbar gewesen. Heute soll es kommen, werde berichten...


----------



## Gza2007 (3. Juli 2014)

HI
Habe heute mein TA ( http://www.transalp24.de/epages/618...h=/Shops/61889209/Products/03012-Ambition29er )

Kann ich das HR auf Steckachse umbauen, wenn ja was brauch ich alles dafür ??

lg


----------



## falantab (4. Juli 2014)

Gza2007 schrieb:


> HI
> Habe heute mein TA ( http://www.transalp24.de/epages/618...h=/Shops/61889209/Products/03012-Ambition29er )
> 
> Kann ich das HR auf Steckachse umbauen, wenn ja was brauch ich alles dafür ??
> ...


Das wird nicht möglich sein, dafür ist der Rahmen nicht ausgelegt. Es funktioniert nur der Standard und der 10mm Schnellspanner.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LordFestus (4. Juli 2014)

milanp1000 schrieb:


> Bilder bitte
> 
> Was hast du denn für komponenten verbaut...




Hat jetzt etwas gedauert, sorry. Eigentlich war alles fertig, aber dann hat doch wieder was nicht gepasst und zudem ist mir auch noch zwei mal der rechte Schalthebel kaputt gegangen (Notiz an mich: nicht mehr das uralte Werkzeug meines Vaters verwenden, das ja "noch super funktioniert").
Jetzt ist endlich alles fertig. Mein Rad sieht nicht aus wie die meisten anderen . Ich wollte ein orange-weißes Rad haben - mit dem Eregbnis bin ich zufrieden (jetzt wo endlich alles funktioniert) . Das war mein erster Eigenaufbau. Dafür, dass es das erste Mal war, hat es ziemlic gut geklappt.

Verbaute Teile: Schaltgruppe = XT (außer Trigger + Schaltwerk, die sind XTR), Bremse = Formula RX, usw... 
Muss jetzt erst mal weg. Die meisten Teile dürfte man ja auf dem Bild erkennen, denke ich


----------



## milanp1000 (4. Juli 2014)

nice nice 

Meins ist gestern gekommen, spät abends einn wenig zusammengebaut, dann den Rest heute morgen und zur Arbeit gefahren.
Sehr schönes Bike, ein paar Kleinigkeiten will ich noch ändern und der Drahtesel muss auch noch ein wenig abspecken aber wir sind auf einem sehr guten Weg 

Bilder folgen noch... 

Vielen Dank für die Forumshilfe...

Ps.: Ich muss am WE erst mal üben wie man mit Clickies fährt!


----------



## Gza2007 (4. Juli 2014)

falantab schrieb:


> Das wird nicht möglich sein, dafür ist der Rahmen nicht ausgelegt. Es funktioniert nur der Standard und der 10mm Schnellspanner.




Hi
Geht doch, mit einem Umbaukit für hope Nabe auf 10 mm und du swiss Steckachse mit 135 mm

Lg


----------



## falantab (5. Juli 2014)

Gza2007 schrieb:


> Hi
> Geht doch, mit einem Umbaukit für hope Nabe auf 10 mm und du swiss Steckachse mit 135 mm
> 
> Lg


10mm ist auch nur ein Schnellspanner. Eine Steckachse setzt ein Gewinde im Rahmen voraus, das dieser nicht hat.

Oder sehe ich das falsch?


----------



## seele (14. Juli 2014)

wie sieht es denn mit den rahmen aus.
alles vorbereitet für einen aufbau sprich gewinde nachgeschnitten, plangefräst usw?
(ich überlege jetzt meinen rahmen auch noch umzubauen nachdem letztes jahr der ganze rest dran glauben musste)
weil preislich und optisch würde der ambition team rahmen genau der richtige sein


----------



## cmrlaguna (14. Juli 2014)

seele schrieb:


> wie sieht es denn mit den rahmen aus.
> alles vorbereitet für einen aufbau sprich gewinde nachgeschnitten, plangefräst usw?
> (ich überlege jetzt meinen rahmen auch noch umzubauen nachdem letztes jahr der ganze rest dran glauben musste)
> weil preislich und optisch würde der ambition team rahmen genau der richtige sein



Bei meinen Rahmen war alles fix und fertig. Musste nichts überarbeiten . 
Das war schon bei meinem Team Limited Rahmen und dem Signature 1 so.


----------



## seele (14. Juli 2014)

perfekt! danke!  

EDIT: so bestellt 20" matt schwarz,weißes dekorset *freu*
wie ist das mit dem Steuersatz, ist da der adapter für 1 1/8" dabei? *grübel*


----------



## reaction187 (14. Juli 2014)

hast du dir das gut überlegt mit weißem dekor? an deiner stelle würde ich es weglassen. Sieht einfach grauselig aus der schriftzug.
Schriftzüge haben meist fertigbikes von massenherstellern. Es wirkt viel cooler wenn man einen rahmen hat wo nichts drauf steht.


----------



## cmrlaguna (14. Juli 2014)

seele schrieb:


> perfekt! danke!
> 
> EDIT: so bestellt 20" matt schwarz,weißes dekorset *freu*
> wie ist das mit dem Steuersatz, ist da der adapter für 1 1/8" dabei? *grübel*



Ja sollte dabei sein. War jedenfalls bei mir so.
Machst du eine weiße Gabel rein ! Dann sieht´s gut aus mit dem Schriftzug . Siehe die Bikes von 
@ donei !

Grüße , Roland


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## seele (14. Juli 2014)

nö gabel ist schwarz, mache nur sattelstütze und den lenker weiß.
ne weiße MT4 ist noch dran
ich will da jetzt auch nicht wieder zuviel ändern der umbau letztes jahr war schon so teuer wie ein neubike.
irgendwann ist auch mal gut  
und hobby nr2 (der rechner) möchte auch noch umsorgt werden...


----------



## cmrlaguna (14. Juli 2014)

Dann passt´s doch !


----------



## milanp1000 (15. Juli 2014)

seele schrieb:


> perfekt! danke!
> 
> EDIT: so bestellt 20" matt schwarz,weißes dekorset *freu*
> wie ist das mit dem Steuersatz, ist da der adapter für 1 1/8" dabei? *grübel*





reaction187 schrieb:


> hast du dir das gut überlegt mit weißem dekor? an deiner stelle würde ich es weglassen. Sieht einfach grauselig aus der schriftzug.
> Schriftzüge haben meist fertigbikes von massenherstellern. Es wirkt viel cooler wenn man einen rahmen hat wo nichts drauf steht.



Du kannst dir bei Transalp die Schriftzüge auch in mehreren Farben dazulegen lassen, also nicht aufgeklebt... Dann kannste selber ausprobieren wies gut ausschaut


----------



## seele (15. Juli 2014)

habe mir hier bilder von verschiedenen rahmen angeschaut


----------



## reaction187 (15. Juli 2014)

aufgeklebte schriftzüge sind furchtbar. Paar mal waschen oder sonstiges und das zeug blättert ab. Entweder muss sowas laser graviert sein oder entsprechent gepulvert. Aufkleber sind immer eine Notlösung und an einem hochwertigen bike haben aufkleber nichts verloren.


----------



## seele (15. Juli 2014)

und im original sind die auch nur aufgeklebt?
mein rahmen ist auch schon unterwegs seit heute,ist jetzt eh zu spät noch was zu ändern... (die sind fix bei der sache)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## porszivo (15. Juli 2014)

Ich hoffe doch das die aufgeklebt sind  hab mir eine etwas gewagte Kombi bestellt und würde die Folie dann wohl entfernen, wenns nichts ausschaut.


----------



## cmrlaguna (15. Juli 2014)

Bei meinen Rahmen lagen die Aufkleber immer nur dabei. Aufkleben musste ich selber. 
Bislang haben die Kleber immer mindestens 1 Jahr ohne das was abging gehalten.


----------



## seele (15. Juli 2014)

also wenn sie nur beiliegen dann lasse ich sie weg...
auf gefummel und dann siehts aus wie gewollt aber nicht gekonnt habe ich auch keine lust.
dann wirds halt ne black beauty mit weißen tupfen und bunt


----------



## reaction187 (15. Juli 2014)

ach so ist das. Dachte dieses dekor ist lackiert oder gesprüht oder ähnliches.
Wenn die aufkleber nur dabei liegen, dann ist das natürlich eine gute sache.


btw: ich kann euch mal empfehlen hinten latex schlauch zu fahren. Man wird sich wundern wie sich das verändert. Ich hab ja auch das fully, aber vorhin dachte ich beim HT ich hab hinten ne Federung...hatte bis letzte Woche noch butyl!  Latex machts möglich


----------



## seele (15. Juli 2014)

was für ein bremssockel ist hinten am rahmen? PM6 oder PM7?
die seite schweigt sich mit details ja ein wenig aus...


----------



## sbradl (15. Juli 2014)

Das 26er hat IS. Beim 29er weiß ich es nicht


----------



## seele (15. Juli 2014)

IS? die seitlich verschraubten? (sicher?) weil auf den Produktbildern isses ein sockel


----------



## sbradl (15. Juli 2014)

Sicher! Hab das Rad neben mir stehen. Es sei denn Transalp hat da in den letzten Monaten was geändert...


----------



## seele (15. Juli 2014)

ich hoffe das es mit den bildern übereinstimmt...


----------



## sbradl (15. Juli 2014)

Komisch, hab jetzt auf den Bildern auch überall PM gesehen. Hab meins im September bekommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cmrlaguna (15. Juli 2014)

So sieht 's bei mir aus. 
26 er in 20 Zoll von 2014 !


----------



## sbradl (15. Juli 2014)

Interessant. Die Bremsmomentabstützung hab ich bei meinem auch nicht. Nur mein Summitrider hat die.


----------



## seele (15. Juli 2014)

cmrlaguna schrieb:


> So sieht 's bei mir aus.
> 26 er in 20 Zoll von 2014 !
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 305861



ist pm6 oder?


----------



## Xyz79 (15. Juli 2014)

2013er pm 
2014er pm


----------



## cmrlaguna (15. Juli 2014)

seele schrieb:


> ist pm6 oder?



Da ich für meine 185er Bremse noch einen Adapter brauchte , gehe ich davon aus.
PM7 ist für 180er ohne Adapter. PM8 für 203.
Soweit ich informiert bin. 

Grüße


----------



## derZimbo (15. Juli 2014)

Der 2013 und 2014 Rahmen hat hinten ein PM Aufnahme die ohne Adapter auf ne 160er Scheibe passt.
Mit Adapter entsprechend 180er oder mehr.


----------



## seele (15. Juli 2014)

oki.
mein alter rahmen hat noch IS also egal ob ich jetzt die MT4 draufschnalle oder sogar auf ne SLX umschwenke brauche ich einen adapter (bzw 2) mit 180er scheiben.


----------



## LordFestus (16. Juli 2014)

derZimbo schrieb:


> Der 2013 und 2014 Rahmen hat hinten ein PM Aufnahme die ohne Adapter auf ne 160er Scheibe passt.
> Mit Adapter entsprechend 180er oder mehr.



So ist es. Bzw. so war es bei meinem Rahmen, den ich vor etwa 8 Wochen erhalten habe.


----------



## reaction187 (16. Juli 2014)

PostMount.

edit: zu langsam 

aber PM stimmt jedenfalls.

IS ist doch mist, brauch keiner mehr heute.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nepo (17. Juli 2014)

reaction187 schrieb:


> IS ist doch mist, brauch keiner mehr heute.



Meine Rede! Aber versuch mal, eine Starrgabel mit PM zu finden! Es gibt die DT und die Ritchey WCS (die im Schnitt so für 400 gehandelt wird).
Hat mich bei meinem Projekt Starrbike schier zum Wahnsinn getrieben. Vor allem wenn der Rahmen ne PM Aufnahme hat und die Gabel IS kommt das total bescheuert. Andersrum sieht man es ja öfter und lässt sich eher begründen.
Ist dann übrigens erst ne DT geworden und da es die falsche Größe war und 26" nicht mehr lieferbar, die WCS. Sieht am Ambition richtig geil aus.


----------



## seele (19. Juli 2014)

so Rahmen ist da, schriftzug ist aufgeklebt und liegt nicht nur bei.
das einzig doofe das sie den Reduzieradapter für 1 1/8" nicht beilegen bzw nicht in der bestellung fragen welcher Gabeltyp verbaut werden soll.
also noch so einen adapter bestellen...

EDIT: wurde vergessen beizulegen, bekomme ich per Post zugeschickt.


----------



## porszivo (26. Juli 2014)

Meins ist nun auch da und ich hab jetzt ~70 km drauf.
Spitze nur, nach ca. 50 km ist mir die Kette gerissen und am Sattelrohr hab ich einen ca. 3-5cm langen Riss :/.

Ich wollte solchen Ärger eigentlich nicht haben  gerade beim Versender ists doch arg nervig das Rad immer zu verschicken und dann mehrere Wochen zu warten


----------



## reaction187 (26. Juli 2014)

mach mal Fotos davon.


----------



## porszivo (26. Juli 2014)

Ich hoffe man erkennt was


----------



## sbradl (26. Juli 2014)

In welchen Situationen ist dir die Kette gerissen und der Riss entstanden?

Ne Kette reißt doch eigentlich nicht nach 50km.

Hast du die Mindesteinstecktiefe der Sattelstütze beachtet?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## porszivo (26. Juli 2014)

kette seh ich nicht ao eng, war in dem moment halt aergerlich, aber passiert halt. war aber eigentlich eine ganz normale situation, berg auf, kleiner gang und ich bin sitzend gefahren.

der sattel ist weit genug drin, mindesteinstecktiefe wird also locker eingehalten. hab auch mal nachgemessen, der riss ist weiter oben als das ende der sattelstuetze


----------



## seele (26. Juli 2014)

die rechte hälfte ist das oberrohr?
weil eine sattelstütze sollte ja dann eigentlich den schaden auf der anderen seite verursachen meiner meinung nach.
schon komisch das da ein riss entsteht...


----------



## reaction187 (26. Juli 2014)

Hast du das bike selber zusammengebaut?


----------



## porszivo (26. Juli 2014)

Ja rechts ist das Oberrohr zu sehen.
Ich hab das Rad so komplett gekauft, also nur Räder und Lenker montiert, fertig.

Transalp hab ich schon informiert, ich denke aber schon das es eine Lösung geben wird, passiert natürlich immer wieder das sowas passiert, ich denke mal die werden die Rahmen auch nicht selber fertigen, sondern irgendwo fertigen lassen.


----------



## seele (26. Juli 2014)

sowas sollte nie passieren. zumindest nicht frisch nach der auslieferung.
was man dann selber mit dem material anstellt ist jedem seine sache aber bei auslieferung muss es ok sein.


----------



## reaction187 (27. Juli 2014)

ich schätze mal dass du das ganze bike dann einschicken sollst. Andernfalls würde ich auf einen neuen Rahmen bestehen um ihn selber zu tauschen und den defekten dann zurückgeben, aber wenn du es nicht selber umbauen kannst, dann muss es wohl weg.

Naja, wird sicher nicht nochmal passieren. Ist wohl einfach unglücklich gelaufen.


----------



## porszivo (28. Juli 2014)

Also das Rad ist schon wieder aufm Weg zurück, mir wurde ziemlich schnell und freundlich geantwortet, das ein neuer Rahmen baldmöglichst zum Pulvern geht und es mir natürlich ersetzt wird.
An der Kette wollen sie sich auch beteiligen.
Die waren so freundlich und das war auch schon bei der Bestellung schon ein so guter Support, da tut es mir fast leid das ich das überhaupt hier ins Forum gepostet habe :/.


----------



## seele (29. Juli 2014)

warum?
es hat doch niemand behauptet das es absichtlich passiert ist (?)
alles nur menschen und auch ein guter support ist erwähnenswert!


----------



## porszivo (14. August 2014)

Scheint wohl ein Problem mit dem Matrial gewesen zu sein.
Beim Ziehen der Rohre wurde wohl die Wandstärke zu sehr verringert und daher der Riss.
Leider muss ich jetzt natürlich wieder aufs Rad warten (selbst Schuld wenn man Sonderwünsche hat ), super allerdings, mir wird das Rad nach Österreich geschickt, obwohl meine ursprüngliche Lieferadresse in Deutschland war.


----------



## senge (1. September 2014)

Hello, I'm interested in the Transalp Ambition 29er, but there's not much info on these bikes available in English. Hopefully you can help answer some of my questions.

Is the aluminium frame comfortable for all-day riding and bikepacking, or is it more a stiff xc racer? The geometry follows the latest trends (shorter chainstays, slacker head tube angle), does it make the bike "lively"? 

What is the tire clearance? Can it fit 2.4"? How are the Crossone wheels on the cheaper complete bikes? The spec of the 1150 euro is otherwise perfect for me.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## filiale (7. September 2014)

It is more a race geo, you can compare it with this one: Canyon.com , look for model Grand Canyon Al SLX (this homepage is available in english). A comfortable geo would be the Grand Canyon Al (without the SLX). This is just an example. I would prefer having an individual bike like the transalp.


----------



## reaction187 (10. November 2014)

Brauch man eigenlich spacer unterm vorbau oder ist das aus technischer sicht nicht nötig?


----------



## Xyz79 (10. November 2014)

Brauch man nicht.


----------



## slrzo (11. November 2014)

Braucht man nicht, aber evtl. muss man aufpassen da der Lenker dann am Oberrohr anschlagen kann. Ansonsten würde ich beim bestellen nicht direkt ohne Spacer kaufen. Kürzen kann man später zur Not immer noch.


----------



## Xyz79 (16. November 2014)

Gibt es eigentlich schraubbare 4 Fach Zugführungen. Hab da noch nix schönes gefunden. Vielleicht hat ja jemand ne Bezugsquelle


----------



## seele (16. November 2014)

das würde mich auch interessieren, wenn noch eine versenkbare sattelstütze dazu kommt sieht es dann nach wildem gebastel aus.


----------



## Xyz79 (16. November 2014)

Ich hab die Reverb Leitung mit Kabelbindern befestigt. Schön ist das jetzt nicht wirklich. Deshalb wären 4fach Halter ein Traum!


----------



## sbradl (16. November 2014)

Frag mal bei Transalp nach. 4-Fach gibts da zwar nicht aber eine längere Schraube und einen 1fach Halter, den du unter die 3-Fach Halter machen kannst. War beim alten summitrider Rahmen so gemacht


----------



## Xyz79 (16. November 2014)

Ah.Ok. 
Werd da mal anfragen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Xyz79 (26. November 2014)

So. Halter von ta sind verbaut.
Deutlich schöner. Hab allerdings noch die mitgelieferten Inbusschrauben gegen Schrauben mit flacherem Kopf getauscht.


----------



## sbradl (26. November 2014)

Ja stimmt die dicken Schraubenköpfe sind nicht die schönsten. Und machen vorn am Steuerrohr das rein- und rausschrauben nicht einfacher 

Da ich mir ja den neuen Summitriderrahmen gegönnt habe werde ich dem Ambition demnächst auch ein paar neue Teile gönnen damit es wieder öfter zum Einsatz kommt...


----------



## Xyz79 (26. November 2014)

sbradl schrieb:


> Ja stimmt die dicken Schraubenköpfe sind nicht die schönsten. Und machen von am Steuerrohr das rein- und rausschrauben  nicht einfacher
> 
> Stimmt. Obwohl ich den L Rahmen hab war da nicht so viel Platz.


----------



## lowersaxonie (11. Januar 2015)

Moin Moin.
Ich trage mich mit Gedanken das Ambition X12 zu kaufen.
Nachdem ich im net aber einen test von der biker bravo gelesen habe bin ich mir nicht mehr so sicher.
Da stand sehr zu meinem leidwesen das der rahmen für "schwere Fahrer " zu weich sei.
---- ich 110 + rucksack--- fällt das schon unter schwer? ;-)
Jemand in meiner annähernden gewichtsklasse dabei der mir bei der entscheidungsfindung da helfen kann ?

ich sach mal danke im voraus.


----------



## reaction187 (11. Januar 2015)

Ambition X12?

Das hat doch Ausfallende für Schnellspanner.


----------



## sbradl (11. Januar 2015)

reaction187 schrieb:


> Ambition X12?
> 
> Das hat doch Ausfallende für Schnellspanner.


Dann würde es aber nicht X12 heißen  Er meint das 29er


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reaction187 (11. Januar 2015)

achja, 29 zoll.

tut mir leid, ich vergess das immer wieder weil 29 zoll existiert für mich bei mtb gar nicht, genau wie 27,54321 oder wie das heißt 

in wahrheit gibt es nur 26" bei mtb, alles andere ist eine Nebenerscheinung.


----------



## sbradl (11. Januar 2015)

Bei mir auch.... Würde aber bestimmt lustig aussehen. Mein ambition mit 16" Rahmen sieht ja schon wie ein kinderrad aus ^^


----------



## lowersaxonie (12. Januar 2015)

Moin Moin.
Ich trage mich mit Gedanken das Ambition 29er X12 zu kaufen.
Nachdem ich im net aber einen test von der biker bravo gelesen habe bin ich mir nicht mehr so sicher.
Da stand sehr zu meinem leidwesen das der rahmen für "schwere Fahrer " zu weich sei.
---- ich 110 + rucksack--- fällt das schon unter schwer? ;-)
Jemand in meiner annähernden gewichtsklasse dabei der mir bei der entscheidungsfindung helfen kann?


Sorry ich vergaß das "29er"
Ihr habt ja recht mit randerscheinung. ;-)
Zufällig past die Randerscheinung aber in meinen Fuhrpark.
29er mit dünnen Schwalbe Marathon Reifen = Touren/Stadtrad (RR Ersatz !?? )
Grüße


----------



## Fridosw (4. Februar 2015)

lowersaxonie schrieb:


> Moin Moin.
> Ich trage mich mit Gedanken das Ambition 29er X12 zu kaufen.
> Nachdem ich im net aber einen test von der biker bravo gelesen habe bin ich mir nicht mehr so sicher.
> Da stand sehr zu meinem leidwesen das der rahmen für "schwere Fahrer " zu weich sei.
> ...



Ich häng mich mal hier mit ran, da ich das Ambition 29" eigentlich auch auf meiner Wunschliste habe,
selbe Gewichtsklasse und 2m groß.

Vielleicht kann ja doch jemand was zur Steifigkeit des Rahmens sagen.


----------



## Xyz79 (6. Februar 2015)

Noch mal eins von meinem mit ein wenig mehr xt und aka Vorbau


----------



## Frodijak (23. April 2015)

Guten Abend in die Runde.

Ich stehe auch kurz davor mir einen 26er Amition Rahmen zu ordern. 

Werde morgen mal durchklingen aber eventuell kann mir ja auch schon wer weiter helfen. Ich bin so ungeduldig 

Ich bin mir auch etwas unschlüssig in Bezug auf die Rahmengröße. Ich selbst bin ca. 182cm groß bei Schrittlänge 86cm
Ich habe mal meine aktuelle Rahmengeometrie vermerkt. Das ist schon ganz okay auch wenn ich ab und an gern etwas aufrechter sitzen würde. Bin aber gern fix/sportlich unterwegs. 

Aktuell / 18" / 20"
Sitzrohrlänge: 510 / 460 / 505
Steuerrohrlänge: 140 / 130 / 140
Oberrohrlänge: 600 / 590 / 610
Überstandshöhe: 785 / 740 / 790
Radstand 1082 / 1083 / 1103

Mir scheint das 20" doch am ähnlichsten zu sein bzw. das, mit dem man am wenigsten falsch macht. Das etwas kürze Oberrohr des 18" würde mir denke ich etwas entgegen kommen allerdings habe ich bei lediglich 460mm Sitzrohrlänge etwas bedenken. Ich fahre ja jetzt schon eine stattliche Sattelüberhöhung und einer doch recht weit ausgefahrenen Sattelstütze. Rein von der Theorie her müsste ich die dann 5cm weiter draußen fahren oder? 
Ich habe von Tretlagermitte bis Sattelhöhe ca. 80cm. Das längere Oberrohr könnte man ja mit kürzerem Vorbau kompensieren oder?

Das Tretlager hat BSA Gewinde oder? 

Denke es gibt demnächst einen weiteren Transalper 
Die krassen Abfahrten gibt es hier eher weniger.


----------



## cmrlaguna (23. April 2015)

Ja hat BSA Gewinde
Ich bin ein 20er bei 181 cm Größe und SL 88cm gefahren. Mir hat´s super gepasst.

Grüße , Roland


----------



## Maze S. (20. Juni 2015)

Hallo Transalp Biker,

ich habe nun einige Stunden im Forum verbracht und mein Kontingent in diesem Monat für die SuFu ist erschöpft...
Ich habe bereits den ein oder anderen per PN angeschrieben und teilweise Informationen erhalten.

Mein Vorhaben ist der Aufbau eine Transalp Ambition Team 26". Den Rahmen habe ich gestern, trotz Streik bei DHL, recht zügig erhalten.
Es ist die Farbgebung schwarz matt eloxiert, wie sie auf der TA HP abgebildet ist.
Die Komponenten sollen durchweg aus schwarzen XT Umfängen bestehen.... quasi eine "Black Edt."
Einziges Problem welches ich bislang nicht lösen konnte, ist das Thema "Gabel".
Ich möchte eine Starrgabel einbauen, welche den gleichen Farbton wie der Rahmen hat. Die Starrgabeln welche ich im Netz gefunden habe, nicht die Bauart Ritchey oder Syncros, sind meist für 29" MTB. 

Habt ihr evtl. noch ein paar Tips, Namen von Herstellern oder Links wo ich meine Suche fortsetzen kann?


Ich danke euch für die Hilfe!


Grüße
Maze


----------



## pedax (20. Juni 2015)

Transalp hat auch Starrgabel Bikes im Angebot - hast du mal bei Transalp direkt angefragt ob die Starrgabeln beim Transalp Ambition Team 26" passen?


----------



## Maze S. (20. Juni 2015)

Ja. Ich hab mit Arne dazu telefoniert. Er sagte mir dass er mir nichts dazu anbieten könnte. Das verwirrt mich jetzt etwas...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pedax (20. Juni 2015)

Naja, vielleicht passt sie auch beim anderen Rahmen nicht (Einbaulänge, Steuerrohrdurchmesser, ....)


----------



## Xyz79 (6. Juli 2015)

Was wäre denn ein realistischer Preis für nen 2 Jahre alten Ambition Rahmen mit ner Gleichaltrigen Reba?


----------



## sbradl (6. Juli 2015)

Ich würde mal so 200 bis 300€ schätzen. (Gabel und Rahmen je 100 bis 150€ je nach Zustand). Hat der Rahmen schon Tapered Steuerrohr und PM? Meiner von 2013 hat das leider noch nicht, daher werd ich den wohl nicht so gut los


----------



## Xyz79 (6. Juli 2015)

Ja. Hat er.
Denke das mehr bei rum kommt das gehe in Teilen zu verkaufen als komplett. Richtig? 
Grad alles Gedankenspiele bei mir. 
Hab Bock auf mehr Federweg!


----------



## sbradl (6. Juli 2015)

Ja einzeln verkaufen bringt meist mehr. Bei den Gabelpreisen kann man ja ganz gut bei Ebay gucken. 

Mehr Federweg? Summitrider?


----------



## Xyz79 (6. Juli 2015)

Mit hat es grad das Propain Twoface angetan. 
Hab ich mir über das Friends programm angesehen. Seit dem schwirrt es mir im Kopf rum!


----------



## sbradl (6. Juli 2015)

Schäm dich, solche Gedanken im Transalp-Forum


----------



## Xyz79 (6. Juli 2015)

Du hast gefragt. 
Hab auch schon ein schlechtes Gewissen! 
Bin ja auch noch in der findungsphase.


----------



## sbradl (6. Juli 2015)

Aber bei mir ist es auch ein Fully einer anderen Firma geworden. Beim Signature will der Funke nicht so recht überspringen. Das Ambition passt mir momentan auch nicht mehr so recht (bräuchte den Rahmen wahrscheinlich einen Nummer größer). Aber den Summitrider liebe ich noch wie am ersten Tag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frodijak (6. Juli 2015)

Upsa...

Ist da manchmal der PM Adapter für vorn verbaut?


----------



## sbradl (6. Juli 2015)

Sieht an der unteren Stelle am Übergang Rahmen zu Adapter irgendwie schief aus!?


----------



## Xyz79 (6. Juli 2015)

sbradl schrieb:


> Aber bei mir ist es auch ein Fully einer anderen Firma geworden. Beim Signature will der Funke nicht so recht überspringen. Das Ambition passt mir momentan auch nicht mehr so recht (bräuchte den Rahmen wahrscheinlich einen Nummer größer). Aber den Summitrider liebe ich noch wie am ersten Tag


Du hast mit liteville ja auch direkt aus dem vollen geschöpft. 
Ich bin da ja schon eher sparsam!
Summitrider find ich auch klasse. Aber es soll ein fully werden! Und das Twoface wirkt schon sehr stabil!


----------



## Frodijak (6. Juli 2015)

Mnneee, eigentlich nicht.

Mir ist das jetzt erst nach dem Urlaub auf Grund der leichten Verfärbung aufgefallen. 
Im Prinzip gibt es da nix falsch zu machen. Shimano Adapter, Shimano Bremse, RT-66 Scheibe.


----------



## sbradl (6. Juli 2015)

Sieht auf dem Bild so aus, als würde der Adapter nicht plan aufliegen. Aber kann auch täuschen. Ich glaube irgendjemand hatte hier im Transalp Forum schonmal so ein Problem. Kann nur hier im Thread, im Summitrider- oder Signature Thread gewesen sein.


----------



## Frodijak (6. Juli 2015)

Schau ich morgen mal nach.

Der Adapter ist korrekt montiert. Das täuscht dann durch das Wasser was da noch in der Fuge sitzt.
Ist aber auch ein mieses Bild!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lven (12. Juli 2015)

Durch den netten Hinweis auf Transalp durch Xyz79 gehöre ich nun auch bald dazu 

Habe mir ein Ambition Team 29" bestellt und hoffe es nächste Woche abholen zu dürfen, denn ich wohne ganz in deren Nähe 

Mir wurde ein 20.5" empfohlen bei 1.97 und einer SL von 93cm, da beim 21.5" die Überstandshöhe zu knapp wird.


----------



## Xyz79 (12. Juli 2015)

Transalp kann man ja auch bedenkenlos empfehlen.


----------



## recurveman (16. Juli 2015)

Ich bin mal gespannt wie lange DHL sich mit der Auslieferung von meinem Transalp Elemetal Team X12 Zeit lassen wird. 
Eigentlich sollte es heute kommen, ist aber dann doch im Verteilzentrum Krefeld hängen geblieben.
Wenn man den aktuellen Status Meldungen glauben darf heißt das nichts gutes...


----------



## lven (21. Juli 2015)

Heute abgeholt und an den Spacern werd ich arbeiten.


----------



## milanp1000 (21. Juli 2015)

hübsch... so ähnlich wie meins  Allerdings hab ich mittlerweile einen anderen Lenker und Vorbau und eine Vario-Stütze


----------



## milanp1000 (9. August 2015)

milanp1000 schrieb:


> hübsch... so ähnlich wie meins  Allerdings hab ich mittlerweile einen anderen Lenker und Vorbau und eine Vario-Stütze





http://m.fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1875427


----------



## milanp1000 (24. August 2015)

Tach Zusammen,

ich ueberlege mein Ambition zu verkaufen. Natuerlich nur um mir was anderes bei TA zu holen (Fully). Problem ist, dass ich sie mir leider nicht beide leisten kann, bzw das meiner Frau schlecht verkaufen kann 2 Raeder zu besitzen 
Was denkt ihr ist mein Drahtesel noch wert und was bekommt man wohl dafuer? Eure Einschaetzung wuerde mich sehr interessieren. Hier mal grob die Teileliste...

Rahmen Transalp Ambition Team 29er - RH 20,5"

Rock Shox SID RLT Air + PushLoc Lock Out

29er RYDE trace Felgen - Tune King Kong Naben

XT M785 Scheibenbremse Shimano XT M-785 Disc

XT Hollowtech II Kurbel
XT Rapidfire Schalthebel 10fach
XT Kassette 10-fach / 11-36
XT Umwerfer 2x10fach
XT Schaltwerk Shadow
Sattel Selle Italia SLR XP
Steuersatz Acros AiSXE-22 industriegel. 

Vorbau und Lenker wuerde ich dann wieder zuruecktauschen und ueber die Vario-Stuetze koennte man reden 

Danke euch 



milanp1000 schrieb:


> http://m.fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1875427


----------



## donei (24. August 2015)

900Euro ohne Vario-Stütze, 1050euro mit.
Gruß Toni


----------



## milanp1000 (24. August 2015)

donei schrieb:


> 900Euro ohne Vario-Stütze, 1050euro mit.
> Gruß Toni


Hatte jetzt nicht mit einer Menge Geld gerechnet aber 900? Ist von 2014, alle teile ebenfalls...

Schluck...


----------



## pacechris (15. September 2015)

Ich klicke schon eine weil im Konfigurator rum und kann mich nicht entscheiden......

Bin 175cm, Sl 83cm, ca. 68kg

18,5"Rahmen sollte passen.

Es soll ein 29" werden, Marathontauglich 

Zwei sachen, zu einem welche Federgabel?
Lohnt der aufpreis für die SID RLD gegenüber der REBA? Vom gewicht ist da ja kaum unterschied.

Die Laufräder:
DT Swiss XM1501 oder Tune ZTR Crest ???


Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yellow-faggin (15. September 2015)

Ich würde ja bei deiner Größe eher zum 16,5" tendieren.
Ich bin 177cm groß und habe eine Schrittlänge von 80cm und würde sofort den 16,5" Rahmen nehmen.

Alleine das Oberrohr beim 18,5" Rahmen ist schon so lang, dass man in Verbindung mit einem breiteren Lenker am 29er (so 660mm oder mehr) nur noch einen winzigen Vorbau montieren könnte.


----------



## pacechris (15. September 2015)

Wirklich???

16,5" sieht aber von daten echt winzig aus, die Sitzrohrlänge ist nur 42cm, bei meinem jetzigen 26" Bike sind das 49cm.

Glaube ich muss da mal anrufen.


----------



## milanp1000 (15. September 2015)

pacechris schrieb:


> Glaube ich muss da mal anrufen.



Immer eine gute Idee ☺


----------



## kommski (16. September 2015)

ZTR Crest
Bei der Felge tun sich einige schwer (mich eingeschlossen) Reifen zu montieren / demontieren.
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/notu...ufziehen-totales-problem.572928/#post-9361937

Für eine endgültige Wertung muss ich zunächst meinen Arbeitsprozess prüfen und einige Tipps aus dem Thread beherzigen.


----------



## pacechris (16. September 2015)

Danke für den link, dann sind felgen raus.
Hab schon genug sachen über die ich mich ärgern kann im Leben


----------



## yellow-faggin (16. September 2015)

pacechris schrieb:


> Wirklich???
> 
> 16,5" sieht aber von daten echt winzig aus, die Sitzrohrlänge ist nur 42cm, bei meinem jetzigen 26" Bike sind das 49cm.
> 
> Glaube ich muss da mal anrufen.



Einen Rahmen kauft man nicht nach der Länge des Sitzrohres, sondern nach der Länge des Oberrohres!

Wie lang ist das Oberrohr denn bei deinem 26er?


----------



## pacechris (16. September 2015)

ca.600 


yellow-faggin schrieb:


> Einen Rahmen kauft man nicht nach der Länge des Sitzrohres, sondern nach der Länge des Oberrohres!
> 
> Wie lang ist das Oberrohr denn bei deinem 26er?



Oberrohr ca. 600mm, Vorbau 100, Lenkerbreite 620


----------



## yellow-faggin (16. September 2015)

Okay dann fährst du aber sehr gestreckt oder ich eher gemütlich 

Wie gesagt 177cm groß, SL 80cm und das in Verbindung mit Oberrohr waagerecht 570mm, Vorbau 105mm, Lenker 600mm, ebenfalls am 26er.

Wenn du jetzt damit gut klarkommst sollte dir dann wirklich der 18,5" Rahmen besser passen.


----------



## pacechris (16. September 2015)

Mir kommt das nicht so gestreckt vor, früher hab ich mehr drauf gelegen. 

Würde jetzt beim 29" auch max ein 80 Vorbau ordern, die Lenkerbreite macht schon einiges aus.

Die DT Swiss XM1501 werden wohl dann mein LRS sein, Bremsen MT8


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## recurveman (18. September 2015)

Ich bin jetzt seit ca. 2 Monaten mit meinem 29ER ELEMENTAL TEAM X12 1.0 unterwegs, also dem Team Ambition mit der Stargabel.

Ich hatte es anstatt eines Cyclocrossers gekauft, die Ausstattung entspricht dem Vorschlag von Transalp auf der Homepage.

Den Job als Cyclocrosser und Rennradersatz macht es einfach super, ich bin zu 100% zufrieden damit. Die Carbongabel ist bei diesem Einsatz wirklich erstaunlich komfortabel, hätte ich so nicht erwartet. Eine Federgabel vermisse ich hier wirklich nicht.

Als MTB setzte ich es nicht ein, dafür bin ich bei den leichten Teilen einfach zu schwer (111 kg bei 1,75m, muskulös nicht adipös…). War mit Transalp auch so besprochen.

Dem MTB Einsatz steht bei meinem Gewicht auch ganz klar die MT8 entgegen. Als Cyclocrosser geht es ganz gut, aber beim richtigen Biken wäre diese Bremse bei meinem Gewicht komplett überfordert. Hier ist eine Straße mit 19% Gefälle und vielen Kurven. Auf dieser Strecke muss ich schon gut schauen das die Bremse nicht zu heiß wird und extremes Fading entwickelt. Habe ich bei meinen anderen Bikes mit Shimano und Sram nicht mal im extremen Gelände in der Form…

Den Hinterreifen auf den ZTR Crest Felgen muss ich demnächst mal wechseln, da habt ihr mir echt Angst gemacht mit euren Links


----------



## kommski (18. September 2015)

recurveman schrieb:


> Den Job als Cyclocrosser und Rennradersatz macht es einfach super, ich bin zu 100% zufrieden damit. Die Carbongabel ist bei diesem Einsatz wirklich erstaunlich komfortabel, hätte ich so nicht erwartet. Eine Federgabel vermisse ich hier wirklich nicht.



Fährst du den Rahmen mit Hornlenker und "dünnen" Querfeldeinreifen?
Grundsätzlich finde ich die Idee sehr interessant suche selbst nach einer Cyclocross/Cravel bike Lösung.



recurveman schrieb:


> Den Hinterreifen auf den ZTR Crest Felgen muss ich demnächst mal wechseln, da habt ihr mir echt Angst gemacht mit euren Links



Der NN ging nach hängen und würgen auf das HR drauf.
Beim VR hatte ich keine Chance... so peinlich es mir ist: Die im Radladen hatten den Reifen innerhalb von 5 Min drauf. 
Unterm Strich wohl doch Anwenderfehler.
(Ich habe leider nicht zugeschaut, ich hatte mich von einer Cyclocross Probefahr verführen lassen)


----------



## recurveman (18. September 2015)

Der Lenker ist gerade, damit bin ich immer besser klar gekommen als mit Rennlenkern. Sogar auf einem Rennrad hatte ich einen geraden Lenker montiert. Allerdings denke ich noch ganz altmodisch über Barends nach...

Bei den Reifen hatte ich mich erstmal für den Conti Raceking in 2.2" entschieden. Der Rollwiderstand ist gefühlt auch nicht anders als bei gut profilierten Crossreifen. Ich habe mal versuchsweise als ich jemanden mit einem Cyclocrosser getroffen habe bei gleicher Geschwindigkeit auf der Ebene aufgehört zu treten, da war kein Unterschied zu dem Cyclocrosser auszumachen. Der Kollege hat netterweise bei dem Test mitgemacht.
Für die dünnen Reifen brauche ich bei meinem Gewicht so viel Druck wegen Durchschlägen dass die Felgen das nicht mehr mitmachen...

Das Transalp wiegt übrigens genauso viel wie ein vergleichbarer Crosser. Ich wollte mir erst einen Centurion Crosser mit Ultegra und hydraulischen Scheibenbremsen kaufen. Das Rad wog exakt das selbe und der Preis war auch gleich.


----------



## pacechris (21. September 2015)

Nach einem Telefonat bin ich jetzt schon etwas schlauer 

Es wird ein 18,5" Rahmen........aber eins hab ich noch vergessen

Was hat ihr für eine Sattelstütze verbaut? Mit oder ohne Offset?

An meinem alten 26" Giant XTC hab ich ein Ritchey mit 20mm offset, damit hab ich eine gute Position gefunden, der Sattel ist ca. in der mitte der verstellmöglichkeit.


----------



## milanp1000 (21. September 2015)

Rock shox natürlich ohne off Set wäre mein Tipp und ist auch das was ich fahre 

Beste Investition ever ☺


----------



## pacechris (26. September 2015)

Mein Ambition ist nun geordert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## milanp1000 (26. September 2015)

milanp1000 schrieb:


> Rock shox natürlich ohne off Set wäre mein Tipp und ist auch das was ich fahre
> 
> Beste Investition ever ☺


Hätte vielleicht noch reverb dazu schreiben sollen. Damit wird das Ambition deutlich spaßiger auf dem trail.


----------



## pacechris (26. September 2015)

Mein prioritäten liegt im Uphill/Langstrecken und Haltbarkeit in der kombination mit möglichst wenig Wartung, daher bin ich auch bis jetzt noch Felgenbremsen gefahren  

...........vielleicht teste ich sowas irgendwann mal.


----------



## sveni68 (4. Oktober 2015)

Hallo Maze S.

ich hätte da eine neuwertige Alustarrgabel, war kurz an meinem Ambition dran. Wenn du interessiert bist, poste ich mal ein Bild.

Gruß sveni68


----------



## milanp1000 (4. Oktober 2015)

sveni68 schrieb:


> Hallo Maze S.
> 
> ich hätte da eine neuwertige Alustarrgabel, war kurz an meinem Ambition dran. Wenn du interessiert bist, poste ich mal ein Bild.
> 
> Gruß sveni68


Poste mal


----------



## sveni68 (4. Oktober 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

es handelt sich um einer 26er Alustarrgabel. Meinungen?

Beste Grüße
sveni68


----------



## milanp1000 (4. Oktober 2015)

Wie lang ist der Schaft? Ein,ein-achtel  Zoll?


----------



## sveni68 (5. Oktober 2015)

Der Gabelschaft ist 197 mm lang und 11/8 Zoll im Durchmesser.


----------



## pacechris (9. Oktober 2015)

Waren bei euch auch die Schaltungzüge und die Bremsleitungen so super lang?
Sieht irgendwie unschön aus und macht auch keinen sinn.

Muss man beim kürzem von den Jagwire schaltzughülle etwas besonderes beachten?


----------



## pacechris (24. Oktober 2015)

Warum sind eigentlich die bohrungen für die Flaschhaltermontage so hoch angebracht? 
Wenn die 3-4cm tiefer wären könnte man Problemlos einen standart Flaschhalter verwenden, und es würde auch nicht so eng aussehen unterm Oberrohr wenn man eine 0,75l Flasche mit nimmt.
Mit dem Elite Cannibal Flaschenhalter geht die gerade so vorbei am Oberrohr.


----------



## pirschhirsch (21. November 2015)

Hallo Zusammen. Nachdem mir mein letztes Bike verlustig ging musste mal wieder was neues her. Drum landete ich auf diesen Seiten, las viel still im Hintergrund und konstruierte mir im Kopf mein neues Bike. Heute ist es fertig geworden, Stück für Stück komplett selbst aufgebaut. Ein tolles Gefühl damit zu fahren...
Danke an die Jungs die hier so aktiv sind. Fragen muss man ja gar nicht stellen, die Antworten findet man auch so. Respekt.










CHEERS...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pacechris (13. Juni 2019)

Kann mir jemand sagen ob ein 40ziger Kettenblatt passt?

Zur Zeit hab ich ein 38er, das geht noch


----------



## pacechris (3. November 2019)

Fährt jemand ein Mudhugger an seinem Ambition? 






						Mudhugger MEDIUM Hinterrad-Schutzblech
					

Mudhugger ▶ Wiegt 230 Gramm und ist 580mm lang. Für alle 650B und 29er Bikes mit Scheibenbremsen.




					www.bike24.de
				




Wüsste gerne ob das gut passt.


----------



## pacechris (2. Januar 2020)

Transalp mit Lauf Gabel


----------

